#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  Любовь и просветление

## Нико

Я сама уж начну. Чего общего имеет плотская любовь( не ко всем живым существам, а к одному человеку) с просветлением? Имеет ли? Или надо срочно полюбить всех?

----------


## Neroli

Что такое плотская любовь?

----------

Фил (28.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

Ну, это желание иметь сексуальные отношения с человеком. Надеюсь, тут можно об этом вести речь?

----------


## Шавырин

> Что такое плотская любовь?


На маленьком плоту, сквозь бури, дождь и грозы ...

(с) Юрий Лоза - Плот

----------

Aion (28.08.2014), Neroli (28.08.2014), Алик (28.08.2014), Фил (28.08.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Ну, это желание иметь сексуальные отношения с человеком. Надеюсь, тут можно об этом вести речь?


Желание иметь сексуальные отношения с человеком не означает любовь. Я так всегда считала.

----------

Aion (28.08.2014), Фил (28.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Желание иметь сексуальные отношения с человеком не означает любовь. Я так всегда считала.


Да, верно. А я тут имела в виду любовь и желание иметь сексуальные отношения тоже.

----------


## Антончик

Давайте тогда уж шире немного, отношения между мужчиной и женщиной, которые включают в себя и любовь и секс, и общение и какие-то дела бытовые и т.д.
Я думаю там полно возможностей праткиковать шесть парамит и совершенствоваться в них, а так же практиковать четыре безмерных и совершенствоваться в них.
В данном контексте наличие/отсутствие секса не влияет на возможность практиковать шесть парамит и четыре безмерных. Если конечно не быть к нему фанатично привязанным и "зависимым".

----------

Альбина (28.08.2014), Антон Соносон (28.08.2014), Нико (28.08.2014), Сергей Губарев (04.09.2014)

----------


## Aion

> Чего общего имеет плотская любовь( не ко всем живым существам, а к одному человеку) с просветлением?





> _Йони прохладна, влажна и мясиста:
> Не разобьётся в ней лодка тантриста.
> 
> Кн.Ю.М_

----------


## Neroli

Aion, вы у Грофа читали про зубастое влагалище?

----------

Фил (28.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Aion, вы у Грофа читали про зубастое влагалище?


Нероли, насмешила. ))))

----------


## Фил

> Нероли, насмешила. ))))


Да почему, это очень древний миф.
Это не Гроф придумал.

----------


## Neroli

> Да почему, это очень древний миф.
> Это не Гроф придумал.


Т.е. у Грофа об этом не написано?))

----------


## Фил

> Т.е. у Грофа об этом не написано?))


Он наверное либо интерпретировал по своему, либо просто вставку сделал.
Я не читал Грофа.

----------


## Нико

> Йони прохладна, влажна и мясиста:
> Не разобьётся в ней лодка тантриста.


Первый раз встречаю аналогию с лодкой. Обычно это красочно называют "нефритовым  стержнем".

----------


## Neroli

> Он наверное либо интерпретировал по своему, либо просто вставку сделал.
> Я не читал Грофа.


Оказывается и у Фрейда есть концепция об этом)) О, как! Все в панике))
Я просто у Грофа столкнулась единожды, а дальше не копала. Мне то нечего бояться))

----------

Фил (28.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Оказывается и у Фрейда есть концепция об этом)) О, как! Все в панике))
> Я просто у Грофа столкнулась единожды, а дальше не копала. Мне то нечего бояться))


Потому что зубастых влагалищ не бывает. По крайней мере, у женщин. Или у тех женщин, которые не злятся)))).

----------


## Neroli

> Потому что зубастых влагалищ не бывает. По крайней мере, у женщин. Или у тех женщин, которые не злятся)))).


На самом деле и влагалищ тоже нет.

----------


## Нико

> На самом деле и влагалищ тоже нет.


Праджняпарамиту с утра читала?

----------

Neroli (28.08.2014)

----------


## Neroli

И лодка тантриста в пустоте повисла.

----------

Нико (28.08.2014), Сергей Хос (29.08.2014)

----------


## Антончик

> На самом деле и влагалищ тоже нет.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (03.09.2014), Нико (28.08.2014)

----------


## Бо

> Я сама уж начну. Чего общего имеет плотская любовь( не ко всем живым существам, а к одному человеку) с просветлением? Имеет ли? Или надо срочно полюбить всех?


Просветлейте и узнаете.  :Smilie:

----------

Антончик (28.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Просветлейте и узнаете.


Хороший совет, качественный.

----------

Шавырин (28.08.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

> Просветлейте и узнаете.


Просветлели ?

Узнали ?

----------


## Бо

> Просветлели ? Узнали ?


Да. Но вам я этого не скажу.  :Smilie:

----------

Антончик (28.08.2014), Шавырин (29.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Да. Но вам я этого не скажу.


Вы уже сказали, в принципе. Ура! Некий Бо просветлел!

----------


## Антончик

> Вы уже сказали, в принципе. Ура! Некий Бо просветлел!


это был коан: "Я простветлел, но вам об этом не скажу"

----------

Нико (28.08.2014)

----------


## Aion

> Aion, вы у Грофа читали про зубастое влагалище?


Нет...

----------


## Вишаут

> Я сама уж начну. Чего общего имеет плотская любовь( не ко всем живым существам, а к одному человеку) с просветлением? Имеет ли? Или надо срочно полюбить всех?


- А у тебя до меня были другие принцессы? - спросила принцесса.

- Конечно, - ответил дракон. - Много.

Они сидели на обрывистом берегу, свесив ноги, и кидали в реку камушки.

- И где они все? - принцесса судорожно сгребла камень и не глядя зашвырнула подальше.

- Как тебе сказать... - дракон помолчал. - Они все закончились.

- Это потому, что ты живёшь дольше людей, да? Это было просто давно?

- Не только, - дракон кинул камушек. Снизу донёсся бултых, треск лодки и проклятия. Принцесса смахнула с лица брызги. - Понимаешь, любить - трудно. Хочется нежно прижать принцессу к себе и никогда-никогда не отпускать.

- Это я понимаю, - сказала принцесса. Она придвинулась к дракону и нежно прижала к себе его левую лапу. Дракон опасливо покосился. - Ну и что?

- Довольно скоро принцесса начинает шевелиться и пытается вырваться. Ей хочется чего-то ещё, а не только быть нежно прижатой, - с третьей попытки дракон высвободил лапу. Принцесса вздохнула и кинула в реку камушек. - Это трудно пережить. Тогда я откусываю принцессе голову. Она перестаёт вырываться, и я могу её нежно держать и дальше. Но потом она быстро заканчивается.

Они помолчали, глядя на закат.

- Ты меня любишь? - спросила принцесса.

- Но не так, - ответил дракон. - Не так.

----------

Neroli (28.08.2014), Альбина (28.08.2014), Антон Соносон (28.08.2014), Антончик (29.08.2014), Ассаджи (05.09.2014), Фил (28.08.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (28.08.2014)

----------


## Амир

> Я сама уж начну. Чего общего имеет плотская любовь( не ко всем живым существам, а к одному человеку) с просветлением? Имеет ли? Или надо срочно полюбить всех?


Любое желание (или не желание) по определению является источником "сансарного мира желаний", т.е. непосредственной причиной из которой при сложившихся вторичных условиях вырастает страдание  :Smilie: . Путь просветления начинается с понимания этого и движения в противоположном направлении.
Любовь просветлённого не содержит в себе желания или отвержения.
При этом, в определённых обстоятельствах плотский акт любви можно использовать как практику, что и делается в некоторых направлениях ваджраяны. Но практика заключается не в том, что бы с головой окунуться в желание, а в том, что бы не смотря на сильные переживания сохранить самоконтроль и осознанность. Удачи в практике  :Smilie: .

----------

Альбина (30.08.2014), Михаил Бочкарев (10.11.2014), Сергей Губарев (04.09.2014)

----------


## Neroli

А вам не кажется, что любовь это не совсем желание, это состояние? Желание заключается в том, чтобы оно не прекращалось, отсюда все проблемы с привязанностью к объекту.

----------

Альбина (31.08.2014), Антончик (30.08.2014), Влад К (30.08.2014), Сергей Хос (02.09.2014)

----------


## Влад К

> Я сама уж начну. Чего общего имеет плотская любовь( не ко всем живым существам, а к одному человеку) с просветлением? Имеет ли?


Вряд ли) Тут скорее жгучее желание заполучить желаемый объект. Со всеми отсюда вытекающими последствиями (страдание перемен)



> Или надо срочно полюбить всех?


Это чувство основывается на совершенно противоположной мотивации, в отличии от страстного желания заполучить объект привязанности(плотской любви)
и не всем это надо, имхо.(тем более срочно!))

----------

Thaitali (31.08.2014)

----------


## Thaitali

> Любое желание (или не желание) по определению является источником "сансарного мира желаний", т.е. непосредственной причиной из которой при сложившихся вторичных условиях вырастает страдание . Путь просветления начинается с понимания этого и движения в противоположном направлении.Любовь просветлённого не содержит в себе желания или отвержения.


хорошо сказано)

----------


## Альбина

> А вам не кажется, что любовь это не совсем желание, это состояние? Желание заключается в том, чтобы оно не прекращалось, отсюда все проблемы с привязанностью к объекту.


Ну да.Любовь -просветление .) Из нас просветление никто не переживал, а это вроде что-то такое близкое к нему   из всех известных человеческих переживаний. Ну может еще вдохновение,но в любви его как-раз очень много.Собственно ,действительно в этом состоянии нет желаний (пока  нет рядом объекта любви)). Да и другие в это время не обуревают.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я сама уж начну. Чего общего имеет плотская любовь( не ко всем живым существам, а к одному человеку) с просветлением? Имеет ли? Или надо срочно полюбить всех?


Мне кажется, что настоящая любовь близка к равнодушию и полной равностности. Ты уже не переживаешь чего-то суперического, ты просто готов всегда придти на помощь, дать поддержку кому угодно, но не думаешь об этом вообще, пока не придет время действовать. Тогда любовь становится бесконечной силой.

Это следствие работы над привязанностью. Легко придти и уйти, даже переспать легко, если полезно кому-то.

Что касается плотской любви, то это такое выражение любви. В том числе. Прикосновение. Когда просто млеть на расстоянии уже недостаточно, хочется физически слиться. Ну, и замечательно, если не причиняешь вреда никому, вай нот?

А в буддийском понимании любовь к одному человеку, к которому как бы ни была сильна привязанность и сексуальное влечение, они все-таки трансформируются осознанно в буддийский подход в виде пожелания счастья, используются для дальнейшего расширения поля пожелания счастья - вплоть до всех живых существ.

А чего это тебя так гложет? Люби его, как хочешь и можешь пока :Wink: А просветление, - это мудрость.

----------

Galina (11.09.2014), Мария Герасимова (30.09.2014), Сергей Губарев (04.09.2014)

----------


## Йен

Если говорить об освобождении при помощи развития метта, то на эту тему есть *метта сутта*:




> "Монахи, тот, чье освобождение сознания с помощью дружелюбия проработано, развито, выполнено, обеспечено средствами перенесения, обосновано, уравновешено, объединено, и хорошо предпринято, может ожидать одиннадцати выгод. Каких именно одиннадцати?
> 
> Он легко спит, легко пробуждается, ему не снятся плохие сны. Его любят люди, любят остальные существа. Его защищают боги. Его не затрагивает ни огонь, ни яд, ни оружие. Его ум быстро сосредотачивается. Он приятен на вид. Он умирает без замешательства и - если не проникает выше - направляется в миры Брахмы.
> 
> Таковы одиннадцать выгод, которые может ожидать тот, чей освобождение сознания с помощью дружелюбия проработано, развито, выполнено, обеспечено средствами перенесения, обосновано, уравновешено, объединено, и хорошо предпринято".


То есть Ниббана в этом случае не достигается. Я уж не говорю о плотской любви, основа которой - чувстсвенное удовольствие.

----------

Thaitali (01.09.2014), Мокроусов Вадим (01.09.2014), Сергей Ч (02.09.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Мне кажется, что настоящая любовь близка к равнодушию и полной равностности.


Зачем к равнодушию, а не к доброте и радости?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.09.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Зачем к равнодушию, а не к доброте и радости?


все время испытывать доброту и радость, думаю, невозможно :Smilie:  Когда никого нет рядом, гораздо естественнее пребывать в умиротворяющем покое, спонтанно "просыпаясь" по необходимости :Smilie: 

Я видела моих Учителей, которые пребывали в совершенном покое, пока к ним кто-то не заходил. Думаю, в покое у них особых сентиментов не было :Smilie:  Думаю, и блаженное состояние ума ничего общего не имеет с эмоциями, даже самыми положительными....

Любовь можно испытывать к существам "априори" при соответствующей наработке, а вот внешне ее проявляют, когда какому-то существу это необходимо видеть и чувствовать.

----------

Сергей Губарев (04.09.2014), Сергей Ч (02.09.2014)

----------


## Люся Костина

> Я сама уж начну. Чего общего имеет плотская любовь( не ко всем живым существам, а к одному человеку) с просветлением? 
> Ничего .
> 
> Имеет ли? Или надо срочно полюбить всех?


Не надо.

----------


## ullu

> все время испытывать доброту и радость, думаю, невозможно Когда никого нет рядом, гораздо естественнее пребывать в умиротворяющем покое, спонтанно "просыпаясь" по необходимости


В покое да, а в равнодушии ...не думаю. 
В моем представлении равнодушие это пассивная форма безразличия. Т.е. когда приходит время действовать равнодушный человек проявляет безразличие, а не любовь.

----------

Сергей Губарев (04.09.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (03.09.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> В покое да, а в равнодушии ...не думаю. 
> В моем представлении равнодушие это пассивная форма безразличия. Т.е. когда приходит время действовать равнодушный человек проявляет безразличие, а не любовь.


Равно-душие. Да. Но вообще-то я писала про умиротворяющий покой.  :Smilie: Для отсутствия безразличия надо взращивать мотивацию. Если она уже крепка, она является основополагающей и спонтанной, и всякие рюши и оборки - "я испытываю доброту и любовь"- отсекаются сами собой. 

 Я говорила, что человек не может постоянно испытывать доброту и радость. Это невозможно для его психики и для его состояния ума. Он испытывает разные чувства, думает мысли, может и осознанно не цепляться за них и пребывать вне при наработках, но, наверное, не это главное. Важны его действия и способность правильно действовать. А любовь и сострадание - просто часть арсенала искусных методов. Даже гнев можно использовать, как искусный метод. Любой метод равен по сути другому, если он является мудрым и ведет к правильному результату.

Важнее, что ты бросишься спасать другое существо из горящего дома без раздумий. При этом, например, ненавидя его за глупость.

----------

Альбина (03.09.2014), Анна А (16.09.2014), Сергей Губарев (04.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Не надо.


А надобы. Иначе уже не средняя часть ламрима получится.

----------


## ullu

> Равно-душие. Да. Но вообще-то я писала про умиротворяющий покой.





> Мне кажется, что настоящая любовь близка к равнодушию и полной равностности.


Наверное это я иногда становлюсь Пемой Дролкар и не замечаю просто и пишу.

----------

Нико (03.09.2014)

----------


## Люся Костина

> А надобы. Иначе уже не средняя часть ламрима получится.


Это ответ на ваш вопрос.

----------


## Нико

> Это ответ на ваш вопрос.


Ответ-не ответ. В матчасти по-другому написано.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Наверное это я иногда становлюсь Пемой Дролкар и не замечаю просто и пишу.


Наверно, лучше мной не становиться, а просто понять о чем я. "Близка".




> В моем представлении равнодушие это пассивная форма безразличия. Т.е. когда приходит время действовать равнодушный человек проявляет безразличие, а не любовь.


Вот когда приходит время действовать, надо проявлять все что угодно, что полезно другим. Именно в силу *мотивации* любви.




> состояние равнодушного человека, безучастное, лишенное интереса, пассивное отношение к окружающему


И чем оно отличается от умиротворенного покоя? :Smilie:  Так, если по номиналу состояния.  



Вы когда одна бываете, кипите любовью и радостью? 

У меня лично включается энергоэкономный режим :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Сергей Губарев (04.09.2014)

----------


## Антончик

> И чем оно отличается от умиротворенного покоя? Так, если по номиналу состояния.


Отсутствием/наличием таких штук как тупость или же осознанность, например.

----------


## Нико

> Вот когда приходит время действовать, надо проявлять все что угодно, что полезно другим. Именно в силу *мотивации* любви.


Пема, а знаешь, у меня есть две (точнее три, но третья не счёт) тёти. Вот первая мз них, хоть и сидит целыми днями и смотрит сериалы в наушниках, накому не лезет в душу, не орёт по вечерам и и вообще старается не лезть в чужую жизнь. Вторая всё это делает. У кого из них больше мотивация любви?

----------


## Lanky

> Что такое плотская любовь?


У Акунина есть : Плотская любовь - это масло масляное  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (03.09.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Наверно, лучше мной не становиться, а просто понять о чем я. "Близка".


Как же понять, если вы пишете что это близко к равнодушию, а потмо пишете , что вы не о равнодушии? 
Может скажете тогда, что согласны, что не подходящее слово использовали, или скажете что для вас равнодушие имеет такой вот смысл. Но странно как-то , что вы говорите, что вы не говорили о равнодушии, а я сама что ли это дописала в вашем сообщении?



> И чем оно отличается от умиротворенного покоя? Так, если по номиналу состояния.  
> 
> Вы когда одна бываете, кипите любовью и радостью? 
> 
> У меня лично включается энергоэкономный режим


Так я же написала чем.



> Мне кажется, что настоящая любовь близка к равнодушию и полной равностности.





> Зачем к равнодушию, а не к доброте и радости?





> все время испытывать доброту и радость, думаю, невозможно Когда никого нет рядом, гораздо естественнее пребывать в умиротворяющем покое, спонтанно "просыпаясь" по необходимости





> В покое да, а в равнодушии ...не думаю. 
> В моем представлении равнодушие это пассивная форма безразличия. Т.е. когда приходит время действовать равнодушный человек проявляет безразличие, а не любовь.





> Равно-душие. Да. Но вообще-то я писала про умиротворяющий покой.





> И чем оно отличается от умиротворенного покоя? Так, если по номиналу состояния.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Отсутствием/наличием таких штук как тупость или же осознанность, например.


Ну, например, составляющей умиротворенного покоя может быть полное равнодушие ко многим вещам :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  например, что надеть, что поесть, равнодушие к посещению определенных мест - там куча равнодушия, если так подумать. При полной осознанности. 

Кстати, это полное равнодушие и дает вообще возможность испытывать умиротворяющий покой. :Smilie: 

Это вообще, когда нет никакой реакции на объект, пока не будет необходимым совершить какое-то действие по отношению к нему.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Как же понять, если вы пишете что это близко к равнодушию, а потмо пишете , что вы не о равнодушии? 
> Может скажете тогда, что согласны, что не подходящее слово использовали, или скажете что для вас равнодушие имеет такой вот смысл. Но странно как-то , что вы говорите, что вы не говорили о равнодушии, а я сама что ли это дописала в вашем сообщении?


Мы должны разобраться, что такое, как понятие, равнодушие  - для Вас, и что такое - для меня.

Наверно, я говорю не о том, что людьми принимается как концепция равнодушия, тоесть, с ярлыком, что это плохо и не годится, а надо пылать любовью и добротой. Я о внутреннем совершенно ровном и неволнительном состоянии. Невовлечении в переживания и страсти. Но полной и постоянной готовности немедленно встать и помогать, выражать, применять.

Более того, я бы предпочла, чтобы ко мне большинство людей питали полное равнодушие. Кроме тех, кто может мне реально помочь в реализации. :Cool:  

А так - в проявлении к ним майтри не нуждаются только Будды.

----------

Крусс (22.12.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Кроме тех, кто может мне реально помочь. 
> 
> А так - в проявлении к ним майтри не нуждаются только Будды.


[/QUOTE]

Вот они встанут, выразят и применят, мы только  в майтри Будды не нуждается, а откуда знать, что это пойдёт на пользу??

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема, а знаешь, у меня есть две (точнее три, но третья не счёт) тёти. Вот первая мз них, хоть и сидит целыми днями и смотрит сериалы в наушниках, накому не лезет в душу, не орёт по вечерам и и вообще старается не лезть в чужую жизнь. Вторая всё это делает. У кого из них больше мотивация любви?


Пожалуй, мне понравилися бы обе :Smilie:  Обе замечательны по-своему. А ты их проверь в акции :Big Grin:  

О мотивации любви в буддийском понимании они, вероятно, не очень слышали. Но по моим наблюдениям, все выясняется именно, когда надо реально и грамотно помогать. А если реально и грамотно никак, то очень важны искренность, мысли о состоянии другого человека, а не о собственном и готовность пожертвовать личным временем и средствами, и совершить даяние.

----------

Анна А (16.09.2014), Сергей Губарев (04.09.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вот они встанут, выразят и применят, мы только  в майтри Будды не нуждается, а откуда знать, что это пойдёт на пользу??




А на пользу все равно пойдет, ежели мотивация у кого-то чистая, пусть и действия не очень умелые....

А решается насчет пользы только по долгосрочному результату, если, конечно, человек прямо сразу не отдал литр своей крови и не спас этим тебе жизнь.

У меня лично, судя по теперешней жизненной ситуации, все, кто ни приходил в мою жизнь, мне помогали хотя бы толчком в определенном направлении. Или сумма толчков разных людей меня выводила к правильному берегу. Как у яхтсмена - ветры, течение, компас и т.д. - все вместе приводит к нужному берегу.  

Если толкали из соображения причинить мне вред, тоже в конце концов оказывалось, что они были векторами в нужном направлении, взаимодействующими с остальными. Правда, вреда настоящего мне пока удалось избежать, раз я еще не умерла :Smilie: 

В большинстве своем они не испытывали ко мне никакого майтри, просто делали то, что входило в их прямые обязанности. Это тоже важно. Как известно, врачи довольно равнодушны. Но, тем не менее, они спасают жизни.

Мне приходится каждый день осознанно выражать любовь к разным людям в разной форме, время, когда я всем этим горела, прошло. Теперь это просто ежедневная дисциплинированная обязанность. Не без симпатичности и искренности в соотвествующий момент, конечно :Big Grin:  

Более того, я убедилась, что многим людям вообще не нужно никаких внешних сентиментов. Им достаточно знать, что ты готов помочь. Они это как-то глубоко интуитивно чувствуют.

----------

Анна А (16.09.2014), Сергей Губарев (04.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Пожалуй, мне понравилися бы обе Обе замечательны по-своему. А ты их проверь в акции 
> 
> О мотивации любви в буддийском понимании они, вероятно, не очень слышали. Но по моим наблюдениям, все выясняется именно, когда надо реально и грамотно помогать. А если реально и грамотно никак, то очень важны искренность, мысли о состоянии другого человека, а не о собственном и готовность пожертвовать личным временем и средствами, и совершить даяние.


Проверяла. Одна любит своих детей, а другая их, к сожалению, губит.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.09.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Простите, наверно, плотская любовь уже меня не слишком интересует, и секс - просто довольно приятная штука порой, сыр тоже бывает вкусный, цветы прекрасно благоухают, море теплое набегает волнами.....что так с этим носиться? Прожил ощущение и забыл....

Вся полнота мира.

----------

Сергей Ч (03.09.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Проверяла. Одна любит своих детей, а другая их, к сожалению, губит.


Думаю, обе ошибаются в некоторой степени в воспитании. И все это всплывет потом. И погубить ребенка, если у него хорошая личная карма, все-таки трудно :Wink:

----------

Сергей Губарев (04.09.2014)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Я сама уж начну. Чего общего имеет плотская любовь( не ко всем живым существам, а к одному человеку) с просветлением? Имеет ли? Или надо срочно полюбить всех?


Если хорошо относиться друг к другу, то люди будут счастливее. С Махянской точки зрения поощряется.

----------

Альбина (03.09.2014), Сергей Губарев (04.09.2014), Фил (04.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Думаю, обе ошибаются в некоторой степени в воспитании. И все это всплывет потом. И погубить ребенка, если у него хорошая личная карма, все-таки трудно


Не так уж и трудно. Именно поэтому тулку вяких очень аккуратно воспитывают, чтобы потом в разгильдяев не превратилиь. Тётя в наушниках, демократка, вырастила двоих хороших детей. Которая орала и врывалась и жизнь и всё врям пыталась воспытывать....Ну, имеем, что имеем. Это не тётя, а моя мама на самом деле. Она даже не понимает, над чем я работаю, и не поймёт никогда. ))) 

А вообще умение терпеть и прощать -- это вектор любви, направленный на просветление.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.09.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Не так уж и трудно. Именно поэтому тулку вяких очень аккуратно воспитывают, чтобы потом в разгильдяев не превратилиь. Тётя в наушниках, демократка, вырастила двоих хороших детей. Которая орала и врывалась и жизнь и всё врям пыталась воспытывать....Ну, имеем, что имеем. Это не тётя, а моя мама на самом деле. Она даже не понимает, над чем я работаю, и не поймёт никогда. ))) 
> 
> А вообще умение терпеть и прощать -- это вектор любви, направленный на просветление.


Ты еще маленькая и не очень понимающая в мамах девочка :Cry: И в вопросах кармы и связей надо бы больше пофилософствовать :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Мне кажется, что твоя мама воспитала очень хорошую дочку, а комплексы вторжения и сверхвоспитания - это твоя часть работы над собственным умом. Мама такая, какая есть. И надо быть великодушной к ней, поверь, ей ты тоже на так сладко даешься, и она хорошо видит часть настоящей про тебя правды - той, которую ты сама не видишь, она желает тебе добра, видит, что тебе мешает, вот и старается......думает, будет небезрезультатно. А тебе что, жалко? Вот и пусть старается :Smilie: 

Ей и не надо понимать, над чем ты работаешь. А, кстати, над чем ты таким уж разособенным работаешь? :Big Grin: 

И пора бы уже все обидки отпустить. Теперь скоро ты сама будешь ей практически мамой....

----------


## Нико

В Пеме проснулся педагог. Слушаюсь и повинусь).



> Ей и не надо понимать, над чем ты работаешь. А, кстати, над чем ты таким уж разособенным работаешь?


Буддийские книжки перевожу и лекции Далай-ламы. Маме не кажется, что это Работа. Работа -- это то, за что платят много денег).



> И пора бы уже все обидки отпустить. Теперь скоро ты сама будешь ей практически мамой....


Этого никогда не случится.

----------

Пема Дролкар (04.09.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (04.09.2014)

----------


## Сергей Губарев

> Она даже не понимает, над чем я работаю, и не поймёт никогда. )))


Я прошу прощения, но это замечание - несправедливо. Грош цена тому учителю, который списывает ученика только потому, что тот по какой-то причине не понимал учение.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> В Пеме проснулся педагог. Слушаюсь и повинусь).
> 
> 
> Буддийские книжки перевожу и лекции Далай-ламы. Маме не кажется, что это Работа. Работа -- это то, за что платят много денег).
> 
> 
> Этого никогда не случится.


Моя мама - великий диктатор и актриса, выносившая мне мозг всю жизнь и никогда не имевшая со мной диалога, спорщища и ссорщица, искусно парирующая все аргументы, с сенильностью стала обыкновенной пугающейся девочкой, хоть порой всплески старого случаются. Конечно, у всех стариков по-разному, но я многое понла, ухаживая за ней. Еще больше я поняла, как она терпелива, как она боится мне навредить, как легко отказывается от своих удобств ради меня. Еще, конечно, мне помогло все это понять, перешагнув из дочек в мамы самой. так что "никогда" - это еще надо посмотреть.....

Насчет Работы - надо просто не протестовать, а соглашаться, думаю, что, да, никчемная я дочка, да, не как все, да, вразуми меня, мама :Smilie:  Мне такой подход помогал. :Smilie: 

Ну, насчет педагога - просто я с некоторых пор защищаю буквально всех матерей......а педагог из меня еще не очень понятно, какой, хотя с моей дочкой тинэйджером мы все еще обнимаемся и говорим обо всем, и она пока меня не возненавидела. Но моя цель - воспитать ее до самостоятельного самообеспечения, чтобы свалила в этот огромный мир и тусовалась там сама. Этим все мамы, вероятно похожи, а то, что они вмешиваются в жизнь взрослых детей. говорит о том, что эти дети внушают им тревогу своей неустроенностью. Ну, а  как свалит, я займусь своими делами......ну, а там видно будет, не понадобится ли ей чего. Мама своих надо освобождать от себя полной собственной самостоятельностью. Да, как-то так :Smilie:

----------

Won Soeng (05.09.2014), Сергей Губарев (04.09.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

Любовь и просветление.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (05.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Любовь и просветление.


Шавырин, ты бы не ёрничал для начала.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я с Димой полностью согласна :Smilie: 

Только есть самые разные сочетания "Любовь и....." Но одна любовь, без нагрузки, почему-то, редко бывает......

----------


## Won Soeng

Если ум привязан к крайности, то для него срединный путь лежит между срединным путем и любимой крайностью. Чтобы постичь срединный путь нужно понять противоположную крайность, либо отбросить привязанность к крайности без сопоставления ее с менее радикальными формами.

Чтобы понять любовь следует постичь то, что является обратной крайностью. В зависимости от того, что есть обратная крайность - проясняется форма того, что понимается под любовью. Ненависть? Черствость? Отторжение? Брезгливость? Враждебность? Жадность? Обман? Насилие? Игнорирование?

----------

Монферран (20.10.2022)

----------


## Нико

> Если ум привязан к крайности, то для него срединный путь лежит между срединным путем и любимой крайностью. Чтобы постичь срединный путь нужно понять противоположную крайность, либо отбросить привязанность к крайности без сопоставления ее с менее радикальными формами.
> 
> Чтобы понять любовь следует постичь то, что является обратной крайностью. В зависимости от того, что есть обратная крайность - проясняется форма того, что понимается под любовью. Ненависть? Черствость? Отторжение? Брезгливость? Враждебность? Жадность? Обман? Насилие? Игнорирование?


Вы тут зашкалили. Если я говорю "любовь", это только и есть любовь. Поймите, что это значит.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы тут зашкалили. Если я говорю "любовь", это только и есть любовь. Поймите, что это значит.


Вам не обмануть меня  :Smilie:  Нет ничего постоянного, вот и любовь в каждый момент определяется разными признаками. Когда Вы говорите "любовь" это только слово, которое может обозначать в разные моменты довольно разные вещи.

----------

Монферран (20.10.2022), Фил (05.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Won Soeng;678339]Вам не обмануть меня  :Smilie:  Нет ничего постоянного, вот и любовь в каждый момент определяется разными признаками. Когда Вы говорите "любовь" это только слово, которое может обозначать в разные моменты довольно разные вещи.[/QU

И вам меня не обмануть. Потому что "любовь" может в разные моменты означать разное, но в принципе она означает только одно.

----------


## Won Soeng

Нико, что такое "в принципе"?  :Smilie:  Люди испытывают некоторые чувства, которые они называют словом любовь. Они не в принципе их испытывают, а вполне определенно. И если попросить разных людей описать испытываемые чувства - возьметесь ли Вы определять, одно и то же все они испытывают или разное? Будете ли решать, кто из них прав, а кто ошибается?

----------

Монферран (20.10.2022), Фил (05.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, что такое "в принципе"?  Люди испытывают некоторые чувства, которые они называют словом любовь. Они не в принципе их испытывают, а вполне определенно. И если попросить разных людей описать испытываемые чувства - возьметесь ли Вы определять, одно и то же все они испытывают или разное? Будете ли решать, кто из них прав, а кто ошибается?


Ну чтож, брат, я решусь. Если чувство нестерпимое, если из глаз непрерывно льются слёзы, если душа мучится от разлуки с любимым день и ночь-- признаки любви. Хотя их таких ещё много может быть.

----------


## Thaitali

> И пора бы уже все обидки отпустить. Теперь скоро ты сама будешь ей практически мамой....





> Этого никогда не случится.


например в Таиланде монахи, когда принимаешь прибежище, на первой проповеди обычно рассказывают о важности нравственного поведения и образа жизни, осознанности тела, чувств, ума, объектов ума и о том, *как важно уважать, почитать и помогать тем людям, без которых нас бы здесь не было, которые дали нам жизнь - нашим родителям*. Особенно, если есть свои дети понимаешь, какой это огромный труд вырастить и воспитать ребенка, и намного легче получается простить своих родителей - ведь все делают ошибки)))

----------

Гошка (05.09.2014), Сергей Губарев (05.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Ну чтож, брат, я решусь. Если чувство нестерпимое, если из глаз непрерывно льются слёзы, если душа мучится от разлуки с любимым день и ночь-- признаки любви. Хотя их таких ещё много может быть.


А может это признаки зависимости?

----------

Влад К (06.09.2014)

----------


## Гошка

> Я сама уж начну. Чего общего имеет плотская любовь( не ко всем живым существам, а к одному человеку) с просветлением? Имеет ли? Или надо срочно полюбить всех?


Если мы плотски любим конкретное мыло? Станем ли мы чище? Или нужно срочно полюбить все мыла всех сортов?
Если мы плотски любим конкретную грязь? Станем ли мы чище?

Если мы плотски любим конкретный спорт? Станем ли мы подвижнее? Или нужно срочно полюбить все виды спорта?
Если мы плотски любим конкретный диван? Станем ли мы подвижнее?

Думаю, все от предмета зависит. Любить хорошее будет полезно.

Только, чтобы по-здороветь, можно любить конкретный спорт. - Любовь к компьютеру может и не помочь.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Гошка. А если предмет - человек? Тоесть, плохих не любить, а хороших любить? :Smilie:

----------

Гошка (05.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Гошка. А если предмет - человек? Тоесть, плохих не любить, а хороших любить?


Вопрос был не в том, чтобы любить только хороших, а в том, может ли любовь к одному человеку как-то способствовать просветлению, или же нет. Если нет, надо медитировать на любовь ко всем без исключения. При чём тут спорт и диваны? Мы имем дело тут с живыми существами. Если да, то отношения между двуми людьми могут стать настолько высокими, что разовьют духовно, и от них мы перейдём на более высокий уровень. От любви ко всем существам всё равно не отвертеться же, но надо с чего-то начинать. 

Я лично против того, чтобы новичок садился в позу медитации и начинал у себя в голове прокручивать из Ламрима: "Так, все существа были моей матерью, я просто должен, должен, должен это осознать и то, как они были добры". А в это время его мать орёт на кухне и пытается сдать его в психушку. Логика ясна?

----------


## Won Soeng

Есть учения для тех, кто не испытывает сильных влечений. Но есть учения для тех, кто подвержен влечениям в разной мере. 
Любовь -  это влечение, пристрастие. Если такое пристрастие есть, и оно очень сильное - его можно трансформировать, направляя на все, все шире и шире. Если такого пристрастия нет - нет и  нужды его развивать. Слабое пристрастие даже нет смысла трансформировать, от него проще отстраниться и практиковать дхьяны. 

Если есть какая-то сильная эмоция - ее можно использовать для трансформации. Но если ее нет - лучше использовать прямые практики успокоения и внимательности.

----------

Монферран (20.10.2022)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Нико, ну никто н призывает сразу переходить к парамитам и к освоению всех существ в милом образе. Все это нарабатывается - классически - сначала к любимым, потом у нейтральным, потом к противным. 

А перед этим все по нотам - два первые тома Ламрима. Понятно, что начинать осваивать любовь с человека, от которого тебя аж всю тебя переворачивает противностью, не нужно :Smilie:  а начинать надо в данном случае - с базовой нравственности - с 10 Благих. 

Думаю, освоение 10 Благих будет даже поважнее на первоначальном этапе. До любви еще надо научиться просто не причинять вред. Или просто не ненавидеть.

----------

Olle (05.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, ну никто н призывает сразу переходить к парамитам и к освоению всех существ в милом образе. Все это нарабатывается - классически - сначала к любимым, потом у нейтральным, потом к противным. 
> 
> А перед этим все по нотам - два первые тома Ламрима. Понятно, что начинать осваивать любовь с человека, от которого тебя аж всю тебя переворачивает противностью, не нужно а начинать надо в данном случае - с базовой нравственности - с 10 Благих. 
> 
> Думаю, освоение 10 Благих будет даже поважнее на первоначальном этапе. До любви еще надо научиться просто не причинять вред.


Я это где-то уже читала. Причём много раз. Так и будем придерживаться схем, или сами подумаем?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я это где-то уже читала. Причём много раз. Так и будем придерживаться схем, или сами подумаем?


А надо ли изобретать колесо? :Smilie:  Если четко придерживаться схем Дхармы, все отлично работает. Если у кого-то это не работает - вопрос только в том, а применяет ли чел в собственной жизни Ламрим? :Smilie: 

Превращаем схемы в жизнь! :Smilie:

----------

Антон Соносон (05.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> А надо ли изобретать колесо? Если четко придерживаться схем Дхармы, все отлично работает. Если у кого-то это не работает - вопрос только в том, а применяет ли чел в собственной жизни Ламрим?
> 
> Превращаем схемы в жизнь!


Оно-то и неплохо, но зачем постоянно зависеть от схем? Я могу, например, полюбить своего врага раньше друга, и это уже будет разрывом ламримовских шаблонов.

----------


## Гошка

> Гошка. А если предмет - человек? Тоесть, плохих не любить, а хороших любить?


Как же можно любить что плохо? 
Получается, что плохих любить вредно.
Можно сожалеть что самолеты наши плохо сделаны. Что дороги плохие.
Любить плохие дороги и плохие самолеты не означало бы ненависть к хорошим дорогам?
Этак мы дойдем до любви к фашизму, любви к наркотикам, любви к алкоголю?

Плохих людей нет. Есть смесь хорошего и похого. Поэтому и отношенние к человеку может ли быть однозначным? За что-то уважаем. За что-то ругаем. 

Ктож любит помойку?  Не будет ли он называться свиньей? 

Кто хочет очистить природу от помойки, будет называться...

----------


## Гошка

> Вопрос был не в том, чтобы любить только хороших, а в том, может ли любовь к одному человеку как-то способствовать просветлению, или же нет. Если нет, надо медитировать на любовь ко всем без исключения. При чём тут спорт и диваны? Мы имем дело тут с живыми существами. Если да, то отношения между двуми людьми могут стать настолько высокими, что разовьют духовно, и от них мы перейдём на более высокий уровень. От любви ко всем существам всё равно не отвертеться же, но надо с чего-то начинать. 
> 
> Я лично против того, чтобы новичок садился в позу медитации и начинал у себя в голове прокручивать из Ламрима: "Так, все существа были моей матерью, я просто должен, должен, должен это осознать и то, как они были добры". А в это время его мать орёт на кухне и пытается сдать его в психушку. Логика ясна?


Так из размышления и следует, что плотская любовь к Будде, любому просветленному ведет к просветлению.
И наоборот.

Любя хорошее мы улучшаемся.
Любя фашистов, мы создаем концлагеря.

Нигде не написано, что Солнце любит всех. 
Написано, что светит и согревает всё.

----------


## Нико

> Так из размышления и следует, что плотская любовь к Будде, любому просветленному ведет к просветлению.
> И наоборот.
> 
> Любя хорошее мы улучшаемся.
> Любя фашистов, мы создаем концлагеря.


Разве тут было что-то сказано про Будду? Фи, любите всех платонической любовью, авось чего-то и достигнете.

----------


## Нико

> Так из размышления и следует, что плотская любовь к Будде, любому просветленному ведет к просветлению.
> И наоборот.
> 
> Любя хорошее мы улучшаемся.
> Любя фашистов, мы создаем концлагеря.


Я могла вас неверно понять, конечно. Некоторые просветлённые существа в истории имели плотские отношения с женщинами. и тем было от этого благо).

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Оно-то и неплохо, но зачем постоянно зависеть от схем? Я могу, например, полюбить своего врага раньше друга, и это уже будет разрывом ламримовских шаблонов.


Какая разница, кого раньше? Ламрим, вообще-то, не требует, если ты уже умеешь ходить, начинать с ползанья, вероятно, не обязательно.

Ламрим тебе не пишет - полюби сначала Сашу К, а потом Иру Г. И вообще, он стимулирует к живому мышлению в жизни. Меня, например.

И вообще, он призывает делать пока, что получается. А в чем не получается - стараться в правильном направлении.

Крайний аргумент - он писался в стародавние времена и для тибетцев - не помнишь, что ли? :Smilie: 

Короче, надо наработать равностность, тогда очередность не будет иметь значения.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Как же можно любить что плохо? 
> Получается, что плохих любить вредно.
> Можно сожалеть что самолеты наши плохо сделаны. Что дороги плохие.
> Любить плохие дороги и плохие самолеты не означало бы ненависть к хорошим дорогам?
> Этак мы дойдем до любви к фашизму, любви к наркотикам, любви к алкоголю?
> 
> Плохих людей нет. Есть смесь хорошего и похого. Поэтому и отношенние к человеку может ли быть однозначным? За что-то уважаем. За что-то ругаем. 
> 
> Ктож любит помойку?  Не будет ли он называться свиньей? 
> ...


Гошка, вы о любви к людям или о любви к предметам - определитесь, пож.

И именно любить плохого, как инвалида, как раз хорошо, при всех его недостатках. :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

Пема, ну зачем уже? Про полезность и ценность Ламрима всем уже известно. А вот свои мозги не включаются, чуть что -- сразу цитата из Ламрима. Да, сейчас времена упадка, и нет уже тех мастеров, которые могли давать живые сущностные наставления. Но это не отменяет нашего потенциала, хотя без гуру, говорят, не просветлеть. Но зато ходить на скучные лекции по Ламриму в исполнении сомнительных геше я больше не стану, да. Либо книга, хотя в русскоязычном варианте она просто-напросто скушна, но есть и другие же версии. Либо свой ум.

Я ещё забыла упомянуть Его Святейшество Далай-ламу, сонце нашей жизни, и несравненного ламу Сопу Ринпоче. Вот к ним хожу и пойду за Ламримом.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.09.2014)

----------


## Гошка

> Гошка, вы о любви к людям или о любви к предметам - определитесь, пож.
> 
> И именно любить плохого, как инвалида, как раз хорошо, при всех его недостатках.


Определитесь с терминами: любить или светить и согревать.

Любить фашиста не обяжет ли помогать, строить коцлагеря? 

Любить к плохим дорогам не заставить ли избегать хороших дорог?

Любить к холоду не заставит ли избегать тепло?

Любить к плохому не заставит ли избегать хорошее?

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Определитесь с терминами: любить или светить и согревать.


какие на фиг термины? Женщины любят просто, а мужчины - за что-то (не так). И покуда Вы - Гошка, не понять Вам той любви, даже если подвезти столько терминов, сколько песчинок в Волге

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема, ну зачем уже? Про полезность и ценность Ламрима всем уже известно. А вот свои мозги не включаются, чуть что -- сразу цитата из Ламрима. Да, сейчас времена упадка, и нет уже тех мастеров, которые могли давать живые сущностные наставления. Но это не отменяет нашего потенциала, хотя без гуру, говорят, не просветлеть. Но зато ходить на скучные лекции по Ламриму в исполнении сомнительных геше я больше не стану, да. Либо книга, хотя в русскоязычном варианте она просто-напросто скушна, но есть и другие же версии. Либо свой ум.
> 
> Я ещё забыла упомянуть Его Святейшество Далай-ламу, сонце нашей жизни, и несравненного ламу Сопу Ринпоче. Вот к ним хожу и пойду за Ламримом.


Слушай, мои лично мозги как раз включились. У меня уже лет 10 нет проблем в отношениях с родными, друзьями и просто случайными людьми. И в ревностном отношении даже к чужим и в невыделении своих - тоже нет. У меня нет проблем ни во внешних условиях, ни во внутреннем состоянии. Если бы положения Учения, которые я применяла на себе, не давали такой результат, как меньшая страдательность, большая удовлетворенность, лучшее понимание причинно-следственных связей и умение все лучше и эффективнее помогать другим, да разве я стала бы вообще ему следовать?

Встаю, иду и делаю, - ты о чем? Меня вообще с самого начала натаскивали, что хоть строка Дхармы, но в практике, что слушание-размышление и применение на практике - это вся соль буддизма. Если ЭТОГО НЕТ - это не буддийская практика.  Мне было так плохо, хотя все было вокруг хорошо, что у меня просто не было возможности просто слушать наставления по скушному Ламриму и ничего не делать.Ну вот, я люблю, свободна, готова.

Не хочу ничего доказывать никому, в моей собственной жизни Ламрим живой. С самого начала.

Я не понимаю, в силу чего вообще можно сподвигнуть заниматься таким скучным делом, как буддизм, который не несет ни денег, ни удобств, на скушном Ламриме? Да никого не затащишь, если нет хоть маленького представления об отречении.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Если у кого-то это не работает - вопрос только в том, а применяет ли чел в собственной жизни Ламрим?


Если у кого-то Ламрим не работает, это значит, что человеку Ламрим не подходит. Когда мы со своими омрачениями разобрались и нашли для них подходящее средство, это конечно, хорошо, но это вовсе не значит, что мы тем самым сразу же поняли омрачения всех других существ, и что наше средство для них автоматически подходит. А бывает и ещё печальнее, некоторые и свои-то омрачения не могут устранить с помощью Ламрима, а при этом бегают с ним и уверены, что это средство от всех проблем.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Если у кого-то Ламрим не работает, это значит, что человеку Ламрим не подходит. Когда мы со своими омрачениями разобрались и нашли для них подходящее средство, это конечно, хорошо, но это вовсе не значит, что мы тем самым сразу же поняли омрачения всех других существ, и что наше средство для них автоматически подходит. А бывает и ещё печальнее, некоторые и свои-то омрачения не могут устранить с помощью Ламрима, а при этом бегают с ним и уверены, что это средство от всех проблем.


Ламримы бывают разные. Даже в т.наз. "непостепенных методах" есть предварительная подготовка, предварительные наработки и базовые знания, которые эквивалентны по сути всем ламримам, насколько я понимаю.

Поэтому тут имеется ввиду не Ламрим Цонкапы конкретно и не Гелуг, хотя он включает в себя шаматху и випашьяну и самые тонкие практики, а выстраивание правильных взглядов и понятий, без которых буддийская практика невозможна вообще.

Будда преподал свое Учение, ориентируясь на восприятие разных учеников. Тем не менее, никто из них еще не обходился без наработки благих заслуг и правильного понимания. Без осознания ущербности самсары, размышлений о смерти и карме, о свободах и благах человеческого рождения, - эти мысли нужны для взращивания отречения, а без отречения нет мотивации для практики буддизма вообще. Постепенным ли считается этот подход или нет.

Тут вопрос стоит не о том, что ламрим не работает. Тут вопрос стоит в том, что человек, выслушивая его, не применяет его в жизни. В смысле осознанного преодоления собственных омрачений и наработки благого. И происходит это только по одной причине - не хватает благой кармы и заслуг. Только поэтому человек не может следовать Учению успешно. И Ламрим тут не причем. Без понимания 4 БИ не может обойтись ни один буддист. А прямое постижение 4БИ - это Пробуждение.

Причем тут что-то автоматическое? Автоматического буддизма не бывает. Это проверенное на собственной практике знание, и практическое руководство по этапам Пути - именно Ламрим - в любой ветви буддизма. 

Ни у кого из нас не получится устранить все свои омрачения по ламриму так сразу. Важны преданность и старание. Но путеводитель по местности собственного ума нужен? Или будем изобретать Путь сами? 

И вообще, о чем Вы? Ламрим говорит о необходимости правильных размышлений о самсаре, правильных методах, начиная с уклонения от 10 неблагих, о развитии осознанности и умения следить за собственными мыслями и действиями - вплоть до самой тонкой работы над умом при разитых навыках представления о пустотности. Он не может не подходить кому угодно, вопрос только в одном - а понимает ли человек, про что он и зачем нужен. 

Не нравится один Ламрим - найдите себе подходящий. 

А насчет неподходящих средств - так есть учителя. И есть твой собственный ум, который определяет пользу и желание чему-то следовать и что-то читать. Хотя не знаю, насколько можно доверять собственному омраченному уму. Но никто никого не сможет никогда заставить делать то, что тому не охота, - это уж точно. Но проблема не в Ламриме, как я полагаю.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Если есть велосипед и велосипедист, в том, что он не едет при наличии нормальной дороги - есть только две грубые возможности и их комбинация. Либо велосипед, либо велосипедист, либо оба. 

И если проверить велосипед, и что он исправен и по размеру, вариантов, почему не едешь - не остается. А на Ламримах выросли многие практики.

Цхультрим, А Ваш Учитель что по поводу Ламримов говорит? :Wink:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ламримы бывают разные. Даже в т.наз. "непостепенных методах" есть предварительная подготовка, предварительные наработки и базовые знания, которые эквивалентны по сути всем ламримам, насколько я понимаю.


Ламримы —это определённый вид текстов. Если имеете в виду класс текстов, так и пишите «Ламримы», а не «Ламрим», иначе можно подумать, что есть один текст, который всем подходит. Если же вы имеете в виду «базовые знания», «предварительную подготовку» и так далее, то почему бы не писать «предварительная подготовка» и «базовые знания»? Конечно, проще обвинить человека в том, что он Ламрим не читал, чем в том, что у него отсутствует базовая подготовка, ведь базовая подготовка во всех традициях разная, что ни говори. Но лучше всё-таки выражаться точнее, а то непонимание может возникать.

А что касается моего определения «не подходит», я считаю, что если человек не понимает Ламрим, это как раз и означает, что этому человеку Ламрим не подходит. Дхарма должна всегда даваться в соответствии со способностями ученика. Учителя ведь почему-то не говорят ученикам: «Что, не получается? Это потому что вы Ануттара-йогу не поняли! А не нравится —найдите себе Ануттара-тантру, которая вам подходит!».




> Цхультрим, А Ваш Учитель что по поводу Ламримов говорит?


Мой Учитель сказал однажды, что Ламрим Ченмо —это очень хорошая книга, и если прочитать её, можно многое узнать.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ламримы —это определённый вид текстов. Если имеете в виду класс текстов, так и пишите «Ламримы», а не «Ламрим», иначе можно подумать, что есть один текст, который всем подходит. Если же вы имеете в виду «базовые знания», «предварительную подготовку» и так далее, то почему бы не писать «предварительная подготовка» и «базовые знания»? Конечно, проще обвинить человека в том, что он Ламрим не читал, чем в том, что у него отсутствует базовая подготовка, ведь базовая подготовка во всех традициях разная, что ни говори. Но лучше всё-таки выражаться точнее, а то непонимание может возникать.


 Когда я говорю - "Ламрим", я подразумеваю именно базовые систематические знания об основах Пути. Это очень добросовестный и последовательно объясняющий все особенности буддийского подхода труд. Я не знаю, откуда возникают подобные противления Ламриму Цонкапы и прочим ламримам, потому что, если без всяких боданий ознакомиться с содержимым, станет ясно, что он заполняет все пробелы в понятиях и основах, которых у новичков масса. Если перелистать просто Ламрим Цонкапы и сравнить его с ламримом своего направления, то больших противоречий у них нет, беда вот только в том, что и свои ламримы ученики не читают. 

А на обвинения в непрочтении Ламрима возникает какая-то детская болезненная реакция, тем более у тех, кто его не прочел, если бы прочитали - полностью бы перестали бы обижаться. Первые два тома, и третий - для последователей Махаяны - не могут навредить никому. Такое впечатление, что людей обвиняют в чем-то. А на самом деле - ничего такого и в помине нет. То, что написано в Ламриме, в той или иной форме говорят учителя разных школ тибетского буддизма.

Я бы, уже, наконец, из любопытства бы прочитала :Smilie:  А если не получается - так ничего и страшного. Почему такие комплексы?




> А что касается моего определения «не подходит», я считаю, что если человек не понимает Ламрим, это как раз и означает, что этому человеку Ламрим не подходит. Дхарма должна всегда даваться в соответствии со способностями ученика. Учителя ведь почему-то не говорят ученикам: «Что, не получается? Это потому что вы Ануттара-йогу не поняли! А не нравится —найдите себе Ануттара-тантру, которая вам подходит!


Да, часто бывает, что человек не понимает Ламрим и основы Пути, но уж тантру он ужасно хорошо понимает :EEK!: 

Если Вы послушаете ЛЮБЫЕ разъяснения ЛЮБЫХ учителей ЛЮБЫМ  ученикам, Вы обязательно выделите в них основы Пути, соответствующие ламриму. К этому толкают даже малоподготовленных и малоспособных учеников с неблагой кармой. Но умело. раз послушал, два, - глядь, уже и понял что-то. Потом смотришь в ламрим, а там то же самое написано. Но уже антагонизма меньше, потому что слышал от учителя.

Призывы читать ламримы идут от понимания, что без базовых знаний нельзя. А если Вы мне скажете, что там нет базовых знаний, я очень удивлюсь. Но, конечно, ученики бывают разные, но при отсутствии живого учителя, име все-таки, лучше читать Ламрим, чем эзотерические книги или наставления по тантре. Впрочем, любое добросовестное введение в тантру начинается именно с перечисления основ и этапов Пути.




> Мой Учитель сказал однажды, что Ламрим Ченмо —это очень хорошая книга, и если прочитать её, можно многое узнать.


Ну, я с ним полностью согласна.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А на обвинения в непрочтении Ламрима возникает какая-то детская болезненная реакция, тем более у тех, кто его не прочел, если бы прочитали - полностью бы перестали бы обижаться. Первые два тома, и третий - для последователей Махаяны - не могут навредить никому. Такое впечатление, что людей обвиняют в чем-то. А на самом деле - ничего такого и в помине нет. То, что написано в Ламриме, в той или иной форме говорят учителя разных школ тибетского буддизма.
> 
> Я бы, уже, наконец, из любопытства бы прочитала А если не получается - так ничего и страшного. Почему такие комплексы?


Проблема большая Ламрима Цонкхапы в том, что он написан очень нудно. Даже КЛШ, который иногда сравнивают с Ламримом, написан гораздо живее. Хорошо, мне повезло, мне Лама про Ламрим сказал, когда я уже был достаточно проникнувшийся Дхармой (произошло это через один-два года после знакомства с Ламой и принятия Прибежища), я его стал читать, и он мне очень понравился. Правда, так и не дочитал дальше 1 тома. Но я очень хорошо представляю, что бы было, если бы мне Ламрим Цонкхапы порекомендовали как «базовые знания» для новичков — я тогда накрепко решил держаться подальше от гелуг самое бы меньшее.

----------


## ullu

> и нет уже тех мастеров, которые могли давать живые сущностные наставления.


Есть же, как так нет? Что-то вас какой-то фаталистический депрессизм настиг похоже ))))

----------

Пема Дролкар (05.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

Во-во,Ламрим новичков отпугивает нуднятиной. Это как манная каша... Полезно, но не вкусно. И сколько не убеждай себя в пользе (а ведь на тибетском это совершенно другой, живой текст), получается принудиловка. "Я вот применила и это радикально поменяло мою жизнь И вы следуйте моему примеру". А я вот применяла, помогало даже, но теперь хочу другого.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Есть же, как так нет? Что-то вас какой-то фаталистический депрессизм настиг похоже ))))


Есть, но мало. Не как во времена Тилопы с Наропой, согласитесь.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Проблема большая Ламрима Цонкхапы в том, что он написан очень нудно. Даже КЛШ, который иногда сравнивают с Ламримом, написан гораздо живее. Хорошо, мне повезло, мне Лама про Ламрим сказал, когда я уже был достаточно проникнувшийся Дхармой (произошло это через один-два года после знакомства с Ламой и принятия Прибежища), я его стал читать, и он мне очень понравился. Правда, так и не дочитал дальше 1 тома. Но я очень хорошо представляю, что бы было, если бы мне Ламрим Цонкхапы порекомендовали как «базовые знания» для новичков — я тогда накрепко решил держаться подальше от гелуг самое бы меньшее.


 :Smilie:  Третьим томом Вы бы зачитались :Smilie:  Там уже не нудно. А в пятом - вообще блеск, если, конечно, его осилить хоть немного. :Smilie: 

Ламрим и призыв к его чтению не любят чаще всего те. кто его не читал. Четвертый и пятый том трудны, а первый том конечно удручает. Он ведь написан для первого типа личности, цель которой - просто получить лучшее перерождение.

Никому непрочтение не вменяется в вину. Но вот ругать его за нудность, и возмущаться - все-таки как-то не очень честно. наверное.

Нико6 а третий том тоже нудный? :Smilie: Но я бы не сказала, что это нудная манная каша. Конечно, все разные и очень теперь избалованные инфой. а мне, помню, очень хотелось восполнить все проруби в объяснения учителей- устными лекциями с переводчиком все тонкости не расскажешь, и я как ненормальная вчитывалась в него. Ну, и понятно, у меня есть привычка вычитывать нудную специфическую литературу.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Есть, но мало. Не как во времена Тилопы с Наропой, согласитесь.


Думаю, не в учителях дело. А в готовности ученика. И в культивированной радостной устремленности :Smilie: 

А ты б пятый том Ламрима перечитала :Smilie:  Интересный он, может, как раз сейчас подойдет.....

----------


## Нико

> Думаю, не в учителях дело. А в готовности ученика. И в культивированной радостной устремленности
> 
> А ты б пятый том Ламрима перечитала Интересный он, может, как раз сейчас подойдет.....


Пемочка, учителя говорят, что просветление зависит как от квалифицированного гуру, так и от достойного ученика. 

Не пойму, зачем мне перечитывать 5 том Ламрима, если я переводила Средний на эту же тему. И вообще ламримов много напереводила уже.

----------


## Нико

> Ламрим и призыв к его чтению не любят чаще всего те. кто его не читал.


Я его читала целиком и неоднократно. 1:0?)))))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пемочка, учителя говорят, что просветление зависит как от квалифицированного гуру, так и от достойного ученика. 
> 
> Не пойму, зачем мне перечитывать 5 том Ламрима, если я переводила Средний на эту же тему. И вообще ламримов много напереводила уже.


Наверно, их было много. в этом все и дело :Smilie:  

Гуру хватает?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я его читала целиком и неоднократно. 1:0?)))))


Молодец, наверное, ты перенасытилась.....

----------


## Нико

> Гуру хватает?


Гуру не хватает, пока не придёт янцзи Богдо-гегена. А так есть Его Святейшество, но с ним за непринуждёной беседой чайка не попить.(

----------


## Нико

> Молодец, наверное, ты перенасытилась.....


Дело не в перенасыщении даже, а в том, что начинаешь мыслить шаблонами.

----------

Фил (06.09.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (06.09.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Дело не в перенасыщении даже, а в том, что начинаешь мыслить шаблонами.


Боюсь, что другими способами омраченный ум не мыслит.

----------


## ullu

> Есть, но мало. Не как во времена Тилопы с Наропой, согласитесь.


Не знаю даже, у меня такое ощущение, что сейчас ещё больше таких учителей, просто мы не всегда понимаем , что они вот они рядом и такие вот. Потому что они как обычные люди с нами себя ведут, и даже в общении они ещё более простые, обычные и скромные, чем остальные люди. Ниакого "ореола" нет и мы просто не врубаемся кто на самом деле рядом с нами сейчас есть и думаем, что а вот тогда...а если бы мы были "тогда", то так же не распознавали бы великих учителей может, и думали бы, что их нет.

Я иногда вот тоскую так, вот Мачиг Ла, вот какое удивительное учение она давала, какой удивительный учитель она была...а потом думаю,а вот Ринпоче...и понимаю что он такой же как Мачиг Ла точно. Просто когда это так рядом, так доступно, так просто получить постепенно в мозгу образуется ощущение обыденности и перестаешь чувствовать эту особенную ценность, которую выразить невозможно. Но это просто заблуждение, эта обыденность и обычность.
Хотя может быть вы не про это .

----------

Пема Дролкар (06.09.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (06.09.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Во-во,Ламрим новичков отпугивает нуднятиной. Это как манная каша...


Я вот почему-то против того, чтобы так про ламрим говорить. Не то что это оскорбляет ламрим ))) Он книга, его неовзможно оскорбить . А просто это создает , по моему, неправильное представление, что так вот нормально испытывать такие чувства при чтении ламрима. 
но это же создает препятствия, поэтому лучше , может быть думать, что это просто не очень хорошо переведено, поэтому сложно для восприятия сейчас, и не мучать себя и правда доводя до неприятия ламрима себя. Но и не думать так, что там есть нудятина . Нудятины там нет, там есть странный перевод, это есть, и есть драгоенное учение, которое из-за странного перевода сложно понять и впитать , так выражусь вот. Но я против того, чтобы думать что это нудятина. Не знаю как нормально выразить что я хочу сказать, но может понятно.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я вот почему-то против того, чтобы так про ламрим говорить. Не то что это оскорбляет ламрим ))) Он книга, его неовзможно оскорбить . А просто это создает , по моему, неправильное представление, что так вот нормально испытывать такие чувства при чтении ламрима. 
> но это же создает препятствия, поэтому лучше , может быть думать, что это просто не очень хорошо переведено, поэтому сложно для восприятия сейчас, и не мучать себя и правда доводя до неприятия ламрима себя. Но и не думать так, что там есть нудятина . Нудятины там нет, там есть странный перевод, это есть, и есть драгоенное учение, которое из-за странного перевода сложно понять и впитать , так выражусь вот. Но я против того, чтобы думать что это нудятина. Не знаю как нормально выразить что я хочу сказать, но может понятно.


Скажем так, омрачённому сознанию новичков Ламрим обычно видится как нудятина. Не все сразу с момента знакомства с буддизмом способны заливаться слезами радости, прочитав посвящение в начале книги. И правильно Нико сказала, его конечно же на тибетском нужно читать. Поэтому нужно с осторожностью рекомендовать новичкам читать русский перевод Ламрима, так точнее сказать.

----------

Нико (06.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Скажем так, омрачённому сознанию новичков Ламрим обычно видится как нудятина. Не все сразу с момента знакомства с буддизмом способны заливаться слезами радости, прочитав посвящение в начале книги. И правильно Нико сказала, его конечно же на тибетском нужно читать. Поэтому нужно с осторожностью рекомендовать новичкам читать русский перевод Ламрима, так точнее сказать.


Мне некоторые говорили, что под чтение Ламрима  засыпают. Хотя наоборот просыпаться надо и рвать себя за волосы, что всё так плохо (1 том), а ты ничего не делаешь и всё ещё тут, в сансаре. А дело в архаичном русском стиле же. Даже если английский перевод взять, уже совсем другая реакция. Ведь тибетский стиль не менялся с 14 века. А почему наши решили, что относительно современным языком такие книги переводить нельзя? 

Поэтому я предпочитаю комментарии на ламрим, которые дают учителя. Есть они, ullu,до сих пор, конечно, но старое поколение почти всё уже ушло. Что касается нового поколения, мне не посчастливилось пока встретиться с учителем, который имеет со мной надлежащую карму. Наверное, вам больше повезло.

Добавлю,что вступительную часть, по традиции это описание величия учения и причины написания сего труда, точно новичкам не осилить. Мне один знакомый рассазывал, что взялся читать Абхисамаяланкару, кажется, так там на полкниги о том, как крута Абхасамаяланкара и какие заслуги накапливаются чтением сего труда.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Я вот почему-то против того, чтобы так про ламрим говорить. Не то что это оскорбляет ламрим ))) Он книга, его неовзможно оскорбить . А просто это создает , по моему, неправильное представление, что так вот нормально испытывать такие чувства при чтении ламрима. 
> но это же создает препятствия, поэтому лучше , может быть думать, что это просто не очень хорошо переведено, поэтому сложно для восприятия сейчас, и не мучать себя и правда доводя до неприятия ламрима себя. Но и не думать так, что там есть нудятина . Нудятины там нет, там есть странный перевод, это есть, и есть драгоенное учение, которое из-за странного перевода сложно понять и впитать , так выражусь вот. Но я против того, чтобы думать что это нудятина. Не знаю как нормально выразить что я хочу сказать, но может понятно.


Я служила нескольким учителям много лет. Время показало, что тот из них, что постоянно прививал своим ученикам представление о своей необыденности, в итоге показал такой необыденный фокус, что мало не показалось. Другие же этого не делали, и в результате я всегда спонтанно видела в них Будду. Всё зависит от личной кармы, конечно, и от заслуг. А так при чистоте восприятия махасиддху можно увидеть в каждом встречном, и Мачиг -- в любой женщине.

Только не подумайте, что я как-то оскорбляю учение Ламрим. Я на нём воспитывалась в буддизме, и мысль моя заключалась в том, что, помимо Ламрима, нам нужно ещё и думать самостоятельно. Мы же не в школе, хотя даже в школах (иногда) самостоятельное мышление приветствуется, если педагог не дурак).

----------

Алик (06.09.2014), Пема Дролкар (06.09.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (06.09.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Только не подумайте, что я как-то оскорбляю учение Ламрим. Я на нём воспитывалась в буддизме, и мысль мо заключалась в том, что, помимо Ламрима, нам нужно ещё и мыслить самостоятельно. Мы же не в школе, хотя даже в школах (иногда) самостоятельное мышление приветствуется, если педагог не дурак).


Удивительным делом, но как-то всегда мыслила самостоятельно. Это, думаю, все-таки кармическое свойство отчасти. Даже, когда мне было 5 лет, я самостоятельно " разобралась" с Господом Богом, хотя социальные и воспитательные условия меня пытались им искусно опроцедурить. И вообще всегда старалась проникнуть в суть самостоятельно, сама нарыв инфы, выслушав чужие мнения и создав свое на базе фактических исследований.

Со своими родителями я тоже "разобралась" сразу. :Smilie:  Никогда не винила их за их поведение по отношению ко мне, если они ошибались - мне было понятно, что они иначе не могут, и надо искать выход самой. И вообще, никого не обвинять в том, что у меня что-то не складывается - сама, видать, дура. И еще был большой допуск в поведении людей - как-то понимала, что они от неведенья многие вещи делают, а так в них много хорошего.

А в буддизм пришла, наверно, уже большой тетенькой, которая изначально ничего не принимала на веру и мыслила самостоятельно, и даже при огромной любви и искреннем уважении(было за что) к учителям, всегда относилась критически к их поведению и словам. Потому что Буддой видеть - это одно, а отделять мирские зерна от плевел - другое.

Никакое поведение Учителя меня лично не может выбить из седла. Потому что уже есть представление о чистой Дхарме. Всегда стараюсь принимать полезное и не принимать вредное. Хотя, конечно, должен быть хотя бы один, особенно поначалу, кто нерушимый пример чистого. Таким был геше Джамьянг Кхенце, и он ушел из жизни раньше, чем я смогла в нем что-то не то заметить :Smilie: 

А так - люди ведь менются. Учителя тоже. И надо дать любому человеку форы на понимание, наверное.

И Ламрим для меня дело сугубо личное, индивидуальное и предельно критически воспринимаемое. Ну, а что предлагаю его читать, так это - а вдруг, у кого-то тоже есть с ним кармическая связь? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): А тут такой привлекательный рупор :Big Grin: 

У меня до встречи с буддизмом была такая разнообразная, бурная и всесторонняя в смысле разного опыта жизнь, что я была вынуждена ориентироваться на четкое представление - что МНЕ нужно и насколько это ПОЛЕЗНО(сообразуясь с конкретными результатами) И довольно рано поняла, что мне никто ничего не даст. Просто так.

Так что у меня лично нечего предъявить учителям и Ламриму. Что не осилила - сама дура. И с этим надо бороться для начала именно в себе. Остальных переделывать -неблагодарный труд.

----------

Сергей Губарев (09.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Удивительным делом, но как-то всегда мыслила самостоятельно. Это, думаю, все-таки кармическое свойство отчасти. Даже, когда мне было 5 лет, я самостоятельно " разобралась" с Господом Богом, хотя социальные и воспитательные условия меня пытались им искусно опроцедурить. И вообще всегда старалась проникнуть в суть самостоятельно, сама нарыв инфы, выслушав чужие мнения и создав свое на базе фактических исследований.
> 
> Со своими родителями я тоже "разобралась" сразу. Никогда не винила их за их поведение по отношению ко мне, если они ошибались - мне было понятно, что они иначе не могут, и надо искать выход самой. И вообще, никого не обвинять в том, что у меня что-то не складывается - сама, видать, дура. И еще был большой допуск в поведении людей - как-то понимала, что они от неведенья многие вещи делают, а так в них много хорошего.
> 
> А в буддизм пришла, наверно, уже большой тетенькой, которая изначально ничего не принимала на веру и мыслила самостоятельно, и даже при огромной любви и искреннем уважении(было за что) к учителям, всегда относилась критически к их поведению и словам. Потому что Буддой видеть - это одно, а отделять мирские зерна от плевел - другое.
> 
> Никакое поведение Учителя меня лично не может выбить из седла. Потому что уже есть представление о чистой Дхарме. Всегда стараюсь принимать полезное и не принимать вредное. Хотя, конечно, должен быть хотя бы один, особенно поначалу, кто нерушимый пример чистого. Таким был геше Джамьянг Кхенце, и он ушел из жизни раньше, чем я смогла в нем что-то не то заметить
> 
> А так - люди ведь менются. Учителя тоже. И надо дать любому человеку форы на понимание, наверное.
> ...


Пема, я всегда знала, что ты самая лучшая! Тут как-то в разговоре случайно зашла речь о тебе, и собеседник тоже пришёл к выводу о том, что Пема -- практически идеал :Kiss:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

Вот Пема, ты всё про сам Ламрим говоришь. Т.е. про Ламрим ченмо несравненного Дже Цонкапы. А слабо прочитать книжку на 350 страниц, где обсуждается только первый пункт Ламрима -- преданность гуру?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема, я всегда знала, что ты самая лучшая! Тут как-то в разговоре случайно зашла речь о тебе, и собеседник тоже пришёл к выводу о том, что Пема -- практически идеал


При чем тут лучшая? Может, просто менее в детстве опекаемая и вынужденная выживать  и находить самостоятельные решения? Мне очень трудно во всем, как и всем. Но никогда не думала, как все или как от меня хотели. Вопрос кармы. Это просто данность.

Я вообще удивляюсь, как в буддизме, согласно его установкам, можно подходить некритически к чему-то.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вот Пема, ты всё про сам Ламрим говоришь. Т.е. про Ламрим ченмо несравненного Дже Цонкапы. А слабо прочитать книжку на 350 страниц, где обсуждается только первый пункт Ламрима -- преданность гуру?


Мне ничего не слабо. Давай :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Мне ничего не слабо. Давай


Ладно, как переведу, так первая получишь))))

----------

Пема Дролкар (06.09.2014)

----------


## Люся Костина

> Ну чтож, брат, я решусь. Если чувство нестерпимое, если из глаз непрерывно льются слёзы, если душа мучится от разлуки с любимым день и ночь-- признаки любви. Хотя их таких ещё много может быть.


Это при знаки "болезни", но не любви.   То, что обыденный ум человека воспринимает как любовь...  Любовью не является.. Это лишь омраченном состояние ума. Но человеку, который в этом состоянии увяз" кажется, что он но настоящему любит. Любовь не может быть личностной.. " любовь" это абсолютное принятие другого, таким как он есть...а это значит, что " вас"  быть не должно Это значит, что вы можете быть как с ним  так и без него... . Все остальное лишь неотработанные кармический связи, с помощью которых, если  человек их правильно "использует" может познать, что есть истинная  " любовь" и в кавычках потому что это уже не  совсем любовь  как понимает ее человек , а свобода.... Из которой могут проявляться все чудесные качества. С уважением.

----------

Пема Дролкар (06.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Люся Костина;678493]Это при знаки "болезни", но не любви.   То, что обыденный ум человека воспринимает как любовь...  Любовью не является.. Это лишь омраченном состояние ума. Но человеку, который в этом состоянии увяз" кажется, что он но настоящему любит. Любовь не может быть личностной.. " любовь" это абсолютное принятие другого, таким как он есть...а это значит, что " вас"  быть не должно Это значит, что вы можете быть как с ним  так и без него... . Все остальное лишь неотработанные кармический связи, с помощью которых, если  человек их правильно "использует" может познать, что есть истинная  " любовь" и в кавычках потому что это уже не  совсем любовь  как понимает ее человек , а свобода.... Из которой могут проявляться все чудесные качества. С уважением.[/QUOTE

Я вас прекрасно понимаю, даже могу дать точное определение истинной любви из Ламрима. Ну мы тут не про это, во всяком случае, я не про это. Если бы все были так свободны от человеческой любви, просто хотели бы, чтобы все были счастливы, мы не видели бы признаки любовной привязанности и ревности у больших, казалось бы, учителей. Ладно, читайте Ламрим, это полезнее, чем разобраться в собственных чувствах.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.09.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

звук можно вырубить, и так перебор с образами

----------


## ullu

> А так при чистоте восприятия махасиддху можно увидеть в каждом встречном, и Мачиг -- в любой женщине.


Вот это вот мне не очень понятно все ещё. Може быть когда у меня будет чистое восприятие я это пойму, но сейчас остается такой момент, что учитель он же не на то и учитель, что сам знает уже все и может научить меня как мне мое нечистое восприятие в чистое превратить. А любой человек хоть и обладает природой Будды уже сейчас, но он же не знает об этом, как и я.

----------


## ullu

> Если бы все были так свободны от человеческой любви, просто хотели бы, чтобы все были счастливы, мы не видели бы признаки любовной привязанности и ревности у больших, казалось бы, учителей. Ладно, читайте Ламрим, это полезнее, чем разобраться в собственных чувствах.


Ну а что тут говорить, когда мы свободны, то мы и свободны. А когда не свободны, то и не свободны. Двигаемся в направлении свободы , но и в своих ограничениях стараемся тоже особо не страдать. 
Есть привязанность, если я способна распознать её как привязанность, как цепляние и причину страданий, если заблуждение о том, что за это надо держаться и без этого плохо будет в этот момент ослабло, то я распознаю и дальше не о чем говорить. 

А если не могу распознать, то буду пока привязываться, и строить отношения в которых будет привязанность. 
Что же мне никаких отношений не строить что ли теперь? Раз они мне нужны сейчас (такие мои способности потому что), раз я не умею без привязанности, то буду значит так, с привязанностью. А параллельно буду развивать свои способности и как-нибудь начну обнаруживать и привязанность уберется из моей жизни.

И я думаю, что когда понимаешь уже что надо развивать свое знание, а не выстраивать что-то внешнее, тогда хорошие отношения помогают практиковать. И в быту проще разруливаться, и страдать от одиночества и прочих вещей не нужно, не нужно решать все эти внутренние психологические проблемы , которые, конечно, можно использовать в практике, но больше они отвлекают только, можно просто и хорошо жить и заниматься практикой.

Мне кажется осознанность это когда определяешь какой ты на самом деле сейчас. Нуждающийся в отношениях, не умеющий не привязываться и т.д. И создаешь себе обстоятельства в которых все эти штуки успокоены и не мешают развивать способности.
А когда понадобится другое поведение применять, когда нужно будет с ними лицом к лицу встретиться и провоцировать их , чтобы объединить со знанием, это станет понятно, и тогда просто пойдешь и найдешь такие обстоятельства специально. 
Как-то так вот , я думаю.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Вот это вот мне не очень понятно все ещё. Може быть когда у меня будет чистое восприятие я это пойму, но сейчас остается такой момент, что учитель он же не на то и учитель, что сам знает уже все и может научить меня как мне мое нечистое восприятие в чистое превратить. А любой человек хоть и обладает природой Будды уже сейчас, но он же не знает об этом, как и я.


А вы откуда знаете, может ли он ваше нечистое восприятие в чистое превратить? Или она. Я следую только вашей логике о якобы наличии в мире большего количества хороших учителей,чем раньше.

----------


## ullu

> А вы откуда знаете, может ли он ваше нечистое восприятие в чистое превратить? Или она. Я следую только вашей логике о якобы наличии в мире большего количества хороших учителей,чем раньше.


Ну я спрашиваю у человека - знаешь ли ты что делать со всеми этими проблемами? Человек мне говорит - не знаю.

----------


## Нико

> Ну я спрашиваю у человека - знаешь ли ты что делать со всеми этими проблемами? Человек мне говорит - не знаю.


А кто был тот человек?

----------


## ullu

> Поэтому нужно с осторожностью рекомендовать новичкам читать русский перевод Ламрима, так точнее сказать.


Ну тут я , конечно, согласна. Русский перевод ламрима Цонкапы можно читать только когда уже вообще все понял  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.09.2014)

----------


## ullu

> А кто был тот человек?


Ну много разных людей было. Я у них спрашивала, они не знали. Пришлось искать того, кто знает.

----------


## ullu

> Поэтому нужно с осторожностью рекомендовать новичкам читать русский перевод Ламрима, так точнее сказать.


Хотя я была как раз в другой ситуации, я хотела 5 том почитать и на меня люди набросились и так возбужденно говорили , что бы я не вздумала читать потому что я же не пойму ничего, что я немедленно его стала читать  :Smilie:

----------

Пема Дролкар (07.09.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (07.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Хотя я была как раз в другой ситуации, я хотела 5 том почитать и на меня люди набросились и так возбужденно говорили , что бы я не вздумала читать потому что я же не пойму ничего, что я немедленно его стала читать


Какая мерзость. Охотно верю, что в такой ситуации прочесть 5 том Ламрима -- это подвиг!

----------


## ullu

> Какая мерзость. Охотно верю, что в такой ситуации прочесть 5 том Ламрима -- это подвиг!


Ну мне было просто весело тогда, потому что если я не прочитаю, то пойму что ли? :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Ну мне было просто весело тогда, потому что если я не прочитаю, то пойму что ли?


Я кое-что подскажу. Ключ к пониманию 5 тома Ламрима -- это комментарии ЕС Далай-ламы. Глубже ничего не слышала. Они тоже трудные, но легче самого Ламрима воспринимаются обычно. Поскольку много раз их слушала, капелька понимания появилась, но вот Средний ламрим -- это та ещё крутизна.

----------

ullu (07.09.2014), Пема Дролкар (07.09.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (07.09.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Я кое-что подскажу. Ключ к пониманию 5 тома Ламрима -- это комментарии ЕС Далай-ламы. Глубже ничего не слышала. Они тоже трудные, но легче самого Ламрима воспринимаются обычно. Поскольку много раз их слушала, капелька понимания появилась, но вот Средний ламрим -- это та ещё крутизна.


А я не встречала коментарии ЕС на ламрим, они есть на русском? И что такое Средний ламрим тоже не знаю, что это такое, расскажите пожалуйста?

----------


## Юй Кан

О ламримах Цонкапы:

Говоря об истории ламрима, я не упомянул, что Лама Цонкапа на самом деле составил три текста ламрима: обширный ламрим *«Ламрим Ченмо»* (тиб. lam rim chen mo) – «Великое руководство по этапам пути к просветлению»; средний ламрим *«Ламрим Дринг»* (тиб. lam rim ‘bring po), который отличается большей краткостью описания всех этих тем; и наконец, самый краткий, сущностный ламрим *«Ламрим Нямгур»* (тиб. lam rim nyams mgur), в котором в наиболее краткой форме изложены те же самые учения. Хотя эти три текста различаются между собой с точки зрения того, насколько детально всё описывается, смысл в них и последовательность изложения тем в них одни и те же. Когда современные мастера дают комментарии на учения ламрима, они часто опираются на эти коренные тексты и зачитывают отрывки из них в качестве опоры. Но когда речь идёт о Большом Ламриме или Среднем Ламриме, то строфы не зачитываются, потому что это довольно обширные тексты. Однако Ламрим Нямгур («Строфы переживания») написан в стихотворной форме, поэтому его зачитывают довольно часто.
Источник: Комментарий на ламрим Третьего Далай-ламы Сонама Гьяцо «Сущность очищенного золота».

----------

ullu (07.09.2014), Нико (07.09.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (07.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> А я не встречала коментарии ЕС на ламрим, они есть на русском? И что такое Средний ламрим тоже не знаю, что это такое, расскажите пожалуйста?


ྼКомментариев ЕС Далай-ламы на ламрим довольно много, и они доступны в аудиоформате в сети. Может, и в видео тоже. Про Средний ламрим могу сказать только то, что он существенно короче большого, но по части випашьяны считается сложнее Ламрима ченмо. Его вроде уже перевёл Кугявичус, есть и мой перевод этой части только, ну и краткого ламрима, но всё это зависло и непонятно, когда будет издано :Mad:

----------

ullu (07.09.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (07.09.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> ྼКомментариев ЕС Далай-ламы на ламрим довольно много, и они доступны в аудиоформате в сети. Может, и в видео тоже. Про Средний ламрим могу сказать только то, что он существенно короче большого, но по части випашьяны считается сложнее Ламрима ченмо. Его вроде уже перевёл Кугявичус, есть и мой перевод этой части только, ну и краткого ламрима, но всё это зависло и непонятно, когда будет издано


интернет же, какие проблемы с изданием?

----------


## Нико

> интернет же, какие проблемы с изданием?


Вы правы. Может и выложу, хотя там с авторскими правами всё равно разбираться надо.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Пора начинать тему "Любовь, Ламрим и провсетление" :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Пора начинать тему "Любовь, Ламрим и провсетление"


Или проще: "Ламрим  и просветление". Чтобы всяким распущенным дамочкам неповадно было. ) "Говорила ж я тебе: учись, доча! А ты, вся накрашенная, куда на ночь глядя собираешься?"

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Про Ламрим и так практически в каждой теме есть. Даже дзэнский подфорум — и тот зафлудили Ламримом недавно.

----------

Aion (07.09.2014), Аурум (08.09.2014), Нико (07.09.2014), Фил (08.09.2014)

----------


## Йен

> Ну чтож, брат, я решусь. Если чувство нестерпимое, если из глаз непрерывно льются слёзы, если душа мучится от разлуки с любимым день и ночь-- признаки любви. Хотя их таких ещё много может быть.


*Pariyadana sutta. Захваченность.*

I.1.1 Так я слышал. Однажды Самый Почитаемый находился в Саваттхи в Роще Джеты, в парке1 Анатхапиндики. И там Самый Почитаемый обратился к монахам:

- Монахи!

- Да, Преподобный Учитель, - с готовностью отозвались монахи.

Самый Почитаемый сказал:

- Монахи, я не знаю иной формы, которая так сильно захватывала бы ум мужчины и удерживалась в нём, как делает это внешность женщины. Монахи, форма-внешность женщины захватывает ум мужчины и удерживается в нём.

I.1.2 - Монахи, я не знаю иного звука, который так сильно захватывал бы ум мужчины и удерживался в нём, как делает это голос женщины. Монахи, голос женщины захватывает ум мужчины и удерживается в нём.

I.1.3 - Монахи, я не знаю иного запаха, который так сильно захватывал бы ум мужчины и удерживался в нём, как делает это запах женщины. Монахи, запах женщины захватывает ум мужчины и удерживается в нём.

I.1.4 - Монахи, я не знаю иного вкуса, который так сильно захватывал бы ум мужчины и удерживался в нём, как делает это вкус женщины. Монахи, вкус женщины захватывает ум мужчины и удерживается в нём.

I.1.5 - Монахи, я не знаю иного прикосновения, которое так сильно захватывало бы ум мужчины и удерживалось в нём, как делает это прикосновение женщины. Монахи, прикосновение женщины захватывает ум мужчины и удерживается в нём.

I.1.6 - Монахи, я не знаю иной формы, которая так сильно захватывала бы ум женщины и удерживалась в нём, как делает это внешность мужчины. Монахи, форма-внешность мужчины захватывает ум женщины и удерживается в нём.

I.1.7 - Монахи, я не знаю иного звука, который так сильно захватывал бы ум женщины и удерживался в нём, как делает это голос мужчины. Монахи, голос мужчины захватывает ум женщины и удерживается в нём.

I.1.8 - Монахи, я не знаю иного запаха, который так сильно захватывал бы ум женщины и удерживался в нём, как делает это запах мужчины. Монахи, запах мужчины захватывает ум женщины и удерживается в нём.

I.1.9 - Монахи, я не знаю иного вкуса, который так сильно захватывал бы ум женщины и удерживался в нём, как делает это вкус мужчины. Монахи, вкус мужчины захватывает ум женщины и удерживается в нём.

I.1.10 - Монахи, я не знаю иного прикосновения, которое так сильно захватывало бы ум женщины и удерживалось в нём, как делает это прикосновение мужчины. Монахи, прикосновение мужчины захватывает ум женщины и удерживается в нём.

----------


## Юй Кан

В общем, все женщины думают об одном и том же: что все мужчины думают о том же самом...

----------

Антончик (10.09.2014), Нико (07.09.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (08.09.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> *Pariyadana sutta. Захваченность.*
> 
> 
> I.1.6 - Монахи, я не знаю иной формы, которая так сильно захватывала бы ум женщины и удерживалась в нём, как делает это внешность мужчины. Монахи, форма-внешность мужчины захватывает ум женщины и удерживается в нём.
> 
> I.1.7 - Монахи, я не знаю иного звука, который так сильно захватывал бы ум женщины и удерживался в нём, как делает это голос мужчины. Монахи, голос мужчины захватывает ум женщины и удерживается в нём.
> 
> I.1.8 - Монахи, я не знаю иного запаха, который так сильно захватывал бы ум женщины и удерживался в нём, как делает это запах мужчины. Монахи, запах мужчины захватывает ум женщины и удерживается в нём.
> 
> ...


Последовательность не совсем правильная  :Smilie:  Захватывает больше голос, чем форма. (это что касается захвата  женщин). голос- это внутреннее содержание человека, в нем больше информации чем в форме, а уж интонация-вообще магия ... Что-то изменилось со времен Шакьямуни все-таки,)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Последовательность не совсем правильная  Захватывает больше голос, чем форма. (это что касается захвата  женщин). голос- это внутреннее содержание человека, в нем больше информации чем в форме, а уж интонация-вообще магия ... Что-то изменилось со времен Шакьямуни все-таки,)


звук не имеет формы?

----------


## Альбина

> звук не имеет формы?


имеет .  :Smilie:  а форма имеет звук? :Smilie:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Последовательность не совсем правильная  Захватывает больше голос, чем форма. (это что касается захвата  женщин). голос- это внутреннее содержание человека, в нем больше информации чем в форме, а уж интонация-вообще магия ... Что-то изменилось со времен Шакьямуни все-таки,)


Да ничего же в этом смысле не изменилось: и во времена Гаутамы находились те, кто норовил его поправить... : )
При этом последовательность -- именно такая: от зрения/видения -- до прикосновения. Ибо по жизни ситуации, когда слышишь мужчину/женщину, но его/её не видишь, встречаются куда реже, чем наоборот.
При этом в тексте сутты нет ни слова о больше-меньше, правда? : )

----------

Альбина (07.09.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (08.09.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> имеет .  а форма имеет звук?


намекаете на бесшумное Просветление?




> Да ничего же в этом смысле не изменилось: и во времена Гаутамы находились те, кто норовил его поправить... : )
> При этом последовательность -- именно такая: от зрения/видения -- до прикосновения. Ибо по жизни ситуации, когда слышишь мужчину/женщину, но его/её не видишь, встречаются куда реже, чем наоборот.
> При этом в тексте сутты нет ни слова о больше-меньше, правда? : )


а при том есть поговорка: женщина любит ушами

----------

Альбина (07.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> *Pariyadana sutta. Захваченность.*
> 
> I.1.1 Так я слышал. Однажды Самый Почитаемый находился в Саваттхи в Роще Джеты, в парке1 Анатхапиндики. И там Самый Почитаемый обратился к монахам:
> 
> - Монахи!
> 
> - Да, Преподобный Учитель, - с готовностью отозвались монахи.
> 
> Самый Почитаемый сказал:
> ...


А окончание сутты можно тут привести? )

----------

Альбина (08.09.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

Нико, вот, мне кажется, описание мирской/земной любви, где-то сопадающее с Майиным. : )
Оттепель.

----------

Нико (08.09.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Да ничего же в этом смысле не изменилось: и во времена Гаутамы находились те, кто норовил его поправить... : )
> При этом последовательность -- именно такая: от зрения/видения -- до прикосновения. Ибо по жизни ситуации, когда слышишь мужчину/женщину, но его/её не видишь, встречаются куда реже, чем наоборот.
> При этом в тексте сутты нет ни слова о больше-меньше, правда? : )


Правда)......Я вот тоже думаю,что видение повыше будет, чем слышание. Но вот мы в девчячьем кругу как-то обсуждали -больше к голосу тяга. Чаще голос отводит форму на второй план . Но это если   ты в состоянии"женского ведения") (т.е. знаешь ,что человек близок тебе по духу  или нет),об этом как-бы голос лучше "говорит", а если находиться в "женском неведении" (надо кроме духа еще что-то), тогда голос не важен, форма может затмить ум)).

----------


## Альбина

> =Антон Соносон;678557]намекаете на бесшумное Просветление?


Я не спец. по просветлениям. Есть более компетентные люди. ) Ну если Шакьямуни ставит мир форм выше мира богов ,где все еще есть звуки,то наверно. Хотя где-то в Дзогчен мне встречалось,что чуть ли не из звука весь мир произошел, роль звука ставилась во главе всего , или я опять напутала все. 




> а при том есть поговорка: женщина любит ушами


Смотрите-ка . И ведь она верна. Даже не важно что говорит человек, а какой тембр, интонация ..

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Смотрите-ка . И ведь она верна.


со всем не верна http://yodaga.com/profile/denniskdu/pages/3787, ctrl+f слух, слыш

----------


## Альбина

> со всем не верна http://yodaga.com/profile/denniskdu/pages/3787, ctrl+f слух, слыш


Почему не верна? Статья интересная,только связи не увидела.

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Почему не верна? Статья интересная,только связи не увидела.


со всем не верна* http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=23779. Если Махаси Саядо Вас не убедил, вспомните Четвёртую Благородную Истину: пройти верной дорогой, так я слышал. И с этой сутрой ознакомьтесь (чем это мы здесь заняты, на БФ?):
ПК СН 35.81http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...u-sutta-sv.htm

ЗЫ: ещё больше сутр для женщин, ПК СН 37
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...amyutta-37.htm




> Я не спец. по просветлениям. Есть более компетентные люди. ) Ну если Шакьямуни ставит мир форм выше мира богов ,где все еще есть звуки,то наверно. Хотя где-то в Дзогчен мне встречалось,что чуть ли не из звука весь мир произошел, роль звука ставилась во главе всего , или я опять напутала все.


о Мире, и обо всём ПК СН 35.82http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm Мир непостоянен, всё непостоянно

----------

Сергей Ч (09.09.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Ну если Шакьямуни ставит мир форм выше мира богов


В сутре просто перечисление, вы к перечислению приделали иерархию, потому что она вам нужна, вы без нее никак, и обвинили ещё Будду в том, что он не рубит в Дзогчен, и " ставит мир форм выше мира богов, потому что не придерживается вами же выдуманной идеи, что там должна быть какая-то иерархия, раз что-то перечислено .
Вообще классика , конечно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, вот, мне кажется, описание мирской/земной любви, где-то сопадающее с Майиным. : )
> Оттепель.


Странно, что вы так подумали. Нам с Нико ближе Ball and Chain Janis Joplin))))

----------

Aion (08.09.2014), Влад К (08.09.2014), Фил (08.09.2014), Юй Кан (08.09.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> и обвинили ещё Будду в том, что он не рубит в Дзогчен,


Заметьте, я об этом ничего не говорила. :Smilie:  и даже не задумывалась.

----------


## ullu

> Заметьте, я об этом ничего не говорила. и даже не задумывалась.


Говорили. Но не задумывались.

----------


## Альбина

> Говорили. Но не задумывались.


Да ну скажите тоже .  :Smilie: Про то что Будда в Дзогчен не рулит - это ваши слова. У меня не было таких заявлений.

----------


## ullu

> Да ну скажите тоже . Про то что Будда в Дзогчен не рулит - это ваши слова. У меня не было таких заявлений.


Да, согласна, это уже я перевернула. Извиняюсь.

----------


## Буль

Имею странное обыкновение отвечать сразу, не читая...




> Я сама уж начну. Чего общего имеет плотская любовь( не ко всем живым существам, а к одному человеку) с просветлением?


Очень имеет. Какое? То уж вам и решать. Вернее, только вам и решать. 




> Или надо срочно полюбить всех?


Нет. Срочно -- точно не нужно.

----------

Нико (09.09.2014)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Интересный TED Talk про любовь: http://www.ted.com/talks/helen_fishe..._we_love_cheat

----------


## Neroli

А скажите знаете что...

Вот если жена любит мужа, а он пришел и плюнул в приготовленный ею суп, а она простила и кастрюлю ему на голову не опрокинула. Она бодхисаттва или мазохистка? 
Понимаю что по внешним признакам не отличишь... А внутрене в чем отличия? Или опять никакого критерия?))

----------


## Альбина

> А скажите знаете что...
> 
> Вот если жена любит мужа, а он пришел и плюнул в приготовленный ею суп, а она простила и кастрюлю ему на голову не опрокинула. Она бодхисаттва или мазохистка? 
> Понимаю что по внешним признакам не отличишь... А внутрене в чем отличия? Или опять никакого критерия?))


Просто крепкие нервы.)  Но нужен ли такой муж-вот вопрос. :EEK!:

----------

Thaitali (09.09.2014), Нико (09.09.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Просто крепкие нервы.)


"Просто крепкие нервы" - это третий вариант между состраданием и мазохизмом?




> Но нужен ли такой муж-вот вопрос.


Это смотря зачем вообще муж. Если чтобы жить спокойно и счастливо - такой не нужен конечно. Но тут вопрос... а зачем жить спокойно и счастливо?))

----------

Фил (09.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Это смотря зачем вообще муж. Если чтобы жить спокойно и счастливо - такой не нужен конечно. Но тут вопрос... а зачем жить спокойно и счастливо?))


Муж может и не нужен как таковой, но если даёт деньги каждый месяц, уже какой-то смысл возникает от мужа. Пусть даже плюёт в суп, всё равно сам будет потом его есть с голодухи).

----------


## Neroli

Девочки, а почему вы к вопросу с практической стороны подходите, а не с духовной?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Нико

> Девочки, а почему вы к вопросу с практической стороны подходите, а не с духовной?


А потому что тема заявлена как не духовная, странно, что кто-то ещё этого не понял. Про духовную сторону любви Пема всё давно всем рассказала. То есть,  можно бы превратить её в духовную. но никто пока этого не сделал)

----------


## Neroli

> А потому что тема заявлена как не духовная, странно, что кто-то ещё этого не понял. Про духовную сторону любви Пема всё давно всем рассказала. То есть,  можно бы превратить её в духовную. но никто пока этого не сделал)


Я про свой пример про мужа, вообще - то.
Видимо не в тут тему написала...

----------


## Нико

> Я про свой пример про мужа, вообще - то.
> Видимо не в тут тему написала...


Да нет, в ту. Вопрос только: не обливать мужа супом -- это была духовная практика?

----------


## Neroli

> Да нет, в ту. Вопрос только: не обливать мужа супом -- это была духовная практика?


Так я про то и спрашиваю. Сострадание или мазохизм?

----------


## Neroli

К мальчикам вопрос тоже относится. Сварливая жена, терпеть или гнать? ))

----------


## Нико

> Так я про то и спрашиваю. Сострадание или мазохизм?


Я не знаю, какая у тебя была в то время мотивация. Только сама можешь определить). Я бы из сострадания не вылила горячий суп на голову несчастного мужа, но всё равно бы злилась.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> К мальчикам вопрос тоже относится. Сварливая жена, терпеть или гнать? ))

----------

Neroli (09.09.2014), Thaitali (09.09.2014), Вишаут (09.09.2014), Нико (09.09.2014), Фил (09.09.2014)

----------


## Thaitali

> Так я про то и спрашиваю. Сострадание или мазохизм?


сострадание - если жена понимает, что муж это сделал не от счастливой жизни (страдает он)
а вообще, карму жене улучшать надо...

----------


## Neroli

Женись несмотря ни на что.
Попадется жена - будешь женатым, не попадется - будешь счастливым.  :Big Grin:

----------

Антончик (10.09.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Женись несмотря ни на что.
> Попадется жена - будешь женатым, не попадется - будешь счастливым.


Это конечно смешной афоризм, но бывает всяко: и с хорошей бывают несчастны и со сварливой до философии дело не доходит.

----------

Neroli (09.09.2014)

----------


## Neroli

Попадется жена - будешь женатым, не попадется - будешь холостым))

----------

Thaitali (09.09.2014), Сергей Хос (09.09.2014), Фил (09.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> и со сварливой до философии дело не доходит.


А до чего доходит?

----------


## Паня

> К мальчикам вопрос тоже относится. Сварливая жена, терпеть или гнать? ))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А до чего доходит?


От личности "второй половинки" зависит. Может быть "вечный бой", а можно и подкаблучником стать.
Радости мало и от того, и от другого.
Конечно, если мущина по-настоящему "мущинский", он сможет трансформировать сварливость во что-то положительное. Если решит, что есть смысл совершать эту в общем-то тяжелую работу. Ну и в процессе сам станет философом. )))

----------

Neroli (09.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> От личности "второй половинки" зависит. Может быть "вечный бой", а можно и подкаблучником стать.
> Радости мало и от того, и от другого.
> Конечно, если мущина по-настоящему "мущинский", он сможет трансформировать сварливость во что-то положительное. Если решит, что есть смысл совершать эту в общем-то тяжелую работу. Ну и в процессе сам станет философом. )))


Ну то есть сварливую жену чисто по-кадампински надо считать своим гуру, и тогда будет польза, нет?

----------


## Olle

Если страдания заставляют тебя искать Дхарму 
 И обрести путь к освобождению, будь благодарен обидчикам! 
Если уныние - следствие скорби - заставляет тебя искать Дхарму 
 И обрести вечное счастье, будь благодарен скорби! 
Если зло, причиненное вредоносными существами, заставляет тебя 
 искать Дхарму 
 И обрести бесстрашие, будь благодарен демонам и злым духам! 
Если враждебность людей заставляет тебя искать Дхарму 
 И обрести благо и безмятежность, будь благодарен своим врагам! 
Если тяжкие бедствия заставляют тебя искать Дхарму 
 И обрести неизменный путь, будь благодарен бедствиям! 
Если чей-то злой умысел заставляет тебя искать Дхарму 
 И обрести коренной смысл, будь благодарен злоумышленникам! 
Будь благодарен тем, кто помог, и посвящай им заслуги! 

Дхармараджа Лонгченпа
https://www.facebook.com/groups/Semrig.Russia/?fref=nf

----------

Neroli (09.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Если страдания заставляют тебя искать Дхарму 
>  И обрести путь к освобождению, будь благодарен обидчикам! 
> Если уныние - следствие скорби - заставляет тебя искать Дхарму 
>  И обрести вечное счастье, будь благодарен скорби! 
> Если зло, причиненное вредоносными существами, заставляет тебя 
>  искать Дхарму 
>  И обрести бесстрашие, будь благодарен демонам и злым духам! 
> Если враждебность людей заставляет тебя искать Дхарму 
>  И обрести благо и безмятежность, будь благодарен своим врагам! 
> ...


Во-во. А я-то думаю, отчего столько женатых мужчин вдруг резко в Дхарму свалили? ))))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Во-во. А я-то думаю, отчего столько женатых мужчин вдруг резко в Дхарму свалили? ))))))


Тут могут быть разные причины, в том числе и банальный уход от ответственности.
С собой (то бишь, с "Дхармой"))) гораздо проще договориться, чем с другим человеком, тем более противоположного пола.

----------

Нико (09.09.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> а вообще, карму жене улучшать надо...


Вот между прочим... Всегда ли в карме жены дело?
По идее у Будды карма улучшена до 80-го левела, и тем не менее один их самых страшных буддийских "грехов" - убийство Будды. Значит такое возможно, иначе зачем об этом говорится?

----------


## Neroli

> Конечно, если мущина по-настоящему "мущинский", он сможет трансформировать сварливость во что-то положительное. Если решит, что есть смысл совершать эту в общем-то тяжелую работу. Ну и в процессе сам станет философом. )))


Мне кажется, что если он решил, что есть смысл, то он уже философ.  :Big Grin:

----------

Сергей Хос (09.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Вот между прочим... Всегда ли в карме жены дело?
> По идее у Будды карма улучшена до 80-го левела, и тем не менее один их самых страшных буддийских "грехов" - убийство Будды. Значит такое возможно, иначе зачем об этом говорится?


Там говорится не об убийстве, а о пролитии крови Будды, вообще-то. И что такое 80-й левел?

----------


## Neroli

> Там говорится не об убийстве, а о пролитии крови Будды, вообще-то.


"Там" - это где? 
Ему вообще вред невозможно должно быть причинить.




> И что такое 80-й левел?


Максимум.

----------


## Нико

> "Там" - это где? 
> Ему вообще вред невозможно должно быть причинить.
> 
> 
> Максимум.


Ну, я не знаю этих левелов, но Будде при его жизни причиняли вред же. А там -- это в каноне, только в каком из, не скажу точно).

----------


## Neroli

> Ну, я не знаю этих левелов, но Будде при его жизни причиняли вред же. А там -- это в каноне, только в каком из, не скажу точно).


Ну вот я и говорю, что в суп не обязательно из-за кармы жены плюют.

----------


## Альбина

> =Neroli;678751"Просто крепкие нервы" - это третий вариант между состраданием и мазохизмом?


Нет . Это просто пребывание в "здесь и сейчас". Просто плюнул в борщ. дзен . А сострадание в чем тут выражается- хочется вылить на голову борщ- а не делаешь из-за сострадания?




> Это смотря зачем вообще муж. Если чтобы жить спокойно и счастливо - такой не нужен конечно. Но тут вопрос... а зачем жить спокойно и счастливо?))


Вы молодец . Сразу видна русская закваска. Я вот позорно сдалась в плен спокойствия,что даже стыдно было .Но блин- самое грустное и неловкое,что в такой спокойной обстановке фокус смещается на что-то другое,более важное для тебя .

----------

Neroli (09.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Ну вот я и говорю, что в суп не обязательно из-за кармы жены плюют.


Потрясающий вывод, чисто женский! Мы ж только что вроде про Будду, а как искусно вернулись обратно к супу! :Kiss:

----------


## Neroli

> Нет . Это просто пребывание в "здесь и сейчас". Просто плюнул в борщ. дзен . А сострадание в чем тут выражается- хочется вылить на голову борщ- а не делаешь из-за сострадания?


Да не, нормальная же реакция нормальной женщины - выставить нафиг, чо. А вот если не выставить, то что это дает? Станешь женщиной-философом?))

----------


## Антон Соносон

> в суп не обязательно из-за кармы жены плюют.


возник вопрос: плюют ли в суп жёны?

----------

Thaitali (09.09.2014), Антончик (10.09.2014)

----------


## Thaitali

> Ну вот я и говорю, что в суп не обязательно из-за кармы жены плюют.


тогда из-за кармы супа))

----------

Neroli (09.09.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Нет . Это просто пребывание в "здесь и сейчас". Просто плюнул в борщ. дзен . А сострадание в чем тут выражается- хочется вылить на голову борщ- а не делаешь из-за сострадания?


Дзен - это как раз одеть кастрюлю с супом на голову плюющему. "Просто как это", и вообще, "Будда - это Будда, а пепел - это пепел" http://zendao.ru/library/Dropping_ashes_on_Buddha

----------

Фил (09.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

> А вот если не выставить, то что это дает? Станешь женщиной-философом?))


Так никто же не знает.
У всех по разному.
Причем каждый раз.  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (09.09.2014), Альбина (09.09.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Причем каждый раз.


С каждым плевком.

----------


## Нико

> Да не, нормальная же реакция нормальной женщины - выставить нафиг, чо. А вот если не выставить, то что это дает? Станешь женщиной-философом?))


С женщиной-философом никому бы жить не посоветовала. Они даже суп не приготовят, так что и плюнуть будет не во что).

----------

Геннадий Юрич (19.11.2014), Фил (09.09.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> возник вопрос: плюют ли в суп жёны?


Между прочим мысль. Тогда точно не обидно, если кто-нибудь еще... потом))

----------


## Фил

> С женщиной-философом никому бы жить не посоветовала. Они даже суп не приготовят, так что и плюнуть будет не во что).





> Я ждать устал, я стал смелее 
> И к ней: «Мадонна! Неужель 
> Не стоит робкий паж привета? 
> Ужель удел его — страдать? 
> Мадонна, жажду я ответа, 
> Я жажду ваши мысли знать». 
> 
> Она взглянула... Боже, Боже! 
> И говорит, как в полусне: 
> ...


 :Smilie:

----------

Алик (09.09.2014), Альбина (09.09.2014), Нико (09.09.2014)

----------


## Thaitali

> Дзен - это как раз одеть кастрюлю с супом на голову плюющему. "Просто как это", и вообще, "Будда - это Будда, а пепел - это пепел" http://zendao.ru/library/Dropping_ashes_on_Buddha


интересно, я думала, что в Дзен как раз не надо одевать кастрюлю - ничего не делать "просто плюнул"- пусть так ест. 
А надевание кастрюли - это как реакция, выражение гнева))

----------


## Нико

> интересно, я думала, что в Дзен как раз не надо одевать кастрюлю - ничего не делать "просто плюнул"- пусть так ест. 
> А надевание кастрюли - это как реакция, выражение гнева))


А как же палкой по башке, чтобы у плюнувшего сатори случилось? Это ж непременно должно место иметь. И хорошо ещё после плевка порассуждать о нём: был он или нет? Можно ли вообще плюнуть? И т.п.

----------


## Алик

> С женщиной-философом никому бы жить не посоветовала. Они даже суп не приготовят, так что и плюнуть будет не во что).


У меня знакомая психологом работает, так она говорит, что женщина-психолог - это уже не женщина, но еще не психолог. ) Так думаю, что с женщиной -философом та же ситуация.

----------


## Нико

> У меня знакомая психологом работает, так она говорит, что женщина-психолог - это уже не женщина, но еще не психолог. ) Так думаю, что с женщиной -философом та же ситуация.


Напрасно вы так думаете).

----------


## Алик

> интересно, я думала, что в Дзен как раз не надо одевать кастрюлю - ничего не делать "просто плюнул"- пусть так ест. 
> А надевание кастрюли - это как реакция, выражение гнева))


Согласен, можно и не надевать, просто налить муженьку супа из этой кастрюли, попутно плюнув в его тарелку  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (09.09.2014)

----------


## Thaitali

> Согласен, можно и не надевать, просто налить муженьку супа из этой кастрюли, попутно плюнув в его тарелку


все равно реакция на гнев получается, в виде мести, в Дзен это нормально?

----------


## Альбина

> Дзен - это как раз одеть кастрюлю с супом на голову плюющему. "Просто как это", и вообще, "Будда - это Будда, а пепел - это пепел" http://zendao.ru/library/Dropping_ashes_on_Buddha


Так а если не хочется кастрюлю на голову одевать- на фига ее одевать?)

----------


## Фил

> все равно реакция на гнев получается, в виде мести, в Дзен это нормально?


Так можно же ведь просто, без мести, как неразрывный поток бытия.

----------

Алик (09.09.2014), Паня (09.09.2014)

----------


## Вишаут

Странный какой-то муж... Пришёл и плюнул. С чего бы?

----------


## Альбина

> интересно, я думала, что в Дзен как раз не надо одевать кастрюлю - ничего не делать "просто плюнул"- пусть так ест. 
> А надевание кастрюли - это как реакция, выражение гнева))


Ну зачем же он будет есть собственные плевки? Теперь остается вдвоем и в ресторан)

----------


## Алик

> все равно реакция на гнев получается, в виде мести, в Дзен это нормально?


Чистопородная кавказская овчарка постоянно покусывает людей сзади за ноги - так они овец сгоняют. Для них  люди - это стадо овец.  Как отучить её от этого , не побоюсь этого слова, безусловного рефлекса?) Дать понять, что ты не овечка.  :Smilie: 
В случае с плюющимся мужем должен работать тот же механизм. Никакой мести - просто дать понять, что ты не овечка  :Smilie: .

----------

Антон Соносон (09.09.2014), Паня (09.09.2014), Фил (09.09.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Странный какой-то муж... Пришёл и плюнул. С чего бы?


"Сон разума рождает чудовищ"
 :Frown: 
http://lionlyrics.com/bands/nautilus...gljad_s_ekrana

----------

Neroli (09.09.2014), Паня (09.09.2014), Фил (09.09.2014)

----------


## Вишаут

> Дать понять, что ты не овечка. 
>  просто дать понять, что ты не овечка .


Да вот то-то и оно... Плюнуть без причины - странный довольно таки поступок. А вдруг его жена - злая Варвара? Женщины ведь такие "милые" порой бывают. Не захочешь плюнуть, а плюнешь.

----------


## Нико

> Да вот то-то и оно... Плюнуть без причины - странный довольно таки поступок. А вдруг его жена - злая Варвара? Женщины ведь такие "милые" порой бывают. Не захочешь плюнуть, а плюнешь.


А что вы все на плевках так зациклились? Есть и более обидные вещи же. Типа слов.  :Frown:

----------


## Вишаут

> А что вы все на плевках так зациклились? Есть и более обидные вещи же. Типа слов.


О том и я. Что она ему сказала, прежде чем он так сделал?

----------

Антончик (10.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> О том и я. Что она ему сказала, прежде чем он так сделал?


Это только она знает. Но плевки просто так не случаются, согласна).

----------

Антончик (10.09.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Да вот то-то и оно... Плюнуть без причины - странный довольно таки поступок. А вдруг его жена - злая Варвара? Женщины ведь такие "милые" порой бывают. Не захочешь плюнуть, а плюнешь.


Все невесты - ангелы, так откуда же берутся злые жены ? От несбывшихся надежд. И желание плеваться оттуда же  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Чистопородная кавказская овчарка постоянно покусывает людей сзади за ноги - так они овец сгоняют. Для них  люди - это стадо овец.  Как отучить её от этого , не побоюсь этого слова, безусловного рефлекса?) Дать понять, что ты не овечка. 
> В случае с плюющимся мужем должен работать тот же механизм. Никакой мести - просто дать понять, что ты не овечка .


А по-моему, ему надо дать понять, что он не овчарка.

----------

Алик (09.09.2014), Альбина (09.09.2014), Антон Соносон (09.09.2014), Сергей Хос (09.09.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> А по-моему, ему надо дать понять, что он не овчарка.


это каким макаром дать ему понять?

----------

Фил (10.09.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> это каким макаром дать ему понять?


Полагаете, без шансов?  :Smilie:

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Полагаете, без шансов?


какой-то опять трэш намечается. Нет

----------

Фил (10.09.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> это каким макаром дать ему понять?


можно так например " Я конечно люблю тебя очень, но че-то мне сейчас так фигово и грустно, и ,кажется я даже злюсь на тебя и пока не могу ничего с этим сделать, не подскажешь как быть?".    Как-то вот надо дать понять, что он человек. Если вылить кастрюлю или послать куда подальше - не знаю,что можно понять. 

Многие женщины при желании показать ,что "он" не овчарка - чаще показывают, что он козел.  :Big Grin:

----------

Neroli (09.09.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> можно так например " Я конечно люблю тебя очень, но че-то мне сейчас так фигово и грустно, и ,кажется я даже злюсь на тебя и пока не могу ничего с этим сделать, не подскажешь как быть?"


Так вот философами мужчины и становятся)) Пытаются подсказать как быть))

----------


## Антон Соносон

> можно так например " Я конечно люблю тебя очень, но че-то мне сейчас так фигово и грустно, и ,кажется я даже злюсь на тебя и пока не могу ничего с этим сделать, не подскажешь как быть?".    Как-то вот надо дать понять, что он человек. Если вылить кастрюлю или послать куда подальше - не знаю,что можно понять. 
> 
> Многие женщины при желании показать ,что "он" не овчарка - чаще показывают, что он козел.


здесь важно не отталкивать (не прогонять, не плевать, не бить, не убивать) того, кому нужно всего лишь побыть рядом. Не важно - жена это, муж, мать, отец, ребёнок, овчарка или баран. Большинство из них стремится всего лишь побыть в вашем присутствии, без всякой задней мысли

----------

Альбина (09.09.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Так вот философами мужчины и становятся)) Пытаются ответить))


Зато они поворачиваются к тебе лицом и может быть осознают,что вели себя "не очень" .А ты по крайней мере рассказываешь всю правду, при этом оставляя его в его же глазах человеком . Я правда не знаю, может кому не хочется себя человеком чувствовать , всякое бывает.)

----------


## Neroli

> здесь важно не отталкивать (не прогонять, не плевать, не бить, не убивать) того, кому нужно всего лишь побыть рядом. Не важно - жена это, муж, мать, отец, ребёнок, овчарка или баран. Большинство из них стремится всего лишь побыть в вашем присутствии, без всякой задней мысли


Речь была о тех, кто инстинктивно кусает за пятки, вообще-то.

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Речь была о тех, кто инстинктивно кусает за пятки, вообще-то.


так всё сложилось, ну кусают, подумаешь, а терпение на что?

----------


## Neroli

> так всё сложилось, ну кусают, подумаешь, а терпение на что?


Ну вот я и пытаюсь выяснить тут уже с обеда, на что оно. 
Т.е .вы считаете, что что бы партнер не делал, надо это терпеть?

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Ну вот я и пытаюсь выяснить тут уже с обеда, на что оно. 
> Т.е .вы считаете, что что бы партнер не делал, надо это терпеть?


если не наносит вреда Дхарме, нужно и потерпеть. Надо новый топик: любовь и про*терпение*

----------


## Фил

> Полагаете, без шансов?


Шанс как у той черепахи, которая в хомут головой попадает в океане.
То есть, я хотел сказать, что шанс - есть.

----------


## Neroli

> Шанс как у той черепахи, которая в хомут головой попадает в океане.
> То есть, я хотел сказать, что шанс - есть.


Откуда такой пессимизм?
На самом деле Альбина все верно написала. 
Чтобы человек понял, что он человек, нужно вести себя с ним по-человечьи. 
Ну как бы явить что-то такое, что продемонстрирует как хорошо и тепло быть человеком. Заразительный пример.

----------

Фил (10.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Откуда такой пессимизм?
> На самом деле Альбина все верно написала. 
> Чтобы человек понял, что он человек, нужно вести себя с ним по-человечьи. 
> Ну как бы явить что-то такое, что продемонстрирует как хорошо и тепло быть человеком.


Я про то, что и овчарка может себя осознать человеком.
Но как ей это объяснить, если это за пределами ее сознания?
Как объяснить просто-человеку, что он СверхЧеловек, ему только надо это осознать?!!!
Тантрики как-то пытаются через разные механические действия, и кому-то  - помогает.
А как еще?
Т.е. надо делать "что-то", но "неизвестно что".

----------


## Нико

> Ну вот я и пытаюсь выяснить тут уже с обеда, на что оно. 
> Т.е .вы считаете, что что бы партнер не делал, надо это терпеть?


Если ты занимаешься практикой парамиты терпения, то да, терпеть надо, как партнёра, так и выкрутасы родителей. 
Если же нет -- можно и не терпеть))))))))))).

----------

Фил (10.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Я про то, что и овчарка может себя осознать человеком.
> Но как ей это объяснить, если это за пределами ее сознания?
> Как объяснить просто-человеку, что он СверхЧеловек, ему только надо это осознать?!!!
> Тантрики как-то пытаются через разные механические действия, и кому-то  - помогает.
> А как еще?
> Т.е. надо делать "что-то", но "неизвестно что".


"Сверхчеловеком" себя считать -- это высокомерие. Сравните себя с Нагарджуной или Шантидевой, и сразу поймёте, что вы -- не "сверхчеловек". А механические действия ещё никого не сделали сверхчеловеками

----------


## Neroli

Фил, между овчаркой и сверх-человеком много состояний. Вы максималист что ли? Просто человек.
Говорят доброе слово и кошке приятно. А уж овчарке и подавно. 
"Ты плюнул в мой суп, окей, я тебя услышала, что на самом деле случилось?" И т.д. 
Как думаете останется овчарка овчаркой?

----------

Фил (10.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Фил, между овчаркой и сверх-человеком много состояний. Вы максималист что ли? Просто человек.
> Говорят доброе слово и кошке приятно. А уж овчарке и подавно. 
> "Ты плюнул в мой суп, окей, я тебя услышала, что на самом деле случилось?" И т.д. 
> Как думаете останется овчарка овчаркой?


Т.е. он пришёл и молча плюнул? Или до этого была разборка? (Я не понимаю, почему тему про какашки закрыли, хотя тут уже третий день повторяется про плевок в суп))))

----------


## Neroli

> Если ты занимаешься практикой парамиты терпения, то да, терпеть надо, как партнёра, так и выкрутасы родителей. 
> Если же нет -- можно и не терпеть))))))))))).


На самом деле тут вопрос вот в чем. Зачем нужны отношения? 
С родителями сложно, а партнера можно более-менее выбирать, в зависимости от целей отношений.

----------

Антончик (10.09.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Т.е. он пришёл и молча плюнул? Или до этого была разборка? (Я не понимаю, почему тему про какашки закрыли, хотя тут уже третий день повторяется про плевок в суп))))


Да откуда я знаю?)) Реальная ситуация была в какой-то там области, женщина зарезала своего мужа, за то, что тот отказался есть ее суп. Плевал, нет, не помню уже, может я сама присочинила. 
Но я ее просто как пример, а не для разбора полетов сюда.

----------


## Фил

> "Сверхчеловеком" себя считать -- это высокомерие. Сравните себя с Нагарджуной или Шантидевой, и сразу поймёте, что вы -- не "сверхчеловек". А механические действия ещё никого не сделали сверхчеловеками


Да я же не о том, кем себя считает мегаломан.
Я о том, как сознанию осознать то, что находится за его пределами?
Практически - никак, хотя шанс - есть.

Любые действия, суть которых находится за пределами сознания, в лучшем случае будут восприниматься как механические.
В худшем - вообще восприниматься не будут.

----------


## Фил

> Фил, между овчаркой и сверх-человеком много состояний. Вы максималист что ли?


Не люблю растекаться мыслью по древу!




> Просто человек.
> Говорят доброе слово и кошке приятно. А уж овчарке и подавно. 
> "Ты плюнул в мой суп, окей, я тебя услышала, что на самом деле случилось?" И т.д. 
> Как думаете останется овчарка овчаркой?


Скорее всего останется. 
Будет - умной овчаркой, а может быть - очень умной овчаркой.

Если интересно, вот здесь поэма Н.Заболоцкого Безумный Волк
Про Волка, который сумел стать СверхВолком.




> Медведь, ты правильно сказал. 
> Ценю приятный сердцу довод. 
> Я многих сам перекусал, 
> Когда роскошен был и молод. 
> Все это шутки прежних лет. 
> Горизонтальный мой хребет 
> С тех пор железным стал и твердым, 
> И невозможно нашим мордам 
> Глядеть, откуда льется свет. 
> ...

----------

Антончик (10.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Да откуда я знаю?)) Реальная ситуация была в какой-то там области, женщина зарезала своего мужа, за то, что тот отказался есть ее суп. Плевал, нет, не помню уже, может я сама присочинила. 
> Но я ее просто как пример, а не для разбора полетов сюда.


Да? А я думала, что ты про свою ситуацию рассказала. Ну зачем резать человека, который не ест твой суп? Бессмысленно ж.

----------

Фил (10.09.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Да? А я думала, что ты про свою ситуацию рассказала.


Нее)) Я бы так и сказала, что, прикиньте, мне плюнули в суп))))))
А так я просто примерила ситуевину. Задумалась.

----------


## Альбина

> Скорее всего останется. 
> Будет - умной овчаркой, а может быть - очень умной овчаркой.


Да ,Фил,вы правы, останется овчаркой, только станет мудрой и уже будет охранять тебя, только на расстоянии от себя ,что-бы ты не пострадал от ее рефлекторных действий,с которыми она не может совладать.  :Frown:  такая вот драма.

----------

Антон Соносон (10.09.2014), Фил (10.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Нее)) Я бы так и сказала, что, прикиньте, мне плюнули в суп))))))
> А так я просто примерила ситуевину. Задумалась.


Блин, женщины)))))

----------


## Фил

> А так я просто примерила ситуевину. Задумалась.


Не сможете Вы ее примерить.
И не сможете подготовиться.
Точнее, подготовить Вы себя сможете догматически, но тогда не сможете адекватно отреагировать в момент, когда эта ситуация произойдет.
Потому что, скорее всего, конкретная ситуация будет отличаться от того шаблона, к которому Вы себя подготовили.
И что самое главное, Вы сами уже будете отличаться.

----------

Антон Соносон (10.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Любые действия, суть которых находится за пределами сознания, в лучшем случае будут восприниматься как механические.
> В худшем - вообще восприниматься не будут.


По-моему, как раз механические действия и воспринимаются. И суть их не находится за пределами сознания, а вот результат -- может. Если мы имеем в виду одно и то же. ))))

----------

Фил (10.09.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну зачем резать человека, который не ест твой суп? Бессмысленно ж.


Точно! Лучше подождать, пока с голоду помрет ))))

----------

Neroli (10.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

> По-моему, как раз механические действия и воспринимаются. И суть их не находится за пределами сознания, а вот результат -- может. Если мы имеем в виду одно и то же. ))))


Я это и имел в виду :Smilie:

----------

Нико (10.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Точно! Лучше подождать, пока с голоду помрет ))))


Если мужу не нравится суп жены, одна дорога -- в ресторан. А жена не обязана суп этот готовить же.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я сама уж начну. Чего общего имеет плотская любовь( не ко всем живым существам, а к одному человеку) с просветлением? Имеет ли?


Прямого отношения не имеет, а косвенно - может способствовать, может препятствовать.
Как любое действие на физ. плане.

----------

Нико (10.09.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если мужу не нравится суп жены, одна дорога -- в ресторан.


Дорог тут много. Можно самому готовить, можно к любовнице переехать, можно перестать есть супы. Да мало ли чего.




> А жена не обязана суп этот готовить же.


А что обязана?

----------


## Фил

> А что обязана?


Ничего

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ничего


Отношения - это всегда в том числе и взаимные обязательства.

----------

Денис Нагомиров (10.09.2014)

----------


## Антончик

> "Просто крепкие нервы" - это третий вариант между состраданием и мазохизмом? Это смотря зачем вообще муж. Если чтобы жить спокойно и счастливо - такой не нужен конечно. Но тут вопрос... а зачем жить спокойно и счастливо?))


А нужно жить беспокойно и несчастно? )
Ну так плевать всуп или опрокидывать его друг на друга в лучших традициях дом-два или мелодрам - как раз то самое беспокойство и енсчастье - кторое так хочется - вот оно!

Что тогда не нравится? Как-то противоречиво )

----------

Альбина (10.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Отношения - это всегда в том числе и взаимные обязательства.


Какие например?
С чего бы это они возникают, на каком основании?
Есть только одно обязательство - не препятствовать свободе других которое возникает совместно с правом на личную свободу.

----------

Альбина (10.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Отношения - это всегда в том числе и взаимные обязательства.


Предпочитаю их разделять, по крайней мере. А если со стороны мужа ничего нет -- на кой он сдался?

----------


## Антончик

> К мальчикам вопрос тоже относится. Сварливая жена, терпеть или гнать? ))


Для сварливости какие-то причины есть. Если их можно выяснить и решить - то хорошо. Если просто по жизни такая - то зачем оно нужно? Есть же рядом какая-нибудь другая, и не сварливая, и с ещё лучшими качествами может быть...
А так, может усталость, может недотрах, может она хочет вызвать какую-то активную реакцию - например чтобы её отшлёпали, и она хочет получить от этого удовольствие. Или недостаток внимания, или депрессняк по внешним причинам. Или муж так общается (не очень адекватно), что жене больше ничего не остаётся, как быть сварливой... Если знать причину, то можно её устранить. Тогда не будет сварливой.

----------

Нико (10.09.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> А нужно жить беспокойно и несчастно? )


Есть вариант, лежащий вне таких категорий как спокойно/беспокойно, счастливо/несчастливо, а именно отношения в которых есть все для развития. Может лучше беспокойство и несчастливость, чем уютная стагнация?))




> Что тогда не нравится? Как-то противоречиво )


А кто сказал, что что-то не нравится?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> С чего бы это они возникают, на каком основании?


На основании желания сохранить общность.

----------

Антон Соносон (10.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Предпочитаю их разделять, по крайней мере. А если со стороны мужа ничего нет -- на кой он сдался?


Подсчитывать что-ли будете?
А как же любовь?

----------


## Фил

> На основании желания сохранить общность.


Это субъективно.
В таком случае возможен и вариант общности без обязательств.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это субъективно.


Мы и говорим о субъективном.



> возможен и вариант общности без обязательств.


Невозможен

----------


## Neroli

> Это субъективно.
> В таком случае возможен и вариант общности без обязательств.


Фил, а дети у вас есть? А обязательства перед ними?

----------

Сергей Хос (10.09.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Для сварливости какие-то причины есть.


Есть определенная типология.

----------

Антон Соносон (10.09.2014)

----------


## Антончик

> Ну вот я и пытаюсь выяснить тут уже с обеда, на что оно. 
> Т.е .вы считаете, что что бы партнер не делал, надо это терпеть?


я думаю что есть варианты )
1. потерпеть
2. сказать что тебе это не нравится
3. сделать ассиметричный ответ
4. сделать симметричный ответ (тоже самое чтобы показать на примере что это плохо)
5. попросить делать что-то другое, или не делать этого
6. спросить, выяснить зачем это делает, после чего по необходимости применить один из остальных пунктов
и т.д.

----------


## Нико

> Подсчитывать что-ли будете?
> А как же любовь?


Любовь никуда не девается, да и я сама терпеливая очень.  Но толку всё равно нет.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Фил, а дети у вас есть? А обязательства перед ними?


У меня такое впечатление, что Фил рассуждает чисто абстрактно, принимая абстрактность за объективность ))))

----------

Neroli (10.09.2014)

----------


## Антончик

> На самом деле тут вопрос вот в чем. Зачем нужны отношения? 
> С родителями сложно, а партнера можно более-менее выбирать, в зависимости от целей отношений.


так и получается, хотя и с родителями можно работать над отношениями

----------


## Фил

> Фил, а дети у вас есть? А обязательства перед ними?


Есть. И обязательства есть.
Но эти обязательства я сам на себя взял.
Они не из ниоткуда возникли и ни с кем не связаны.
Это даже не обязательства, а моя внутренняя этика.
Я никому ничего не обязан.
Банку только, потому что бумажку подписывал.

----------

Вишаут (10.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Любовь никуда не девается, да и я сама терпеливая очень.  Но толку всё равно нет.


Вы же говорите "на кой?".
Потому что - любовь!

----------


## Фил

> Мы и говорим о субъективном.
> Невозможен


Почему?
Два человека гармонично общаются и ни одному в голову даже не приходит, что он что-то там обязан другому?

----------


## Neroli

> Есть. И обязательства есть.
> Но эти обязательства я сам на себя взял.
> Они не из ниоткуда возникли и ни с кем не связаны.


Сферический Фил в вакууме, со сферическими же обязательствами))) 
Ну и ну.

----------


## Нико

> Вы же говорите "на кой?".
> Потому что - любовь!


Женщины много чего говорят. См. @*Neroli*.

----------

Фил (10.09.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> У меня такое впечатление, что Фил рассуждает чисто абстрактно, принимая абстрактность за объективность ))))


На самом деле Фил ловко сам себя перехитрил. А теперь нас учит жить.
Типа: обязательства не правильны и не нужны, а то что они у меня есть - это типа просто я так захотел. У остальных людей обязательств быть не должно)) и т.д.
Может я конечно не так поняла, не знаю...

----------

Сергей Хос (10.09.2014)

----------


## Антончик

> Есть вариант, лежащий вне таких категорий как спокойно/беспокойно, счастливо/несчастливо, а именно отношения в которых есть все для развития. Может лучше беспокойство и несчастливость, чем уютная стагнация?))


Что такое ограниченное количество вариантов? А уютное и приятное развитие?

Например если мне парят мозг и делают всякую фигню, то лучше как-то не контактировать с этим человеком, не строить отношения, а одному и спокойно развиваться. По крайней мере будет энергия на развитие тратиться, а не на тёрки-разборки-выяснения отношений и прочую негативную обывательскую фигню. У меня куча вариантов чем можно заняться вместо этого. Поэтому скучно не будет в любом случае. Выбор только между тем, будет ли какая-то фигня бессмысленная и неадекватная, или же её не будет. Для меня интерес в отношениях никак не заключается в ссорах и выплёскивании друг на друга негативных эмоций. Есть много более приятных занятий, которые можно делать вдвоём с девушкой. И это не только секс )

----------


## Фил

Не совсем Вы меня правильно поняли



> На самом деле Фил ловко сам себя перехитрил. А теперь нас учит жить.
> Типа: обязательства не правильны и не нужны, а то что они у меня есть - это типа просто я так захотел.


Конечно, обязательства исключительно потому что я так захотел.
Если я передумаю, то все эти обязательства растворятся как дым.
Но насчет того, что они неправильны и не нужны - я не говорил.




> У остальных людей обязательств быть не должно)) и т.д.
> Может я конечно не так поняла, не знаю...


Да я не знаю, что быть должно.
И кому вообще "должно"?

----------

Вишаут (10.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

> У меня такое впечатление, что Фил рассуждает чисто абстрактно, принимая абстрактность за объективность ))))


Да ладно, я то сам - не абстрактный же  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (10.09.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Почему?
> Два человека гармонично общаются и ни одному в голову даже не приходит, что он что-то там обязан другому?





> Есть. И обязательства есть.
> Но эти обязательства я сам на себя взял.


Об этом и речь: сохранение общности предполагает наличие обязательств, которые человек добровольно берет на себя.
так что я не понимаю, с чем вы спорите.

----------

Neroli (10.09.2014), Фил (10.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Сферический Фил в вакууме, со сферическими же обязательствами))) 
> Ну и ну.


Я - не сферический.
Обязательства - сферические.
Я действую не в соответствии с какими-то там "обязательствами", и исходя из внутреннего нравственного чувства.

----------

Вишаут (10.09.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если я передумаю, то все эти обязательства растворятся как дым.


Вместе с общностью.

----------

Neroli (10.09.2014)

----------


## Neroli

Фил, но на вопрос, "что должна жена", Вы ответили "ничего". А потом выясняется что на самом деле "чего".
Естественно, если вы передумаете поддерживать отношения, обязательства исчезнут вместе с ними. Но ведь верно и обратное, если вы откажетесь от обязательств - исчезнут отношения.
Обязательства неотъемлемая часть отношений, и естественно человек берет их на себя сам, просто чтобы у него отношения были. 
Согласны?

----------

Сергей Хос (10.09.2014), Фил (10.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Об этом и речь: сохранение общности предполагает наличие обязательств, которые человек добровольно берет на себя.
> так что я не понимаю, с чем вы спорите.


Может мы и об одном говорим...
Мне кажется слово "обязательство" предполагает некое клише.
А как вместить реальную жизнь в клише?

Дело может кончится тем, что все "обязательства" формально будут соблюдены, только вместе жить никто захочет.

----------


## Фил

> Вместе с общностью.


Не знаю.
Не факт.
С чего Вы взяли?

----------


## Фил

> Фил, но на вопрос, "что должна жена", Вы ответили "ничего". А потом выясняется что на самом деле "чего".


И "чего" это, интересно?
Мне моя жена ничего не должна.




> Естественно, если вы передумаете поддерживать отношения, обязательства исчезнут вместе с ними. Но ведь верно и обратное, если вы откажетесь от обязательств - исчезнут отношения.
> Обязательства неотъемлемая часть отношений, и естественно человек берет их на себя сам, просто чтобы у него отношения были. 
> Согласны?


 Да почему исчезнут отношения?!
Жизнь меняется, отношения меняются, обязательства меняются и отмирают сами по себе, если называть "обязательствами" некие сиюминутные кванты общения.

Отношения могут исчезнуть независимо от соблюдения обязательств, а могут и не исчезнуть, вопреки нарушению обязательств.

----------

Вишаут (10.09.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> И "чего" это, интересно?
> Мне моя жена ничего не должна.


Однако я не думаю, что она вообще ничего для вас не делает. наверняка найдутся определенные вещи, которые она считает своими обязательствами перед вами или детьми. Хотя бы чтобы все сыты были. 



> Да почему исчезнут отношения?!
> Жизнь меняется, отношения меняются, обязательства меняются и отмирают сами по себе, если называть "обязательствами" некие сиюминутные кванты общения.


Попробуйте выключить все свои обязательства, перестаньте делать то что вы всегда делаете или начните делать, то что не делали (я не знаю какие обязательства вы на себя взяли). Приходите и уходите без предупреждения, не ночуйте дома, не давайте никому своего заработного и что-нибудь в этом духе, и посмотрите что будет с отношениями. Исчезнут или нет, и во что трансформируются. Прежними точно не останутся, потому они на этих "квантах", если хотите, держались.

----------

Александр Кеосаян (10.09.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Фил, но на вопрос, "что должна жена", Вы ответили "ничего". А потом выясняется что на самом деле "чего".
> 
> Согласны?


Правильно . Жена ничего не должна конкретно Филу (это позиция Фила, а не жены ). а Фил жене должен. Теоретически и жена должна так себе обязательства представлять .(а там не известно как у нее на самом деле)

----------

Вишаут (10.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Однако я не думаю, что она вообще ничего для вас не делает. наверняка найдутся определенные вещи, которые она считает своими обязательствами перед вами или детьми. Хотя бы чтобы все сыты были.


Все мы что-то делаем, потому что мы - живы и действуем.
Как можно "ничего не делать"?
Даже статуя может приносить эстетическое удовольствие, что уж говорить о людях.




> Попробуйте выключить все свои обязательства, перестаньте делать то что вы всегда делаете или начните делать, то что не делали (я не знаю какие обязательства вы на себя взяли).


Я ничего "всегда" не делаю и постоянно делаю что-то, что не делал раньше.




> Приходите и уходите без предупреждения, не ночуйте дома, не давайте никому своего заработного и что-нибудь в этом духе, и посмотрите что будет с отношениями. Исчезнут или нет, и во что трансформируются.


А зачем мне это делать?
Мне это не интересно. Так или иначе отношения постоянно во что-то трансформируются.

И опять таки, Вы почему то уверены в том, что если не ночевать дома, то отношения - исчезнут.
А я не знаю. В каких-то случаях - исчезнут, а в каких-то нет.




> Прежними точно не останутся, потому они на этих "квантах", если хотите, держались.


Прежним не остается ничего. Все утекает как песок сквозь пальцы.

----------

Вишаут (10.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Правильно . Жена ничего не должна конкретно Филу (это позиция Фила, а не жены ). а Фил жене должен. Теоретически и жена должна так себе обязательства представлять .(а там не известно как у нее на самом деле)


А я то что должен?!
Ну вообще!

----------


## Нико

> А я то что должен?!
> Ну вообще!


Содержать хотя бы частично, быть ласковым в постели... Или вы один из тантриков, которых содержат жёны?)

----------


## Альбина

> А я то что должен?!
> Ну вообще!


Что считаете должным, то и должны. :Smilie:  Или точнее - что можете дать ,то и должны.)) Или -Что у вас есть, то и должны.

----------

Вишаут (10.09.2014), Фил (10.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Содержать хотя бы частично, быть ласковым в постели...


Первый раз слышу!
Мне кажется, кого то "содержать" - это унизительно для обоих.

----------


## Фил

> Что считаете должным, то и должны. Или точнее - что можете дать ,то и должны.)) Или -Что у вас есть, то и должны.


 Только я даю, то что есть, не потому что я - должен.
Или считаю - что должен.
Я просто - даю или дарю!  :Smilie:

----------

Вишаут (10.09.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Правильно . Жена ничего не должна конкретно Филу (это позиция Фила, а не жены ). а Фил жене должен. Теоретически и жена должна так себе обязательства представлять .(а там не известно как у нее на самом деле)


Ну в принципе да. Фил следит за своими обязательствами, а жена за своими. Все все взяли на добровольной основе. И готовы друг друга подменить и обязательствами поменяться. Ну вот и отношения нормальные человеческие сложились.)) 
Почему все так боятся слово "обязательства"?))

----------

Альбина (10.09.2014), Фил (10.09.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Только я даю, что что есть, не потому что я - должен.
> Или считаю - что должен.
> Я просто - даю или дарю!


Ну да . :Smilie:  само слово то какое - долг. Вроде взял что-то , и теперь должен.)

----------

Фил (10.09.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Что считаете должным, то и должны. Или точнее - что можете дать ,то и должны.)) Или -Что у вас есть, то и должны.


Это идеальные отношения, когда партнеру надо только и именно то, что у другого есть без усилий. Я такого не встречала))

----------

Фил (10.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Почему все так боятся слово "обязательства"?))


Потому что - обязан. 
Кто обязал?
Солдат обязан, иначе он перестает быть солдатом.
Он принимал присягу или подписывал контракт.

А кто есть муж или жена?
Возможно в некоем "Домострое" или "Коране" и прописаны обязательства мужа или жены.

Я делаю что-то не потому что я кем-то или чем-то обязан.
Вот уж точно бы отношения прекратились, если бы возник разговор о том, что я что то обязан, или - мне что-то должны.

----------

Антончик (10.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Это идеальные отношения, когда партнеру надо только и именно то, что у другого есть без усилий. Я такого не встречала))


Да только так и возможно. К тому же мне ничего не надо.
У меня и так все есть. И у моей жены - тоже.
А как по другому?

----------

Вишаут (10.09.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Потому что - обязан. 
> Кто обязал?


Ну я, например, считаю, что обязана содержать своих детей, кормить их и дать им образование, пока они самостоятельными не станут. 
Поэтому я, например, не смотаюсь в монастырь, не найду себе работы, которая приносила бы меньше денег, но больше удовольствия и т.д.
Иначе я перестану быть матерью. Как солдат. 
Со мной что-то не так?

----------

Сергей Хос (10.09.2014), Фил (10.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Ну я, например, считаю, что обязана содержать своих детей, кормить их и дать им образование, пока они самостоятельными не станут. 
> Поэтому я, например, не смотаюсь в монастырь, не найду себе работы, которая приносила бы меньше денег, но больше удовольствия и т.д.
> Иначе я перестану быть матерью. Как солдат. 
> Со мной что-то не так?


 А я делаю все тоже самое, только я это делать - не обязан.

----------

Вишаут (10.09.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (10.09.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Это идеальные отношения, когда партнеру надо только и именно то, что у другого есть без усилий. Я такого не встречала))


Я среди знакомых тоже,если честно .) НО иногда наблюдаю за парами, и кажется,что у них именно все так и есть , если вглядываться ,как они смотрят друг на друга. Только они уже старенькие  :Smilie:  По -хорошему, что нам особенно надо то, кроме знания,что тебя любят.

----------


## Фил

> Иначе я перестану быть матерью. Как солдат. 
> Со мной что-то не так?


 А Вы обязаны быть матерью?

----------

Вишаут (10.09.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> А я делаю все тоже самое, только я это делать - не обязан.


Ну меня тоже принудить то сложно было бы. Я это делаю добровольно.
Действуем мы одинаково, разница только в наименованиях. Ок))

----------

Фил (10.09.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (10.09.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> А Вы обязаны быть матерью?


Да.

----------

Антон Соносон (10.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Ну меня тоже принудить то сложно было бы. Я это делаю добровольно.
> Действуем мы одинаково, разница только в наименованиях. Ок))


 Не совсем в наименованиях.
Результат будет другой.
Когда человек что-то делает добровольно - это творчество.

Принуждает общественная мораль. Отсюда все эти "жена должна", "муж должен", "дети должны". И вот тогда действия внешне будут те же самые, только результат будет другой.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Да.


Кому?! Как?!!
Вы уже - мать. Вам не надо ей "быть".
Вы ничего не обязаны!

----------

Вишаут (10.09.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Кому?! Как?!!
> Вы уже - мать. Вам не надо ей "быть".
> Вы ничего не обязаны!


Есть множество матерей, который отказались от своего материнства в той или иной форме.
Если человек согласился - это всегда выбор, связанный с соответствующими обязательствами и, как следствие - с обязанностями.

----------

Neroli (10.09.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Не совсем в наименованиях.
> Результат будет другой.
> Когда человек что-то делает добровольно - это творчество.
> 
> Принуждает общественная мораль. Отсюда все эти "жена должна", "муж должен", "дети должны". И вот тогда действия внешне будут те же самые, только результат будет другой.


У меня подозрение, что за вас все делает ваша жена)) Я вы так... художник.
Пока не разубежусь не о чем говорить.

----------


## Neroli

> Если человек согласился - это всегда выбор, связанный с соответствующими обязательствами и, как следствие - с обязанностями.


Говорят, проблема современной молодежи в том, что они не понимают, что отношения - это еще и ответственность и обязательства. Ждут только удовольствий, а потом выясняется, что оказывается работать надо на работе, чтобы семью содержать, фигасе))

----------

Сергей Хос (10.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

> У меня подозрение, что за вас все делает ваша жена)) Я вы так... художник.
> Пока не разубежусь не о чем говорить.


Это не так, но я не знаю, как Вас разубедить.
Вы пытаетесь все время какое-то рациональное объяснение найти.

И да, я, к сожалению, не художник.  :Frown:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Есть множество матерей, который отказались от своего материнства в той или иной форме.
> Если человек согласился - это всегда выбор, связанный с соответствующими обязательствами и, как следствие - с обязанностями.


Вы рассуждаете с позиции "свободной воли". С позиции человека стоящего на берегу реки, в которую не войти дважды.
А я рассуждаю с позиции человека, который уже плывет в реке.
Мы с Вами не договоримся.

----------


## Фил

> Говорят, проблема современной молодежи в том, что они не понимают, что отношения - это еще и ответственность и обязательства. Ждут только удовольствий, а потом выясняется, что оказывается работать надо на работе, чтобы семью содержать, фигасе))


Современной молодежи?
Т.е. раньше молодежь была другая?

----------

Альбина (10.09.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (10.09.2014)

----------


## Thaitali

из Сигаловада сутты:http://dhamma.ru/canon/dn/dn31.htm
Пятью способами, молодой домохозяин, должен муж служить жене как Западу:

(1) быть вежливым с ней,
(2) не презирать ее,
(3) быть верным ей,
(4) передавать ей полномочия,
(5) обеспечивая ее украшениями.

Жена, которой ее муж так служит как Западу, проявляет состраданию к своему мужу пятью способами:

(1) она хорошо исполняет свои обязанности ,
(2) она гостеприимна к родственникам и окружающим
(3) она верна,
(4) она сберегает то, что он приносит,
(5) она искусна и трудолюбива в исполнении своих обязанностей.

Этими пятью способами жена проявляет сострадание к своему мужу, который служит ей как Западу. Так он охватывает Запад, делая его безопасным и надежным.

----------

Neroli (11.09.2014), Александр Кеосаян (10.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

> (1) она хорошо исполняет свои обязанности
> .....
> (5) она искусна и трудолюбива в исполнении своих обязанностей.


 А каковы эти обязанности?
Заметьте, что у мужа вообще ничего про "обязанности вообще" не говорится  :Smilie: 
А у жены - аж 2 раза.
Талмудистам - бальзам на сердце.
Всегда можно сказать "жена обязана ..."

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Кому?! Как?!!





> Я про то, что и овчарка может себя осознать человеком.
> Но как ей это объяснить, если это за пределами ее сознания?
> Как объяснить просто-человеку, что он СверхЧеловек, ему только надо это осознать?!!!
> Тантрики как-то пытаются через разные механические действия, и кому-то  - помогает.
> А как еще?
> Т.е. надо делать "что-то", но "неизвестно что".


об этом "что-то" постоянно говорится Учителями, например здесь 6:20-6:45 https://vk.com/video1363949_16927262...fdf01bff0dacb4 
интеллектом не сложно понять: как контролировать собаку, ну, какое-то усилие всё же нужно, но это ничуть не сложно. Сложно действительно её контролировать, т.е. посмотреть на Мир глазами собаки. Особенно трудно пройти участок Пути к тому, чтоб такое рассмотрение было не фантазией, а соответствовало объективной действительности (откуда ты знаешь - что происходило там-то и тогда-то, тебя же там не было? Только собака твоя была рядом в тот момент)

----------

Фил (10.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Есть множество матерей, который отказались от своего материнства в той или иной форме.
> Если человек согласился - это всегда выбор, связанный с соответствующими обязательствами и, как следствие - с обязанностями.


Они отказались соблюдать шаблон поведения под названием "материнство", принятый в том или ином обществе.
От обязательств, которые сформулированы в общественной морали.
Отказались соответствовать представлениям некоей группы людей о том "как должно быть".

Но они не отказывались от своих обязательств и обязанностей, потому что их нет.
Яркий тому пример - преступники.
Если бы у людей были бы обязанности, то не было бы преступников.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Они отказались соблюдать шаблон поведения под названием "материнство", принятый в том или ином обществе.


Чувство близости вообще не имеет шаблонов. А если его нет, нету и обязательств.

----------


## Фил

> Чувство близости вообще не имеет шаблонов. А если его нет, нету и обязательств.


Если у чувства близости нет шаблонов, тогда - что это?
Вы тогда не сможете чувство близости описать или характеризовать.
И как тогда к этому добавить обязательства?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы тогда не сможете чувство близости описать или характеризовать.


Опишите или охарактеризуйте вкус сладости.
Не вышло?
Сладкого не существует?

----------

Фил (10.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Опишите или охарактеризуйте вкус сладости.
> Не вышло?
> Сладкого не существует?


Почему это не вышло?!
Идем в магазин, покупаем сахар-рафинад, кладем его в рот.
Вот - это и есть сладость.  :Smilie: 

Но я понял, в какой угол Вы меня хотите загнать  :Smilie: 
Сладость вообще то не обусловлена какими-то обязательствами, если это некое базовое ощущение?
Почему близость должна быть обусловлена?

----------


## Фил

А вот что такое близость?





И еще по крайней мере 440 вариантов здесь http://picolove.ru/pictures/list/10/page/1
При том, что список не финализирован и ни один из вариантов не является необходимым и достаточным.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Идем в магазин, покупаем сахар-рафинад, кладем его в рот.
> Вот - это и есть сладость.


Это не характеристика, а указание на опыт. Так же и с близостью - так называется некое чувство, точное формальное описание которого "как такового" в принципе невозможно.




> Сладость вообще то не обусловлена какими-то обязательствами, если это некое базовое ощущение?


Да, но это базовое ощущение можно связать с обязательствами, например, не есть сладкого. То есть обязательство формулируется относительно чего-то, что само формально не определимо.




> Почему близость должна быть обусловлена?


Потому что все существует согласно причинам и условиям.
Разрушьте условия, и сущность прекратит свое бытие.

----------

Александр Кеосаян (10.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

Сергей, это нечестно!
Я понимаю, что в случае с сахаром, я указал на опыт, а не дал описание.
Я же Вас и спрашиваю, какой опыт может указывать на близость?
Вы можете такой опыт назвать?
Я Вам привел 440 вариантов и возможно, что не подойдет ни один.
А близость все равно есть  :Smilie: 
Возникают ассоциации с сусликом.

----------


## Фил

> Да, но это базовое ощущение можно связать с обязательствами, например, не есть сладкого. То есть обязательство формулируется относительно чего-то, что само формально не определимо.


 У Вас что, обязательства перед рафинадом?!  :EEK!: 
Вы ему что-то должны?!!!

----------


## Нико

> А близость все равно есть 
> Возникают ассоциации с сусликом.


А суслики какие-то особо любвеобильные, что ли?

----------


## Фил

> А суслики какие-то особо любвеобильные, что ли?


Нет. Это тот, которого никто не видит, но он - есть!  :Smilie:  из ДМБ  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Современной молодежи?
> Т.е. раньше молодежь была другая?


Видимо те, кто "говорят" наблюдают только современную молодежь и не в состоянии наблюдать ту, которая была раньше. Машины времени то нету.
По существу то есть что возразить?

----------

Фил (10.09.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Они отказались соблюдать шаблон поведения под названием "материнство", принятый в том или ином обществе.
> От обязательств, которые сформулированы в общественной морали.
> Отказались соответствовать представлениям некоей группы людей о том "как должно быть".
> 
> Но они не отказывались от своих обязательств и обязанностей, потому что их нет.
> Яркий тому пример - преступники.
> Если бы у людей были бы обязанности, то не было бы преступников.


А как вам, кстати, обязательства буддистов отказаться от 10 неблагих деяний?

----------


## Фил

> А как вам, кстати, обязательства буддистов отказаться от 10 неблагих деяний?


Замечательно. 
Но это обязательства #буддистов# от #10  деяний#.
Это конкретные определения.
В отличие от обязательств #близкого# (кто это?) отказаться (так и не выяснили от чего?).

----------


## Neroli

> Замечательно. 
> Но это обязательства #буддистов# от #10  деяний#.
> Это конкретные определения.
> В отличие от обязательств #близкого# (кто это?) отказаться (так и не выяснили от чего?).


Я вам привела примеры своих обязательств перед детьми. Был бы у меня муж я бы и свои обязательства перед мужем сформулировала бы. Очень даже конкретно.
Не потому что "шаблоны", а потому что я так решила, поанализировав шаблоны в том числе. 
Точно так как я решила воздерживаться от 10 неблагих. 
Вы все еще считаете,что вы сделали не то же самое по отношению к детям и жене и мы  говорил о разном?

----------


## Фил

> Видимо те, кто "говорят" наблюдают только современную молодежь и не в состоянии наблюдать ту, которая была раньше. Машины времени то нету.
> По существу то есть что возразить?


А надо возражать?
Те кто говорят явно знакомы только с очень малой частью современной молодежи.

----------


## Neroli

> А надо возражать?
> Те кто говорят явно знакомы только с очень малой частью современной молодежи.


На самом деле речь о том, что где отношения и там и обязанности. И горе тому кто этого не понимает.

----------

Сергей Хос (10.09.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> У Вас что, обязательства перед рафинадом?! 
> Вы ему что-то должны?!!!


Фил, вы не следите за логикой беседы.
Обязательства могут быть только перед собой.
Вопрос в определении объекта, относительно которого принимаются обязательства.
А он в принципе не определим.
Свобода, блин!

----------

Neroli (10.09.2014), Фил (10.09.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я понимаю, что в случае с сахаром, я указал на опыт, а не дал описание.
> Я же Вас и спрашиваю, какой опыт может указывать на близость?


Опыт "вкушения" близости, какой же еще?
Точно так же, как с сахаром.

----------


## Юй Кан

> А вот что такое близость?


Зачем морочить голову другим и себе в отрыве от квалифицированных и общедоступных источников информации?

*Близость*
 — одно из важнейших оснований и характеристик позитивного полюса отношений типа «симпатия — антипатия», определяющая причина и одновременно следствие сложившихся и относительно устойчивых аттракционных взаимосвязей между людьми. Понятие «близость», в частности, широко используется в работах Э. Эриксона, который рассматривает *близость как способность одного человека заботиться о другом, делиться с ним всем существенным без боязни потерять при этом себя* (В. И. Овчаренко). В социально-психологическом плане понятие «близость» является практически антонимом понятия «социальная дистанция». По сути дела, в первом случае речь идет о системе взаимоотношений и межличностного взаимовосприятия, построенных в логике идентификации и приязни, а во втором — конфронтации, своего рода межличностного противостояния и отчуждения. Формы проявления близости могут быть различными как по психологическому содержанию, так и по степени выраженности, эмоциональной насыщенности. Так, например, феномен внутригруппового фаворитизма также может быть рассмотрен в логике проявления близости. *В неформальных компаниях близость приобретает, как правило, формы приятельства и подлинной дружбы, а в семье — форму родственных отношений и любви.* Наиболее простым методическим приемом, позволяющим зафиксировать психологическую близость между людьми, можно считать социометрическую процедуру, изначально направленную на диагностику отношений типа «симпатия — антипатия». В то же время психологическая близость между людьми имеет в группах разного уровня развития далеко не одинаковые основания. Так, в группах низкого уровня психологического развития (диффузные группы и ассоциации) решающим фактором формирования конкретных отношений психологической близости выступает не связанная с деятельностным планом межличностная приязнь, а в группах высокого уровня психологического развития «приязненные отношения» в существенной степени опосредствованы содержанием, задачами и целями совместной деятельности партнеров...
На полях: сам бы кратко определил семейную или супружескую близость как взаимное доверие, предполагающее готовность помогать (во всём благом : )...

----------

Neroli (11.09.2014), Антончик (11.09.2014), Фил (10.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Опыт "вкушения" близости, какой же еще?
> Точно так же, как с сахаром.


При том что сахар то можно купить, а под близостью каждый может понимать что- то свое.

Как вкусить то?

----------


## Фил

> Фил, вы не следите за логикой беседы.
> Обязательства могут быть только перед собой.
> Вопрос в определении объекта, относительно которого принимаются обязательства.
> А он в принципе не определим.
> Свобода, блин!


Я слежу. Если касательно буддистов речь идет о списке из 10 пунктов, то какой список для близкого человека?

Вот скажите мне, зачем мне брать обязательство не бить жену, если я и так этого не делаю?
А если я беру такое обязательство, значит я это делать теоретически предполагаю что- ли?

----------

Альбина (10.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

> На самом деле речь о том, что где отношения и там и обязанности. И горе тому кто этого не понимает.


Да у меня вообще, судя по бф - ахтунг!
Алкоголь не пью - вредно, обязательств нет - горе!
Как я еще жив только!

----------

Сергей Ч (10.09.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (11.09.2014)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> Обязательства могут быть только перед собой.


У вас обязательства перед собой, по отношению к семье.
У Нероли перед детьми



> обязана содержать своих детей, кормить их и дать им образование


У фила не обязательства, а:



> не обязательства, а моя внутренняя этика.


А разница только в гордыне:



> Не совсем в наименованиях.
> Результат будет другой.
> Когда человек что-то делает добровольно - это творчество.
> 
> Принуждает общественная мораль. Отсюда все эти "жена должна", "муж должен", "дети должны". И вот тогда действия внешне будут те же самые, только результат будет другой.


Как будто вам ваши обязанности навязаны обществом и только.
Если гордыню отбросить - смысл будет абсолютно идентичный.

----------

Neroli (10.09.2014), Антончик (11.09.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я слежу. Если касательно буддистов речь идет о списке из 10 пунктов, то какой список для близкого человека?


Список из 10 пунктов - это программа "минимум", что о них говорить?. Скушно. Истинная же близость предполагает нечто большее, например, самопожертвование.

----------

Фил (11.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Список из 10 пунктов - это программа "минимум", что о них говорить?. Скушно. Истинная же близость предполагает нечто большее, например, самопожертвование.



Или оральный секс. Блин, не хотела об этом говорить).

----------

Альбина (11.09.2014), Фил (11.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

Вот это диапазон! От субконтроктавы до ультразвука!  :Smilie: 
Тему наверное можно закрывать.....

----------

Алик (11.09.2014), Аурум (11.09.2014)

----------


## Люся Костина

> На самом деле тут вопрос вот в чем. Зачем нужны отношения? 
> С родителями сложно, а партнера можно более-менее выбирать, в зависимости от целей отношений.


Жизнь такова, что кто нибудь всегда будет делать что то , что человеку не нравится. Нет смысла избегать. Если что то цепляет "снаружи", это то , над чем надо работать внутри. " это просто показатель . Когда какое то явление  перестает захватывать наш ум, то  оно исчезает тем или иным образом  из ума, а потом и из " внешнего мира".  Те  люди , которые оказались с нами рядом в этой жизни.. Тесно связаны кармически с нами. И избежать нежелательного не получится. Потому что оно не снаружи, а внутри. 
Женщине нужно больше терпения . Так как спокойствие в семье зависит от нее.  Если женщина развивается и  обладает со страданием и мудростью , то мужчина рано или поздно также начнет развиваться.  Женщине нужно учиться ставить мужа впереди себя и  служить ему. Тогда муж будет служить ей. Тот факт, что женщина возмущается почему это она должна служить -говорит о ее большом эгоизме и как следствие  результат проявляется сразу в семье.  Мягкость всегда побеждает жесткость . Жесткость никогда не победит жесткость. Если муж плюнет в суп, ...значит у жены нет к нему уважения. Но для того, чтобы это осознать, а не злиться или обижаться  нужно как минимум этого захотеть. И задать себе вопрос , а что это вдруг такая ситуация... А чему она Соответствует  внутри меня...  ? А ситуация- просто зеркало.  Изменится суть - изменится и отражение. А так если нет мотивации  развиваться - можно и уйти или в ответ что нибудь сделать. Но ситуация все равно настигнет вновь .
С уважением.

----------

Galina (11.09.2014), Neroli (11.09.2014), Антончик (11.09.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ХХХ


но тут пришел поручикржевский и все опошлил )))))

----------

Фил (11.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

> но тут пришел поручикржевский и все опошлил )))))


Я очень рад, что Майя это написала.
А то Вы, Сергей, с Юрием, как два убеленных сединами мудреца учите:
близость - это самопожертвование, доверие, взаимопомощь.
А я, типа, ерунду какую то говорю, что нет универсального определения близости.

----------

Нико (11.09.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

На мой взгляд все довольно просто (и не нужны словари - эта квинтэссенция чужих размышлений, которые все равно предстоит переформулировать от себя). Близость это чувство открытости, доступности, готовности подойти близко и пустить близко. Ощущение, что нечего скрывать, нечего бояться.

----------

Альбина (11.09.2014), Монферран (20.10.2022), Сергей Хос (11.09.2014), Фил (11.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

Да это все понятно.
Но ведь надо же какую то прагматическую базу подвести, судя по всему вышесказанному?

----------


## Won Soeng

Ну, культ можно из чего угодно сделать  :Smilie:  Люди любят драматизировать идеи, придавать им большее значение, чем они того стоят  :Smilie: 

Достаточно осознавать те чувства, которые возникают и прекращаются, а не гоняться за переживаниями чего-то особенного.

----------

Альбина (11.09.2014), Антончик (11.09.2014), Монферран (20.10.2022), Сергей Ч (11.09.2014), Фил (11.09.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> А ситуация- просто зеркало.  Изменится суть - изменится и отражение. А так если нет мотивации развиваться - можно и уйти или в ответ что нибудь сделать. Но ситуация все равно настигнет вновь .


А вот интересно, любая ли ситуация - зеркало? 
Всегда ли нужно менять внутри, может быть нужно менять снаружи?
История про Будду вспомнилась, как в одной деревне ему принесли фрукты, он их обратно отдал, а в другой стали оскорблять, он и оскорбления обратно отдал, типа оставьте себе, несите домой. Это внешнее действие.

Хотя с другой стороны Будда тут и есть зеркало. 
Вообщем, я запуталась... Кто и что зеркало.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да это все понятно.
> Но ведь надо же какую то прагматическую базу подвести, судя по всему вышесказанному?


*Если это всё понятно* (включая ненужность словарей для любителей исключительно самостных размышлений, оборачивающихся сплошь и рядом выдумками), то, наверное, пусть тот, кому нужна ещё и прагматика в виде некой базы, сам её и подводит, по-за-быв о неизменно терзающем его странном и бесперспективном желании отыскать некое универсальное (т.е. независимое от контекста) определение очередного понятия?

----------

Фил (11.09.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Да это все понятно.
> Но ведь надо же какую то прагматическую базу подвести, судя по всему вышесказанному?


поменял буквы местами на одном из предложенных фантиков от жвачки, получилось странное слово integrum, напоминающее об интеграции, но это не то же самое. Вот и база, тут как тут: tag-intag

----------

Фил (11.09.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> *Если это всё понятно* (включая ненужность словарей для любителей исключительно самостных размышлений, оборачивающихся сплошь и рядом выдумками), то, наверное, пусть тот, кому нужна ещё и прагматика в виде некой базы, сам её и подводит, по-за-быв о неизменно терзающем его странном и бесперспективном желании отыскать некое универсальное (т.е. независимое от контекста) определение очередного понятия?


Вы предпочитаете выдумки составителей словарей?  :Smilie:  Они особенные, бессамостные?  :Wink:

----------

Монферран (20.10.2022), Фил (11.09.2014)

----------


## Люся Костина

> А вот интересно, любая ли ситуация - зеркало? 
> Всегда ли нужно менять внутри, может быть нужно менять снаружи?
> История про Будду вспомнилась, как в одной деревне ему принесли фрукты, он их обратно отдал, а в другой стали оскорблять, он и оскорбления обратно отдал, типа оставьте себе, несите домой. Это внешнее действие.
> 
> Хотя с другой стороны Будда тут и есть зеркало. 
> Вообщем, я запуталась... Кто и что зеркало.


Все есть ум и он един. Если нет отдающего нет и отдаваемого.  Если вы оставляете все как есть не вмешиваясь в нее с личными пожеланиями... То она сама будет меняться так как "должно быть"... Со стороны может казаться, что это человек что то делает, но на самом деле... Все происходит само. В тот момент когда поток " как есть" становится стабильным... Происходит прозрение ... Что нет ни" я" , ни " другого" .. А лишь само возникающая " игра видимостей" ...  Если вы задаете вопрос... Значит он вас тревожит...  Значит есть тот кто тревожится... И соответственно сразу же взаимозависимо  проявляется ситуация снаружи ,  Которая  соответствует предмету тревоги. Нет вопроса - нет ситуации. Так постигается принцип взаимозависимости и пустотность явлений от собственного бытия.  Ситуация возникает потому что она содержится в " уме"...  Если вы бодхисаттвы  то, ситуации могут возникать , но вопросов уже не будет... Потому что есть видение вещей как есть... И соответственно познается причинно следственная связь.  Вы просто действуете ...  Исходя из этого спонтанного видения вещей как есть. Пример прост: приходит человек с работы , когда он приходит вы уже видите в каком он состоянии.. И если вы это видеть, то действуете правильно  и тогда никто уже не будет плевать в суп... если он "плюет в суп", вы не обижаетесь, а видите в этом страдание человека.... Раздражение... Злость... Если так ведет себя мужчина, то женщина видит, что он отнесся к ней не уважительно, почему он относя не уважительно... Потому что  он не чувствует себя уважаемым сам... Т. Е это просто проекция на другого человека.  И исходя из этого понимания, она может уже действовать с мудростью.... Но в большинстве своем человек видит не чужое страдание, а свое... А причина- неведение.  Можно поменять обстановку, но неведение то осталось... Соответственно ничего изменилось.. Семейная карма самая трудная... И она быстро не меняется... Нужно терпение и время...

----------

Galina (11.09.2014), Neroli (11.09.2014), Фил (11.09.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы предпочитаете выдумки составителей словарей?  Они особенные, бессамостные?


Старый спор, старые "сам дурак" как аргумент... Могу сказать только то, что настаивающего на ненужности словарей и объявляющего вдруг определения, в них данные, выдумками (до этого говорилось о размышлениях), переубеждать смысла не вижу. Отчего и адресовал сказанное не ему.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Старый спор, старые "сам дурак" как аргумент... Могу сказать только то, что настаивающего на ненужности словарей и объявляющего вдруг определения, в них данные, выдумками (до этого говорилось о размышлениях), переубеждать смысла не вижу. Отчего и адресовал сказанное не ему.


Никакого спора, я просто спросил Вас, что Вы думаете о составителях словарей  :Smilie:  Не имею ничего против выдумок и самостных размышлений (напротив - считаю это естественным и небезобразным, тем, от чего вовсе не стоит ни отрекаться, ни отказываться), так что "сам дурак" это Вы по привычке вообразили  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (20.10.2022), Фил (11.09.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Никакого спора, я просто спросил Вас, что Вы думаете о составителях словарей


Пренебрегать словарями, помогающими выяснить или уточнить значение того или иного слова, -- глупость. Как назвать того, кому это неочевидно?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Пренебрегать словарями, помогающими выяснить или уточнить значение того или иного слова, -- глупость. Как назвать того, кому это неочевидно?


Дураком, я правильно Вас понимаю? Возражений не имею  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (20.10.2022)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Дураком, я правильно Вас понимаю? Возражений не имею


Ну, просторечивое "дурак" содержит эмоциональную коннотацию. Аккуратнее будет -- "глупцом" или "невеждой".

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну, просторечивое "дурак" содержит эмоциональную коннотацию. Аккуратнее будет -- "глупцом" или "невеждой".


Мне больше нравится дурак. Ведь дураку закон не писан. И на Руси дураки попадали туда, куда другим не попасть никак.

----------

Монферран (20.10.2022)

----------


## Won Soeng

Ну а если серьезно и по сути, я и не предлгаю пренебрегать словарями. Но размышлять над словарными определениями все равно самому приходится.

----------

Монферран (20.10.2022)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну а если серьезно и по сути, я и не предлгаю пренебрегать словарями. Но размышлять над словарными определениями все равно самому приходится.


А что, кто-то возражал против "думать самому надобно", что ранее было предъявлено Вами в кач-ве аргумента в пользу ненужности словарей? : )




> На мой взгляд все довольно просто (и не нужны словари - эта квинтэссенция чужих размышлений, которые все равно предстоит переформулировать от себя).


К слову, "переформулирование [словарных определений] от себя" приведёт к отсебятине (т.е. искажению), а не к плодотворному усвоению новой информации...

----------


## Won Soeng

Ладно, я и вправду напрасно решил Вас "подцепить" за, на мой взгляд, излишне пиететное отношение к словарным определениям  :Smilie:  Простите, это всего лишь мое мнение о Вас.

Но отсебятину разлюбить не заставите. Это единственное, что у всех у нас есть. Отчужатина ничем не лучше. А точнее - хуже, за тем редким исключением, когда Вы получаете наставления у самостоятельно (от себя) выбранного учителя. Насильственное же образование - на мой взгляд - порок системы. Как говорится, все должны быть одинаковыми, но некоторые должны быть другими (дураками). Почту за честь быть дураком. Люблю изобретать велосипеды и находить там, где другие теряют.

----------

Альбина (11.09.2014), Монферран (20.10.2022), Нико (11.09.2014), Фил (11.09.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ладно, я и вправду напрасно решил Вас "подцепить" за, на мой взгляд, излишне пиететное отношение к словарным определениям  Простите, это всего лишь мое мнение о Вас.


Правильно: самое время остановиться, чтоб опять, как уже было, не пришлось извиняться ещё и за стремление вывести меня из себя.
А что касается моего отношения к словарям, оно ровно такое, как необходимо переводчику: пользуюсь не одним и даже, бывает, не двумя словарями...
Потому чьё-то оценочное мнение/ля-ля-ля по поводу моего отношения к словарям -- не счи-то-во-е, ибо это -- не евойного... пусть даже неглупого, где-то в другом месте, ума дело. : )

----------


## Neroli

> Если так ведет себя мужчина, то женщина видит, что он отнесся к ней не уважительно, почему он относя не уважительно... Потому что  он не чувствует себя уважаемым сам... Т. Е это просто проекция на другого человека.  И исходя из этого понимания, она может уже действовать с мудростью.... Но в большинстве своем человек видит не чужое страдание, а свое... А причина- неведение.  Можно поменять обстановку, но неведение то осталось... Соответственно ничего изменилось.. Семейная карма самая трудная... И она быстро не меняется... Нужно терпение и время...


Скажите, Люся. Что Вы думаете о ситуации, когда женщина героически терпела все выходки своего тирана-муженька, а потом что-то в ней созрело, и она развернулась и ушла. Можно ли говорить, что она переросла ситуацию и неведения стало меньше? Или действительно стоящий результат должен выражаться только в изменении партнера или когда ситуация сама разваливается без усилий с ее стороны?

----------

Вишаут (11.09.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Правильно: самое время остановиться, чтоб опять, как уже было, не пришлось извиняться ещё и за стремление вывести меня из себя.
> А что касается моего отношения к словарям, оно ровно такое, как необходимо переводчику: пользуюсь не одним и даже, бывает, не двумя словарями...
> Потому чьё-то оценочное мнение/ла-ля-ля по поводу моего отношения к словарям -- не счи-то-во-е, ибо это -- не евойного... пусть даже неглупого ума дело. : )


А я не про Ваше отношение к словарям. Я про Ваше отношение к отсебятине  :Smilie:  Ничего плохого в ней не вижу (а словарями тоже пользуюсь и частенько, спасибо составителям за концентрированные сведения). Отсебятину не трожьте!  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (20.10.2022)

----------


## Neroli

> Правильно: самое время остановиться,


Эй, дуэлянты, шпаги в ножны))

----------


## Аурум

Кстати, почему тема названа "Любовь и просветление", а не "Плотская любовь и просветление"?
Ведь топикстартер имела ввиду именно половое соитие.

----------


## Neroli

> Кстати, почему тема названа "Любовь и просветление", а не "Плотская любовь и просветление"?


Потому что заранее известно, что уйдет в оффтопик))

----------


## Аурум

> Потому что заранее известно, что уйдет в оффтопик))


Особенно интересно смотрится фраза топикстартера "полюбить всех" в контексте чёткого обозначения темы как именно плотской любви. Типа, давать всем?

----------


## Won Soeng

Коитус и просветление. Кажется довольно короткая тема. Кстати, недавно узнал, что по русски надежнее говорить "пойдем", а не "пошли".

----------

Neroli (11.09.2014), Монферран (20.10.2022), Фил (11.09.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Особенно интересно смотрится фраза топикстартера "полюбить всех" в контексте чёткого обозначения темы как именно плотской любви. Типа, давать всем?


Если каждому давать, то сломается кровать. Народная мудрость.

----------


## Аурум

> Коитус и просветление. Кажется довольно короткая тема. Кстати, недавно узнал, что по русски надежнее говорить "пойдем", а не "пошли".


Так и переименовать тему нужно, я о том же. Коитус и просветление.
Коитесь, как говорится, и размножайтесь!

----------


## Юй Кан

> А я не про Ваше отношение к словарям. Я про Ваше отношение к отсебятине  Ничего плохого в ней не вижу (а словарями тоже пользуюсь и частенько, спасибо составителям за концентрированные сведения). Отсебятину не трожьте!


По четвергам опять пошли виляния с откатами от былого блефа к новому?.. %)
И откуда паника за отсебятину: не заметили, что ли, что Вашу отсебятину давно уже не поправляю, как и тут не давал анализа нелепицам в Вашем определении близости?

----------


## Neroli

> Так и переименовать тему нужно, я о том же. Коитус и просветление.
> Коитесь, как говорится, и размножайтесь!


Сейчас придет Фил и расскажет нам про "шаблон" поведения, называемый "коитус". 
Вот уж точно никто не должен, просто так захотелось))

----------

Фил (11.09.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Сейчас придет Фил и расскажет нам про "шаблон" поведения, называемый "коитус". 
> Вот уж точно никто не должен, просто так захотелось))


Ну, про шаблоны, так я и сам знатный коитусовед!

----------


## Нико

> Кстати, почему тема названа "Любовь и просветление", а не "Плотская любовь и просветление"?
> Ведь топикстартер имела ввиду именно половое соитие.


Чего пристал? Не только половое, но не безграничную безобъектную любовь ко всем живым существам. 

Кстати, почему у Аурума и Нероли тенденция менять аватарки в одно и то же время?))))

----------


## Аурум

> Чего пристал? Не только половое, но не безграничную безобъектную любовь ко всем живым существам.


Так в начале же шла речь именно о коитусах:



> Я сама уж начну. Чего общего имеет плотская любовь( не ко всем живым существам, а к одному человеку) с просветлением? Имеет ли? Или надо срочно полюбить всех?





> Что такое плотская любовь?





> Ну, это желание иметь сексуальные отношения с человеком. Надеюсь, тут можно об этом вести речь?






> Кстати, почему у Аурума и Нероли тенденция менять аватарки в одно и то же время?))))


Потому, что я обронил мозги!

----------

Neroli (11.09.2014), Нико (11.09.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (11.09.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Сейчас придет Фил и расскажет нам про "шаблон" поведения, называемый "коитус". 
> Вот уж точно никто не должен, просто так захотелось))


Да и тут так же точно . Пока в голове "должен"-не хочется, как только должен пропадает  - организм функционирует в "свободном" естественном для него режиме- все хочет.

----------

Фил (11.09.2014)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Так и переименовать тему нужно, я о том же. Коитус и просветление.


Если всё переименовывать, то половина тем будет называться «коитус и просветление», а другая — «копрос и просветление», так что уж лучше оставить как есть.

----------

Фил (11.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Сейчас придет Фил и расскажет нам про "шаблон" поведения, называемый "коитус". 
> Вот уж точно никто не должен, просто так захотелось))





> Да и тут так же точно . Пока в голове "должен"-не хочется, как только должен пропадает  - организм функционирует в "свободном" естественном для него режиме- все хочет.


Я понял! В следующий раз надо будет с коитуса начинать!
Вечная всем понятная и близкая тема!  :Smilie:

----------

Антончик (12.09.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> По четвергам опять пошли виляния с откатами от былого блефа к новому?.. %)
> И откуда паника за отсебятину: не заметили, что ли, что Вашу отсебятину давно уже не поправляю, как и тут не давал анализа нелепицам в Вашем определении близости?


Да Вы поправляйте на здоровье. Ваше отсебятина против моей - это нормально, только не придавайте своим (а тем более чужим идеям в Вашем понимании) слишком уж большого значения - и тогда все окей  :Smilie:  И уж лучше анализ, который можно обсудить, чем брошенное "невзначай" определение "нелепица". Я же вижу, что Вы завидуете.

----------

Монферран (20.10.2022), Фил (11.09.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Если всё переименовывать, то половина тем будет называться «коитус и просветление», а другая — «копрос и просветление», так что уж лучше оставить как есть.


Не всё так плохо как вам видится!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.09.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Не всё так плохо как вам видится!


Все гораздо хуже))

----------

Антон Соносон (11.09.2014), Аурум (11.09.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (11.09.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

Осталось "и просветление" убрать  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (11.09.2014), Монферран (20.10.2022), Цхултрим Тращи (11.09.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да Вы поправляйте на здоровье. Ваше отсебятина против моей - это нормально, только не придавайте своим (а тем более чужим идеям в Вашем понимании) слишком уж большого значения - и тогда все окей  И уж лучше анализ, который можно обсудить, чем брошенное "невзначай" определение "нелепица". Я же вижу, что Вы завидуете.


Смысл поправлять и анализировать, если обычно (уже несколько лет) норовите тут же -- на личности, сопровождая свою комплиментами, а мне предъявляя поучения и нелепые кажимости/"видимости", за какие, было дело, извинялись... В общем, повторюсь: поводов для тревог за Вон-Сонгову отсебятину нет. : )
На чём тут и завершим.

----------


## Альбина

> Я понял! В следующий раз надо будет с коитуса начинать!


)))))))Ну да, а че разглагольствовать то? ))) Фил, Простите мне мое хулиганство -я стараюсь.)

----------

Фил (11.09.2014)

----------


## Люся Костина

> Скажите, Люся. Что Вы думаете о ситуации, когда женщина героически терпела все выходки своего тирана-муженька, а потом что-то в ней созрело, и она развернулась и ушла. Можно ли говорить, что она переросла ситуацию и неведения стало меньше? Или действительно стоящий результат должен выражаться только в изменении партнера или когда ситуация сама разваливается без усилий с ее стороны?


Я не знаю этой ситуации, как и не знаю людей в ней участвующих.  Само понятие тиран каждый может трактовать по своему в силу развития у себя терпимости и лояльности к людям вообще.  То что приемлимо для одного ,неприемлимо для  другого. Если женщина привлекла в свою жизнь такого человека, она должна сама осознать зачем ..но зачастую люди даже  не осознают зачем они начинают жить вместе и рожать детей. .    В любом случае при наличии детей семью нужно всегда стараться сохранить  , если отношения плохие нужно их " поднимать" на новый уровень и ради себя с мужем и ради детей особенно. Какая модель сохранится в уме ребенка , так он и будет "строить "свои отношения. Если модель " просто терпеть" - то она такой будет и у детей. Терпеть до конца, в потом уйти.  Но эта модель ничему не учит человека. Т. Е человек продолжает верить что где то будет лучше ... И он не хочет осознать  , что сам создал такую ситуацию.   Любые отношения можно изменить к лучшему.. Исключения бывают , но реже.  Просто это непросто. И главное нужно понимать ради чего. Если женщина способна любить  в высоком понимании этого слова у нее в семье все будет хорошо.  Если нет, то как следствие  муж начинает агрессировать, пить..
Женщина, которая наполнена  , само достаточна , но при этом смиренна и ум свой не показывает без дела , если она проста и добра сердцем.похожа на красивый благо ухающий цветок . Рядом с такой женщиной мужчина расцветает, он начинает " тянуться" за ней.  Такая женщина никогда не будет одна  .   Если мужчина агрессирует на женщину это означает, что у нее обиды на мужа , претензии к нему. Она их может даже не озвучивать... Энергия сама так проявляется.. Что все чувствуется. 
Поэтому это вопрос тонкий. И у разных людей разные оттенки казалось бы одной и той же ситуации.  Но если вы начинаете разбираться  по родовой карме ... Матери, отца. И других родственников- это очень хорошо. Значит у вас есть возможность выйти из этой родовой программы, освободиться от нее... И уже у вас ,  и, например, у вашей дочери этой проблемы не будет...  
Просто от работать эти программы очень сложно, ведь они создавались поколениями. Ум не хочет смиряться, ему удобней всегда находить оправдания . И он их находит. Если ум оперирует неправильными знаниями и мыслями ... То они формируют искаженную картину мира, и ум подтверждает сам для себя " мол " я же говорил" что он или она  плохой( ая) - вот смотри... Так и есть.. Это порочный круг. Но его можно разорвать если хотя бы раз усомниться  в происходящем . Рассмотреть другие концепции, а не только те что удобны и доступны на данный момент конкретном человеку...

----------


## Нико

> Осталось "и просветление" убрать



"Просветление" убирать не к чему, т.к. все остаются надежды на то, что кто-то может примирить эти понятия.

----------


## Алик

> "Просветление" убирать не к чему, т.к. все остаются надежды на то, что кто-то может примирить эти понятия.


Когда ум ясен, то все истина, в том числе и коитус  :Smilie: .

----------


## Нико

> Когда ум ясен, то все истина, в том числе и коитус .


Это не только истина, это правда нашей жизни в сансаре. Принято говорить, что сансара и нирвана -- это одно и то же. Зачем тогда фальшивить, считая секс дурным делом, а медитацию -- хорошим? И типа "мороженое нельзя", это ведь сластолюбие и чревоугодничество. Мои гуру меня такому не учили. Двойственность восприятия, знаете ли, это серьёзное препятствие к просветлению.

----------


## Алик

> Я вам привела примеры своих обязательств перед детьми. Был бы у меня муж я бы и свои обязательства перед мужем сформулировала бы. Очень даже конкретно.

----------

Альбина (11.09.2014), Антончик (12.09.2014), Нико (11.09.2014), Паня (13.09.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> 


Уррааа.!!!!! Борщи варить не надо . )Носкам пару искать -не надо .) А про верность почему забыли написать?

----------

Алик (11.09.2014), Нико (11.09.2014)

----------


## Thaitali

> Что Вы думаете о ситуации, когда женщина героически терпела все выходки своего тирана-муженька, а потом что-то в ней созрело, и она развернулась и ушла. Можно ли говорить, что она переросла ситуацию и неведения стало меньше? Или действительно стоящий результат должен выражаться только в изменении партнера или когда ситуация сама разваливается без усилий с ее стороны?


бывают отношения, из которых лучше выйти и идти своим путем, имхо. В отношениях важно равно-правие, а ни кто-то кого-то выдвигает вперед и служит ему))или пытается изменить

----------

Алик (12.09.2014), Альбина (12.09.2014), Фил (12.09.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Уррааа.!!!!! Борщи варить не надо . )Носкам пару искать -не надо .) А про верность почему забыли написать?


 "...Субхути, о „всех Законах“ Истинносущий проповедовал как о не-Законах...." Верность нужно рассматривать как не-верность, поэтому она и называется верностью  :Smilie: .

----------


## Neroli

> бывают отношения, из которых лучше выйти и идти своим путем, имхо. В отношениях важно равно-правие, а ни кто-то кого-то выдвигает вперед и служит ему))или пытается изменить


У меня речь была не о попытке изменить, а о том якобы правиле, что когда внутреннее меняешься сама - меняется партнер. 
Ну т.е. я опять ищу критерии)), теперь: как понять что ситуация проработана правильно.

----------


## Алик

> У меня речь была не о попытке изменить, а о том якобы правиле, что когда внутреннее меняешься сама - меняется партнер.


Я бы перефразировал: не о якобы правиле, а о якобы внутренних изменениях. Иллюзия рождает только иллюзию.

----------


## Neroli

> Я бы перефразировал: не о якобы правиле, а о якобы внутренних изменениях. Иллюзия рождает только иллюзию.


Человек не может измениться?

----------


## Алик

> Человек не может измениться?


Мы думаем, что что-то меняется в зависимости от воли человека. На деле все - это результат кармы. Любое действие в настоящем - это следствие уже совершенных поступков, которые изменить нельзя, т.к. они уже в прошлом.

----------

Фил (12.09.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Мы думаем, что что-то меняется в зависимости от воли человека. На деле все - это результат кармы. Любое действие в настоящем - это следствие уже совершенных поступков, которые изменить нельзя, т.к. они уже в прошлом.


У вас есть выбор: написать на БФ или вместо этого полежать на диване. Неужели его карма за вас делает? А если вы решите вообще не писать и будете прилагать усилия к этому - это тоже результат кармы?

----------


## Антончик

> Мы думаем, что что-то меняется в зависимости от воли человека. На деле все - это результат кармы. Любое действие в настоящем - это следствие уже совершенных поступков, которые изменить нельзя, т.к. они уже в прошлом.


Не всё обусловлено, можно делать выбор в текущей ситуации, которая обусловлена. Иначе Учение и Путь не имели бы смысла.

----------

Neroli (12.09.2014)

----------


## Антончик

> У меня речь была не о попытке изменить, а о том якобы правиле, что когда внутреннее меняешься сама - меняется партнер. 
> Ну т.е. я опять ищу критерии)), теперь: как понять что ситуация проработана правильно.


ты по-моему слишком заморачиваешься на критериях. Мы же не в лаборатории с экспериментами и т.д. В жизни можно и чувствовать, и делать что-то, не дожидаясь "словесных формулировок", на основании понимания, которое ты ещё не выражаешь в формулах и критериях. Но которое можно на практике применить, и что-то сделать, и почувствовать, увидеть результат, осмыслить его, снова сделать - снова получить какой-то результат.
Гипотеза-проверка-гипотеза-проверка...

----------


## Neroli

> ты по-моему слишком заморачиваешься на критериях. Мы же не в лаборатории с экспериментами и т.д. В жизни можно и чувствовать, и делать что-то, не дожидаясь "словесных формулировок", на основании понимания, которое ты ещё не выражаешь в формулах и критериях.


Возможно.
К сожалению, я слишком часто обнаруживаю как ловко себя обманула. (В тех вопросах, которые угрожают эго))
Наверное поэтому хочется критериев. Хотя я понимаю, что их скорее всего нет.

----------


## Алик

> У вас есть выбор: написать на БФ или вместо этого полежать на диване. Неужели его карма за вас делает? А если вы решите вообще не писать и будете прилагать усилия к этому - это тоже результат кармы?


Любое действие - результат кармы. Кроме неосознанных, в которых не принимает участие мышление.

----------

Фил (12.09.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Любое действие - результат кармы.


Вряд ли.

----------

Сергей Хос (12.09.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Любое действие - результат кармы. Кроме неосознанных, в которых не принимает участие мышление.


В точности наоборот: самый прямой результат кармы - именно неосознанное действие.
А сознательный поступок, совершаемый на основе собственного решения, строит новую карму, будучи чистым творческим актом.
Именно поэтому в тантре _Кунжед гьялпо_ говорится:

если бы карма действительно имела полную власть,
Не существовало бы из-себя-рожденной мудрости.

----------

Neroli (12.09.2014), Антончик (12.09.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Не всё обусловлено, можно делать выбор в текущей ситуации, которая обусловлена. Иначе Учение и Путь не имели бы смысла.


Конечно же, нет никакого выбора - рассудок действует автоматически. Наличие выбора - это иллюзия, придуманная рассудком. Смысл создается рассудком, и , как и все рассудочное, также является иллюзией).

----------

Сергей Ч (12.09.2014), Фил (12.09.2014)

----------


## Алик

> В точности наоборот: самый прямой результат кармы - именно неосознанное действие.
> А сознательный поступок, совершаемый на основе собственного решения, строит новую карму, будучи чистым творческим актом.
> Именно поэтому в тантре _Кунжед гьялпо_ говорится:
> 
> если бы карма действительно имела полную власть,
> Не существовало бы из-себя-рожденной мудрости.


Виноват, поправлюсь - интуитивных, а не неосознанных ).

----------

Фил (12.09.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Конечно же, нет никакого выбора - рассудок действует автоматически.


То есть данное сообщение написано вами автоматически? ))
Что именно в данном случае для вас "автоматичность"?

----------


## Фил

> То есть данное сообщение написано вами автоматически? ))
> Что именно в данном случае для вас "автоматичность"?


Невозможно было "не писать" сообщение.
О том что якобы был какой-то выбор - фантазии post factum.

----------

Алик (12.09.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Невозможно было "не писать" сообщение.
> О том что якобы был какой-то выбор - фантазии post factum.


Я спрашиваю не о самом акте написания, а о содержании написанного: как это содержание возникает на основе автоматизма?

----------

Фил (12.09.2014)

----------


## Алик

> То есть данное сообщение написано вами автоматически? ))
> Что именно в данном случае для вас "автоматичность"?


Автоматичность - она и есть автоматичность , т.е. зависимость от начальных условий без свободы выбора. )

----------

Фил (12.09.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Автоматичность - она и есть автоматичность , т.е. зависимость от начальных условий без свободы выбора. )


Алик, простите меня, но

----------


## Алик

> 


Как скажете  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Я спрашиваю не о самом акте написания, а о содержании написанного: как это содержание возникает на основе автоматизма?


 А физические действия чем то отличаются от мыслеобразования?
Я понимаю, что это разные сферы, материальная и не-материальная, 
но мысли также подвержены факторам становления и разрушения.
Какая принципиальная разница между актом написания и содержанием сообщения?

----------

Алик (12.09.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Как скажете


Причем, как вы понимаете, это у меня автоматически запостилось. Я тут не при чем))

----------

Алик (12.09.2014), Антончик (12.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Я тут не при чем))


Зря иронизируете.

----------


## Аурум

> Мы думаем, что что-то меняется в зависимости от воли человека. На деле все - это результат кармы.


Чем это, по-вашему, отличается от "На всё воля аллаха!" ?

----------


## Фил

> Чем это, по-вашему, отличается от "На всё воля аллаха!" ?


Аллаха нет.
Последняя соломинка - оборвана.
Чистая свобода.

----------

Алик (12.09.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Аллаха нет.
> Последняя соломинка - оборвана.
> Чистая свобода.


То, что карма _есть_ — тоже только _вера_.

----------

Фил (12.09.2014)

----------


## Thaitali

> У меня речь была не о попытке изменить, а о том якобы правиле, что когда внутреннее меняешься сама - меняется партнер. 
> Ну т.е. я опять ищу критерии)), теперь: как понять что ситуация проработана правильно.


я скорее, наверное, Люсе ответила :Smilie:  Что не всегда женщина должна терпеть, угождать и скрывать свой ум)
а так, если меняешься сама -партнер скорее всего как-то тоже меняется внутренне, медленно (или начинает сопротивляться изменениям), или он меняется на другого партнера. Если изменения глубокие, то меняется и образ жизни и окружение)

----------


## Фил

> То, что карма _есть_ — тоже только _вера_.


Да и хрен с ней - с кармой.
Это исключительно буддийская финтифлюшка. Чтоб мозг не взорвался раньше времени. 
Как клапан в скороварке.
Иначе говорить будет не о чем.
Только "Му".


Явления и события будут происходить и в отсутствие кармы  :Smilie: 

Это, в общем, как подкова над дверью, которая приносит счастье независимо от того, верите Вы в это или нет  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (12.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Да и хрен с ней - с кармой.
> Это исключительно буддийская финтифлюшка. Чтоб мозг не взорвался раньше времени. 
> Как клапан в скороварке.
> Иначе говорить будет не о чем.
> Только "Му".
> 
> 
> Явления и события будут происходить и в отсутствие кармы 
> 
> Это, в общем, как подкова над дверью, которая приносит счастье независимо от того, верите Вы в это или нет


Поо-моему, не признавать карму -- это нигилизм.

----------


## Фил

> Поо-моему, не признавать карму -- это нигилизм.


Как можно не признавать то, чему нет определения?
Это и признавать то не получиться.
Вы признаете то, что Будда, обретя всеведение, увидел, что такое - карма.

Но Вы признавать карму не можете, потому что ВЫ - не видите что это.
А я не могу ее не признавать - по той же самой причине.

----------

Алик (12.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Как можно не признавать то, чему нет определения?
> Это и признавать то не получиться.
> Вы признаете то, что Будда, обретя всеведение, увидел, что такое - карма.
> 
> Но Вы признавать карму не можете, потому что ВЫ - не видите что это.
> А я не могу ее не признавать - по той же самой причине.


Я признаю карму, потому что о ней довольно подробно и логично рассказано в разных источниках. Этих источников так много, что не обращать внимание на этот вопрос, который объясняет всё наше бытие, довольно глупо. Кажется, Тилопа сказал Наропе, что, пока не обретёшь высшую мудрость, будь очень осторожен с кармой. )

И воззрение в буддизме является воззрением о взаимозависимости, что идентично карме.

----------


## Фил

> Я признаю карму, потому что о ней довольно подробно и логично рассказано в разных источниках. Этих источников так много, что не обращать внимание на этот вопрос, который объясняет всё наше бытие, довольно глупо. Кажется, Тилопа сказал Наропе, что, пока не обретёшь высшую мудрость, будь очень осторожен с кармой. )
> 
> И воззрение в буддизме является воззрением о взаимозависимости, что идентично карме.


Уже много раз обсуждали различные примеры "нелогичной" цепи событий.
О логике, по моему, в связи с кармой, речь не идет. Это исключительно западная зацепка за буддизм, как за религию логики.

Хотя зачем здесь буддизм, можно просто оставить логику.


Что буддисты могут признавать, так это Будду, причем неважно, была эта историческая личность или нет.
Это доступный объект.

Вы мне скажите, поскольку Вы - там. 
Что, разве местные этнические буддисты заморачиваются какой-то логикой?
Я слушал лекции тамошних тхер, логика там ни при чем.

----------


## Фил

И уже если Вы занимаетесь Гелуг, то что, в Гелуг есть логика?
В крутых шапках, молитвенных барабанах, посвящениях, подношениях, передачах, вангах, лунгах?

Вы заметьте, что на западе, в условиях отсутствия буддийских традиций, стараются адаптировать исключительно ободранные до логики варианты, типа "калифорниского дзен" или "талмудической тхеравады". Вот где логика, но не на Тибете.

----------

Паня (13.09.2014), Сергей Ч (12.09.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (13.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Уже много раз обсуждали различные примеры "нелогичной" цепи событий.
> О логике, по моему, в связи с кармой, речь не идет. Это исключительно западная зацепка за буддизм, как за религию логики.
> 
> Хотя зачем здесь буддизм, можно просто оставить логику.
> 
> 
> Что буддисты могут признавать, так это Будду, причем неважно, была эта историческая личность или нет.
> Это доступный объект.
> 
> ...


При чём тут тхеры? Мой круг общения обычно состоит из людей с титулом геше и типа того. Они совершенно логичны в своих объяснениях разных тем буддизма. Наоборот, западники любят всякие красивости там и вопросы о психологии чаще задают. А если ты 20 лет проучился в монастыре, ум уже по-другому работает. Если же говорить об обычных буддистах, не учёных, то у них главное -- побольше начитать МАНИ, да и слово "карма" они употребляют постоянно, ежедневно. Может, последние толком и не знают, что это такое, но привыкли объяснять им всю свою жизнь.

Добавлю, что тонкие механизмы действия кармы являются недоступными для прямого восприятия, только разве что для Будды. Но общий принцип вполне доступен.

----------

Алик (12.09.2014), Фил (12.09.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Уже много раз обсуждали различные примеры "нелогичной" цепи событий.
> О логике, по моему, в связи с кармой, речь не идет. Это исключительно западная зацепка за буддизм, как за религию логики.


Один пятидесятник доказывал мне абсолютную, по его мнению, логичность христианства.  :Wink: 
Так и говорил, что христианство — абсолютно логичная религия!

А по поводу этого поста Алика, так фатализмом отдаёт.

----------

Сергей Ч (12.09.2014), Фил (12.09.2014)

----------


## Антончик

про свободный выбор сделал отдельную тему http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=23990
дабы здесь не оффтопить

----------

Алик (12.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Один пятидесятник доказывал мне абсолютную, по его мнению, логичность христианства. 
> Так и говорил, что христианство — абсолютно логичная религия!
> 
> А по поводу этого поста Алика, так фатализмом отдаёт.


Если с накопленной кармой ничего не делать, она будет потихоньку проявляться, да. И, более того, увеличиваться. Т.е. мы не пожнём плоды того, что сами не совершили, но только того, что нами сделано. Но карму можно и изменить, так что тут нет фатализма. Например, можно продлить свою жизнь, делая определённые практики.

----------


## Фил

> Один пятидесятник доказывал мне абсолютную, по его мнению, логичность христианства. 
> Так и говорил, что христианство — абсолютно логичная религия!


Я об этом и говорю, что козырять тем, что что-то правильное, потому-что - логичное совершенно неуместно.
Я думаю у пятидесятника все было просто офигенно логично.




> А по поводу этого поста Алика, так фатализмом отдаёт.


Нет!  :Smilie: 
Фатализм - это когда все предопределено.
А здесь - ничего не предопределено.
Отсутствие выбора не тождественно предопределенности.

----------

Алик (12.09.2014), Паня (13.09.2014), Сергей Ч (12.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Но общий принцип вполне доступен.


Совершенно не хочется в это углубляться, но общие принципы описываются общими же словами.

----------


## Фил

> Мой круг общения обычно состоит из людей с титулом геше и типа того. Они совершенно логичны в своих объяснениях разных тем буддизма.


 А есть геше, которые на Ваш взгляд не логичны?
Или может быть они есть, но Вы с ними не общаетесь, потому что они - не логичны?

----------


## Нико

> Совершенно не хочется в это углубляться, но общие принципы описываются общими же словами.


Например, мы сразу можем ощутить, что с определённым человеком у нас есть какая-то карма. То есть мы просто не можем даже вступить в эти отношения, если ранее не была создана карма. Особенно это чувствуется с учителями, при виде некоторых, при первой же встрече возникает очень необычное чувство. А на других смотришь безразлично. Но это просто один из примеров. Конечно, нельзя всё сваливать только на карму. То есть сидеть без работы и думать: "У меня нет кармы получить работу". Обычно прилагаются усилия. И в этом свобода выбора как раз и состоит.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Конечно же, нет никакого выбора - рассудок действует автоматически. Наличие выбора - это иллюзия, придуманная рассудком. Смысл создается рассудком, и , как и все рассудочное, также является иллюзией).


Впринципе согласен. Но это не простая тема. Религиозные люди привыкли понимать это слишком буквально, типа вообще нет никакой свободы выборы, даже относительной, вот и приводят "аргументы" типа вы ведь можете выбирать писать вам на форуме или нет, а также выбирать слова для своих сообщений. Другая крайность, это некая абсолютная свобода выбора, которую обосновывают какими-то религиозными концепциями типа "души", "изначального самосущего ума" и т.п. Абсолютная свобода выбора- это абстракция от реального процесса формирования волевого акта человека, который на самом деле зависит от многих факторов.
Кстати, недавно попалась книга Дика Свааба "Мы — это наш мозг. От матки до Альцгеймера". Это нидерландский нейробиолог, специализирующийся в области исследований головного мозга. Так вот, автор книги поиводит обоснование того, что все действия и поведение настолько полностью определены имеющимся мозгом, что в этом смысле, свободная воля— лишь приятная иллюзия.

http://ru.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9...B5%D1%80%D0%B0

----------

Алик (12.09.2014), Паня (13.09.2014), Фил (12.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> А есть геше, которые на Ваш взгляд не логичны?
> Или может быть они есть, но Вы с ними не общаетесь, потому что они - не логичны?


Геше не могут быть не логичны, только у них разная степень логичности. Я по натуре люблю логиков), т.е. обычно с человеком надо о чём-то поговорить, и если он не логичен, скучно).

----------


## Фил

> Геше не могут быть не логичны, только у них разная степень логичности. Я по натуре люблю логиков), т.е. обычно с человеком надо о чём-то поговорить, и если он не логичен, скучно).


С Трунгпой я думаю было бы нескучно!
Только для того, чтобы хоть как-то обосновать и примирить его нелогичность придумали термин crazy wizdom.
Но логики это не добавляет.

----------


## Фил

А потом, Вы не думали о том, что Вы выбираете себе логичных геше, потому что остальные а-логичные находятся вне Вашего поля зрения?

----------


## Фил

Увеличением логичности над религиозностью в христианстве является протестантизм.
Где теперь нет ни священников, ни храмов, ни таинств, ни икон, ни крестов. Сохранилась пара символических обрядов.
Я слышал, что есть даже работа некоего протестантского теолога, которая показывает, 
что Иисус Христос лишний в Новом Завете и вообще ему (Новому Завету) не соответствует.

В принципе, если продолжать дальше, то протестанты элиминируют сами себя.
Точная такая же участь будет ждать западный вариант буддизма, который постепенно растворяется в секулярных институтах. С легкой подачи буддистов от точных наук.

----------

Алик (12.09.2014), Паня (13.09.2014), Сергей Ч (12.09.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (13.09.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Точная такая же участь будет ждать западный вариант буддизма, который постепенно растворяется в секулярных институтах. С легкой подачи буддистов от точных наук.


На эту тему мне понравился ответ бханте Топпера:

ВОПРОС: — Вы же согласны что ни наличие статуэток, ни издавание определенных звуков,  к Ниббане не приблизят.

БТ: — Всё это помогает сохранить буддизм, как учение и религию на протяжении вот уже 2600 лет.
Я тоже когда-то примерно как вы думал. А потом саду Ратанасара, ещё в девяностые сказал мне такую вещь: религия похожа на дерево. У дерева есть сердцевина и кора. У религии есть внутренняя суть и внешние ритуалы.

Если у дерева сгниёт сердцевина, то такое дерево умрёт. Но если сердцевина жива, а коры нет, дерево тоже умрёт. Также и религия: если мы удалим всё то, что кажется вам лишним, такой буддизм просуществует лет 50 - 100, а потом тихо умрёт. Потому, что вся эта атрибутика, весь этот ритуал и традиции являются той оградой и корой, которые сохраняют сердцевину.

Конечно при таком подходе можно свалиться в обрядоверие, когда вместо сути люди начинают видеть только внешнюю сторону. И такое очень нередко происходит. Но такой подход всё-таки зависит от личных качеств человека. По крайней мере для тех, кто хочет увидеть Дхамму во всей полноте, Путь остаётся. А уж пользоваться или нет - это личное дело каждого.

----------

Алик (12.09.2014), Антончик (12.09.2014), Фил (12.09.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Увеличением логичности над религиозностью в христианстве является протестантизм.
> Где теперь нет ни священников, ни храмов, ни таинств, ни икон, ни крестов. Сохранилась пара символических обрядов.


По-вашему выходит, что логичность — это отсечение всего, что не нравится.

----------


## Альбина

> бывают отношения, из которых лучше выйти и идти своим путем, имхо. В отношениях важно равно-правие, а ни кто-то кого-то выдвигает вперед и служит ему))или пытается изменить


Бывает, даже не то,что думаешь -лучше или хуже, можно даже без эгоистичных дерганий за лучшей жизнью и желаний себя изменить или партнера понять,что все изменилось и уже ничего оставить в прежнем состоянии нельзя, что называется нутром чувствуешь- что-то вместе с изменениями уехало и его не вернуть, ты бессилен -нет выбора,человек все-равно тебе остается близким, изменились оба и отпустили друг друга . Вот как тут в карму  не начнешь верить .?

----------

Thaitali (12.09.2014), Сергей Ч (12.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> С Трунгпой я думаю было бы нескучно!
> Только для того, чтобы хоть как-то обосновать и примирить его нелогичность придумали термин crazy wizdom.
> Но логики это не добавляет.


Трунгпу я обожаю, а эта традиция, забыла как по-тибетски она звучит, кстати, достаточно редка в Тибете.

----------

Фил (12.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> А потом, Вы не думали о том, что Вы выбираете себе логичных геше, потому что остальные а-логичные находятся вне Вашего поля зрения?


Я выбираю тех, с кем есть кармическая связь). Как правило, (как Пема любит обычно хвастаться), они все незаурядные люди. )

----------


## Аурум

> Я выбираю тех, с кем есть кармическая связь). Как правило, (как Пема любит обычно хвастаться), они все незаурядные люди. )


Вы не можете знать с кем у вас есть кармическая связь.

----------

Сергей Хос (12.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Вы не можете знать с кем у вас есть кармическая связь.


Я ж только выше об этом писала! Это одна из самых простых вещей в карме))))).

----------


## Фил

> По-вашему выходит, что логичность — это отсечение всего, что не нравится.


Нет, логичность - это рациональность.
Постижение посредством разума.
Разум - аналитический, разбивающий инструмент. Это - перфоратор, или отбойный молоток.
Целое разумом не понять, только части, которые потом разумом не собрать, он откажется это делать и вскипит.

Вспомните поэта "умом Россию не понять".

----------

Алик (12.09.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Нет, логичность - это рациональность.
> Постижение посредством разума.
> Разум - аналитический, разбивающий инструмент. Это - перфоратор, или отбойный молоток.
> Целое разумом не понять, только части, которые потом разумом не собрать, он откажется это делать и вскипит.
> 
> Вспомните поэта "умом Россию не понять".


Рациональность — это крайне субъективное понятие. Что рационально для одного, то иррационально для другого. Рациональность не имеет общего и универсального объективного референта.
Так что, как ни крути, получится: "Это мне нравится, значит это рационально! А это — не нравится, иррациональная фигня!"

----------

Фил (12.09.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Рациональность — это крайне субъективное понятие. Что рационально для одного, то иррационально для другого. Рациональность не имеет общего и универсального объективного референта.
> Так что, как ни крути, получится: "Это мне нравится, значит это рационально! А это — не нравится, иррациональная фигня!"


Я полагаю, рациональность - это метод.
Ratio - дробь. Это анализ, разделение.

Полный бред может быть вполне рациональным, например: толкователь снов или какая нибудь полная христианская бесология. 
Иррационально не значит бредово, хотя с рациональной точки зрения это почти всегда - бред.

Синтез - иррационален.

----------

Алик (12.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Я полагаю, рациональность - это метод.
> Ratio - дробь. Это анализ, разделение.
> 
> Полный бред может быть вполне рациональным, например: толкователь снов или какая нибудь полная христианская бесология. 
> Иррационально не значит бредово, хотя с рациональной точки зрения это почти всегда - бред.
> 
> Синтез - иррационален.


А что общего это имеет с любовью и просветлением?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы не можете знать с кем у вас есть кармическая связь.


Но можем догадываться ))

----------

Neroli (12.09.2014), Нико (13.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

Возвращаясь к стартовой теме:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpv7UHLJ2Jc

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Возвращаясь к стартовой теме:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpv7UHLJ2Jc


Видеоряд дурацкий, совершенно не соответствует тексту.

----------


## Нико

> Видеоряд дурацкий, совершенно не соответствует тексту.



Зато песня хороша).

----------

Альбина (13.09.2014)

----------


## Люся Костина

> бывают отношения, из которых лучше выйти и идти своим путем, имхо. В отношениях важно равно-правие, а ни кто-то кого-то выдвигает вперед и служит ему))или пытается изменить


В отношениях равноправия невозможно , так как любые отношения двойственны. Служение возможно лишь при свободе , а когда человек несвободен  возможно лишь приспособление. Когда вы "служите" вы забываете себя настолько , что можете обрести просветление..   Служить можно кому угодно... Мужу, детям... Отцу или матери... Другу или врагу... Истинное служение- это способ забыть себя... И познать свою природу. " Равноправия " хочет только эго и оно же чувствует себя ущемленным  когда   Речь заходит о преданности и служении.. Потому что для него это смерть.  Есть буддийская притча о семи женах.  
Если ты хочешь" возвыситься" будь ниже всех... Океан находится ниже всех и потому все реки в него вливаются .  
И это никак не принижает женщину и не возвышает мужчину.. Это лишь  метод жить гармонично  и наиболее быстрый способ познать свою природу. 
Но можно и уйти- :Smilie:  ... Просто так..

----------


## Thaitali

> Истинное служение- это способ забыть себя... И познать свою природу.


я вот наоборот, пытаюсь познать/понять себя, свою природу, погрузиться вглубь, а не забыть себя :Smilie: ) 
если у партнеров есть уважение, понимание и мудрость - равноправие вполне возможно, имхо.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.09.2014)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> " Равноправия " хочет только эго и оно же чувствует себя ущемленным  когда   Речь заходит о преданности и служении.. Потому что для него это смерть.


Отнюдь не всегда так. У многих преданность и служение выливается в то, что эго только становится больше. А равноправие в этом случае, наоборот, позволяет уменьшить эго, так как оно не может больше подпитываться идеей служения и преданности.

----------

Thaitali (13.09.2014), Нико (13.09.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Но можем догадываться ))


Армянское радио спрашивают:
— Как уберечь горжетку от выпадания волос?
Армянское радио отвечает:
— Что такое горжетка, мы не знаем, но _догадываемся_! Рекомендуем меньше ездить на велосипеде без трусов, а также не мыться жесткой мочалкой.

 :Big Grin:

----------

Балдинг (13.09.2014), Фил (13.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Отнюдь не всегда так. У многих преданность и служение выливается в то, что эго только становится больше. А равноправие в этом случае, наоборот, позволяет уменьшить эго, так как оно не может больше подпитываться идеей служения и преданности.


Да, это верно. В одном буддийском центре была одна пожилая женщина, которая была очень предана гуру, но многие её считали глупой фанатичкой, в том числе и сам этот гуру. Потом обстоятельства изменились, и гуру поставил её руководить практически центром. Некоторое количество лет она тешила своё самолюбие, введя в центре свои порядки. Сейчас её больше нет. Вот и весь сказ.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.09.2014)

----------


## Балдинг

> Я сама уж начну. Чего общего имеет плотская любовь( не ко всем живым существам, а к одному человеку) с просветлением? Имеет ли? Или надо срочно полюбить всех?


Уважаемые коллеги, был чрезвычайно удивлен, каким образом можно было сподобиться на буддийском форуме (обратите внимание, не на форуме, например, танцоров, или лирических поэтов) настрочить 24 листа словоблудия на, казалось бы, очевидную тему. 
Но, пользуясь тем, что суббота, нашел в себе силы, чтобы не полениться высказаться (вопреки положению канона о том, о чем должно говорить) на предложенную тему.
Сдается мне, что плотская любовь - довольно тяжелое омрачение. Также сдается мне, что это понятно любому нормальному человеку, не являющемуся буддистом.
Оправданием полового акта является осознанное намерение способствовать:
а) говоря нормальным языком - появлению на Земле нового человека;
б) говоря в буддийских понятиях - созданию нового/новых вместилищ для "потока сознания" какого-нибудь залетного жс.
Все, что свыше того - от лукавого.

----------


## Нико

> Уважаемые коллеги, был чрезвычайно удивлен, каким образом можно было сподобиться на буддийском форуме (обратите внимание, не на форуме, например, танцоров, или лирических поэтов) настрочить 24 листа словоблудия на, казалось бы, очевидную тему. 
> Но, пользуясь тем, что суббота, нашел в себе силы, чтобы не полениться высказаться (вопреки положению канона о том, о чем должно говорить) на предложенную тему.
> Сдается мне, что плотская любовь - довольно тяжелое омрачение. Также сдается мне, что это понятно любому нормальному человеку, не являющемуся буддистом.
> Оправданием полового акта является осознанное намерение способствовать:
> а) говоря нормальным языком - появлению на Земле нового человека;
> б) говоря в буддийских понятиях - созданию нового/новых вместилищ для "потока сознания" какого-нибудь залетного жс.
> Все, что свыше того - от лукавого.


Вы забыли про тантру, про святое забыли).

----------


## Альбина

> б) говоря в буддийских понятиях - созданию нового/новых вместилищ для "потока сознания" какого-нибудь залетного жс.


А вдруг жс летит в ад или в мир голодных духов? . Не сострадательнее  ли перехватить беднягу? :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Уважаемые коллеги, был чрезвычайно удивлен, каким образом можно было сподобиться на буддийском форуме (обратите внимание, не на форуме, например, танцоров, или лирических поэтов) настрочить 24 листа словоблудия на, казалось бы, очевидную тему. 
> Но, пользуясь тем, что суббота, нашел в себе силы, чтобы не полениться высказаться (вопреки положению канона о том, о чем должно говорить) на предложенную тему.
> Сдается мне, что плотская любовь - довольно тяжелое омрачение. Также сдается мне, что это понятно любому нормальному человеку, не являющемуся буддистом.
> Оправданием полового акта является осознанное намерение способствовать:
> а) говоря нормальным языком - появлению на Земле нового человека;
> б) говоря в буддийских понятиях - созданию нового/новых вместилищ для "потока сознания" какого-нибудь залетного жс.
> Все, что свыше того - от лукавого.


Это какой-то христианский подход. Создание нового вместилища для потока сознания —это не обязательно благой поступок. А дарование партнёру чувства безопасности, которое обычно возникает после полового акта —не обязательно неблагой.

----------

Фил (14.09.2014)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> Уважаемые коллеги, был чрезвычайно удивлен, каким образом можно было сподобиться на буддийском форуме (обратите внимание, не на форуме, например, танцоров, или лирических поэтов) настрочить 24 листа словоблудия на, казалось бы, очевидную тему. 
> Но, пользуясь тем, что суббота, нашел в себе силы, чтобы не полениться высказаться (вопреки положению канона о том, о чем должно говорить) на предложенную тему.
> Сдается мне, что плотская любовь - довольно тяжелое омрачение. Также сдается мне, что это понятно любому нормальному человеку, не являющемуся буддистом.
> Оправданием полового акта является осознанное намерение способствовать:
> а) говоря нормальным языком - появлению на Земле нового человека;
> б) говоря в буддийских понятиях - созданию нового/новых вместилищ для "потока сознания" какого-нибудь залетного жс.
> Все, что свыше того - от лукавого.


Было бы желание, а оправдания найдутся. Для всего! Посмотрите-ка эту тему "Буддизм и алкоголь".




> А вдруг жс летит в ад или в мир голодных духов? . Не сострадательнее  ли перехватить беднягу?


Карма беспощадна и неумолима. Провести ее не удастся:
"Одна девушка заблудилась в горах и там на нее напал какой-то нищий старик и попытался изнасиловать. Девушка отбилась и убежала, и рассказала обо всем дома. Эта история быстро разлетелась по всей деревне и люди очень возмутились и собрались было все вместе поймать этого старика и проучить его хорошенько. Но когда девушка подробно описала приметы обидчика, люди поняли что это не кто иной как Друкпа Кюнле – святой старец безумной мудрости, живший в горах. Никто не осмелился поднять руку на йогина все разошлись по домам. А родители девушки стали винить ее в том что она отказала такому человеку и заставили ее пойти в горы, разыскать там старика и отдаться ему, потому что не может быть такого что Друкпа Кюнле делал что-либо без скрытого умысла, ведь это реализованный тантрический мастер. Девушка пошла в горы и через некоторое время разыскала старика. Он вел себя совсем по-другому, не бросался более на нее, а осведомился, зачем она пришла к нему. Девушка сильно смущаясь напомнила ему недавний случай в горах, рассказала как она пришла домой и выяснилось что напал на нее не кто-нибудь а сам Друкпа Кюнле, и сказала что теперь она поняла свою ошибку и пришла для того чтобы он мог завершить свой умысел.
Старик рассмеялся и сказал: «Милая девушка, неужто ты думаешь что можно теперь наверстать упущенное? Сансара переменчива и дважды в одну воду не войдешь. Был у меня один друг, йогин, который имел очень большие способности, но в практике своей был страшно ленив и таким образом потратил свою человеческую жизнь совершенно зря. Недавно он скончался, и я знал о том, что ему предстоит переродиться в облике животного. Я хотел помочь ему и тот момент, когда ты заблудилась в горах и наткнулась на меня, как раз был моментом его нового перерождения, и если бы ты забеременела от меня, то сыном твоим был бы мой друг – ленивый йогин, и таким образом у него мог быть еще один шанс. Но карма неумолима и ты отбилась и не дала мне совершить задуманное. Видимо, ничего не могло уже ему помочь и вскоре после того как ты убежала некий осел в деревне залез на ослицу, которая была посговорчивее чем ты и быть теперь моему другу ослом… Так что иди домой, милая, не любви твоей я искал. Будь счастлива и никогда не будь ленива!»"

----------

Neroli (14.09.2014), Альбина (14.09.2014), Нико (14.09.2014), Сергей Хос (14.09.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Армянское радио спрашивают:
> — Как уберечь горжетку от выпадания волос?
> Армянское радио отвечает:
> — Что такое горжетка, мы не знаем, но _догадываемся_! Рекомендуем меньше ездить на велосипеде без трусов, а также не мыться жесткой мочалкой.


Вы про это?

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> Вы про это?


Артемий Лебедев наверное разрабатывал  :Kiss:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

Горжетка:

----------


## Альбина

> Было бы желание, а оправдания найдутся. Для всего! Посмотрите-ка эту тему "Буддизм и алкоголь".
> 
> 
> Карма беспощадна и неумолима. Провести ее не удастся:
> "Одна девушка заблудилась в горах и там на нее напал какой-то нищий старик и попытался изнасиловать. Девушка отбилась и убежала, и рассказала обо всем дома. Эта история быстро разлетелась по всей деревне и люди очень возмутились и собрались было все вместе поймать этого старика и проучить его хорошенько. Но когда девушка подробно описала приметы обидчика, люди поняли что это не кто иной как Друкпа Кюнле – святой старец безумной мудрости, живший в горах. Никто не осмелился поднять руку на йогина все разошлись по домам. А родители девушки стали винить ее в том что она отказала такому человеку и заставили ее пойти в горы, разыскать там старика и отдаться ему, потому что не может быть такого что Друкпа Кюнле делал что-либо без скрытого умысла, ведь это реализованный тантрический мастер. Девушка пошла в горы и через некоторое время разыскала старика. Он вел себя совсем по-другому, не бросался более на нее, а осведомился, зачем она пришла к нему. Девушка сильно смущаясь напомнила ему недавний случай в горах, рассказала как она пришла домой и выяснилось что напал на нее не кто-нибудь а сам Друкпа Кюнле, и сказала что теперь она поняла свою ошибку и пришла для того чтобы он мог завершить свой умысел.
> Старик рассмеялся и сказал: «Милая девушка, неужто ты думаешь что можно теперь наверстать упущенное? Сансара переменчива и дважды в одну воду не войдешь. Был у меня один друг, йогин, который имел очень большие способности, но в практике своей был страшно ленив и таким образом потратил свою человеческую жизнь совершенно зря. Недавно он скончался, и я знал о том, что ему предстоит переродиться в облике животного. Я хотел помочь ему и тот момент, когда ты заблудилась в горах и наткнулась на меня, как раз был моментом его нового перерождения, и если бы ты забеременела от меня, то сыном твоим был бы мой друг – ленивый йогин, и таким образом у него мог быть еще один шанс. Но карма неумолима и ты отбилась и не дала мне совершить задуманное. Видимо, ничего не могло уже ему помочь и вскоре после того как ты убежала некий осел в деревне залез на ослицу, которая была посговорчивее чем ты и быть теперь моему другу ослом… Так что иди домой, милая, не любви твоей я искал. Будь счастлива и никогда не будь ленива!»"


Вот именно, что мудрость безумная . Зачем насиловать девушку, можно было ей объяснить ей суть проблемы "Так мол и так . Я вот такой-то надо помочь человеку"- глядищь и иогину не пришлось ослом перерождаться . Ох уж эти мудрые старцы. :Big Grin:

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> Вот именно, что мудрость безумная . Зачем насиловать девушку, можно было ей объяснить ей суть проблемы "Так мол и так . Я вот такой-то надо помочь человеку"- глядищь и иогину не пришлось ослом перерождаться . Ох уж эти мудрые старцы.


 :Big Grin:  Вы гораздо умнее чем Друкпа Кюнле, видимо ему очень не хватало такого хорошего, рассудительного рационального и дальновидного советника.
Суть, какую вы упустили, состоит в том, что ленивый йогин должен был стать ослом, он и стал им. В этой неотвратимой беспощадности кармы состоит высшая справедливость.

"Справедли́вость — понятие о должном, содержащее в себе требование соответствия деяния и воздаяния"

----------


## Альбина

> :Вы гораздо умнее чем Друкпа Кюнле, видимо ему очень не хватало такого хорошего, рассудительного рационального и дальновидного советника.


 Конечно не хватало - иогин был бы спасен.))



> Суть, какую вы упустили, состоит в том, что ленивый йогин должен был стать ослом, он и стал им. В этой неотвратимой беспощадности кармы состоит высшая справедливость.
> 
> "Справедли́вость — понятие о должном, содержащее в себе требование соответствия деяния и воздаяния"[


Так зачем он на нее набросился, если заведомо знал,что тому неизбежно придется ослом переродиться. Только девушку испугал. :Big Grin:  Или решил проверить- сработает ли закон о справедливости? Экспериментатор -типа :Wink: ?

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> Конечно не хватало - иогин был бы спасен.))
> 
> 
> Так зачем он на нее набросился, если заведомо знал,что тому неизбежно придется ослом переродиться. Только девушку испугал. Или решил проверить- сработает ли закон о справедливости? Экспериментатор -типа?


 :Big Grin:  Все очень сильны задним умом. Можно легко почувствовать себя умнее какого-либо значимого исторического лица. Политика, военного, святого, ученого. Возможности безграничны  :Big Grin:  :Kiss: 

Я не воспринимаю притчи как нечто реально свершившееся. На мой взгляд их цель - донести какое-нибудь сообщение, главную мысль. В данном случае она "состоит в том, что ленивый йогин должен был стать ослом, он и стал им. В этой неотвратимой беспощадности кармы состоит высшая справедливость."
А все остальное совершенно неважно.

----------


## Альбина

> Все очень сильны задним умом. Можно легко почувствовать себя умнее какого-либо значимого исторического лица. Политика, военного, святого, ученого. Возможности безграничны 
> 
> Я не воспринимаю притчи как нечто реально свершившееся. На мой взгляд их цель - донести какое-нибудь сообщение, главную мысль. В данном случае она "состоит в том, что ленивый йогин должен был стать ослом, он и стал им. В этой неотвратимой беспощадности кармы состоит высшая справедливость."
> А все остальное совершенно неважно.


Да я ничего против не имею, только до меня притча донесла честно говоря, несуразицу составления - оттого и мои провокации. Вы разве не заметили, что в конце он же говорит, о неотвратимости кармы, а в начале действует этому постулату наперекор. ? Где логика?Про то,что иогин был бы спасен - имелось ввиду,что не надо было бы девочку напрягать.))) Вы меня как умного   человека переоценили, все гораздо проще.)

----------


## Neroli

> Я не воспринимаю притчи как нечто реально свершившееся. На мой взгляд их цель - донести какое-нибудь сообщение, главную мысль. В данном случае она "состоит в том, что ленивый йогин должен был стать ослом, он и стал им. В этой неотвратимой беспощадности кармы состоит высшая справедливость."
> А все остальное совершенно неважно.


Тут непонятно. Даже если если бы Друкпа Кюнле удалось задуманное, с большой вероятностью он попал бы на нефертильные дни. Против кармы не попрешь)) Так что может это для девушки больше урок. Не лениться, не сопротивляться, что там еще может быть?))

----------

Александр Кеосаян (14.09.2014)

----------


## Нико

О миряне и обыватели, не поминайте Другпа Кюнле всуе)

----------

Альбина (14.09.2014), Фил (14.09.2014)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> Тут непонятно. Даже если если бы Друкпа Кюнле удалось задуманное, с большой вероятностью он попал бы на нефертильные дни. Против кармы не попрешь)) Так что может это для девушки больше урок. Не лениться, не сопротивляться, что там еще может быть?))


Это все очень интересно, но второстепенно. Смысл притчи в "неотвратимой беспощадности кармы". Глубже копать здесь бессмысленно.

----------


## Нико

> Видеоряд дурацкий, совершенно не соответствует тексту.


А чем видеоряд не понравился? Ходят два синяка по подъездам и что-то орут, вполне соответствует тексту. И дедок с аккордеоном и танцующая бабка рядом тоже. Родина....

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вот именно, что мудрость безумная . Зачем насиловать девушку, можно было ей объяснить ей суть проблемы "Так мол и так . Я вот такой-то надо помочь человеку"- глядищь и иогину не пришлось ослом перерождаться . Ох уж эти мудрые старцы.


Некогда было объяснять.

----------

Александр Кеосаян (15.09.2014)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> Некогда было объяснять.


 :Smilie:  Это вы зря, сечас пытливые умы придумают новые способы склонения несговорчивой девушки упустив из виду главное.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Несколько трезвых слов для контраста: любовь и помутнение )))

----------

Neroli (15.09.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Это вы зря, сечас пытливые умы придумают новые способы склонения несговорчивой девушки упустив из виду главное.


Пытливы умы просят передать составителям притч, чтобы они работая над главным не оставляли без внимания второстепенное . хорошо? :Smilie:  у фантазии логика тоже какая-то должна быть .

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> Пытливы умы просят передать составителям притч, чтобы они работая над главным не оставляли без внимания второстепенное . хорошо? у фантазии логика тоже какая-то должна быть .


Мне притча очень нравится такой какая она есть.

----------

Альбина (15.09.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Мне притча очень нравится такой какая она есть.


Да тоже посмотрела вот не предвзято- вроде ничего, а предвзято -что-то с ней не то. . это у меня видимо иногда "мухопендрия"  хочет развиться.)  Есть вариант, что Друкпа Кюнле только после всех событий сделал  вывод,что карма неизбежна.  :Smilie:  И еще есть чувство, что он насильником быть не мог.  :Frown:

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> Есть вариант, что Друкпа Кюнле только после всех событий сделал  вывод,что карма неизбежна.


Я думаю, что у него был шанс, но даже в случае успеха ленивый йогин не избежал бы кармических последствий.

----------

Альбина (15.09.2014)

----------


## Choi

Плотская любовь основана на мирских желаниях, желания есть страдания (далее по тексту 4 благородных истины). Про любящую доброту в "Сутре светила луны" Будда говорил:



> [Заслуги] постоянного подношения лучшим людям
> Бесчисленных даров в бесчисленных землях
> Не достигли бы и части
> Числа [заслуг] любящей мысли.


Итог - плотская любовь приводит к вращению сансары, а любящая доброта к выходу из неё.

----------

Сергей Ч (16.09.2014)

----------

